# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2017



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2017 às 00:39)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## david 6 (1 Dez 2017 às 01:39)

*1.1ºC*

wind chill já vai nos -1.6ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2017 às 01:47)

6,9℃


----------



## Teya (1 Dez 2017 às 02:03)

miguel disse:


> 6,9℃



Exactamente a mesma temperatura aqui


----------



## jamestorm (1 Dez 2017 às 02:08)

3ºC em Alenquer (Alto concelho)...há algum vento, isto é sitio de geadas, mas acho que ainda não é desta.


----------



## david 6 (1 Dez 2017 às 02:43)

*0.5ºC*, já existe geada lá fora


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Dez 2017 às 07:40)

Bom dia
Primeira geada da temporada
Temperatura actual de -1.4℃


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Dez 2017 às 08:25)

Boas e começou o Dezembro que vai ser bem frio , a mínima de hoje foi parecida 
á de ontem só que um pouco mais baixa 6,4ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Dez 2017 às 09:05)

Bom dia, ai está a primeira minima negativa da temporada, -1,9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (1 Dez 2017 às 09:58)

não acredito a estação deixou de apanhar a temperatura às 3h da manhã -.-, o ultimo registo que teve foi por volta das 3h com *-0.5ºC*... a minima deve ter andado nos -1ºC e tal +ou-, a minha sorte é que vai haver vários dias seguidos assim senão ficava já bastante frustrado, Coruche às 8h *-2.4ºC*

agora já está a dar sigo com *6.3ºC*


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Dez 2017 às 10:03)

Todo o país bem salpicado de temperaturas abaixo de zero


----------



## JTavares (1 Dez 2017 às 10:50)

-3C na Lousã ás 8h20


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2017 às 11:20)

Mínima de 3.4°C  na Quinta do Conde. Imagino que na recta de Coina, a temperatura já fosse negativa.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2017 às 11:39)

Bom dia,

Apesar do início de noite promissor, ontem, a temperatura estabilizou por causa do vento e a mínima não desceu abaixo dos *6,1ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 11,2ºC e céu limpo. Vento fraco mas constante.


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2017 às 12:29)

Boa tarde 
Em Óbidos natal 
Temperatura atual de 13,5°C




















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (1 Dez 2017 às 12:57)

Bom dia

Por aqui, mínima gélida de *-2,2°C*. E uma bela camada de geada.


----------



## tone (1 Dez 2017 às 13:40)

Umas nuvens?
Apenas e só?


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 13:49)

Boa tarde. Manhã de geada, muito frio mas com Sol. Agora o tempo fechou com nuvens escuras...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2017 às 15:09)

Boas,

Mínima alta, como esperado, cerca de *8,0ºC*.
Na volta matinal de hoje, que lestada intensa, apanhei certamente rajadas de *60/70 km/h*. Bastante frio mesmo.


Por curiosidade fui espreitar a estação recentemente instalada em Alcabideche, quando a mesma apareceu  no wunderground desconfiei nos valores de vento, pois eram demasiado baixos. Então não é  que a estação tem um mini-mastro lol está quase rente ao telhado, normal que não registe bem o vento, é pena pois a localização era perfeita para registar os vendavais recorrentes desta terra. Vou tentar comunicar com o proprietário.


----------



## Aspvl (1 Dez 2017 às 15:25)

Pequeníssimo aguaceiro localizado aqui por São Pedro.
“Sol na eira e chuva no nabal”.


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2017 às 15:27)

Chuvisco em Óbidos 
Céu com.muitas nuvens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (1 Dez 2017 às 15:48)

Chuva em Peniche!!! 

TInha a roupa sequinha, na corda... até pinga! bahhhh... 

Com a chuva sentiu-se uma inversão térmica. De repente os vidros embaciaram todos!


----------



## tone (1 Dez 2017 às 16:18)

Candy disse:


> Chuva em Peniche!!!
> 
> TInha a roupa sequinha, na corda... até pinga! bahhhh...
> 
> Com a chuva sentiu-se uma inversão térmica. De repente os vidros embaciaram todos!


Afinal surpresas até acontecem.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Dez 2017 às 19:18)

A arrefecer... *5,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2017 às 19:31)

Minima de 5,0℃ a máxima foi de 14,7℃
Agora estão 11,2℃


----------



## david 6 (1 Dez 2017 às 23:26)

minima: *-0.5ºC às 3h e tal* *porque deixou de apanhar a temperatura por volta dessa hora...*, infelizmente... *acredito que tenha sido -1ºC e algo*
máxima: *14.3ºC *(-0.2ºC)
actual: *7.4ºC* ainda uma brisa por isso ainda desce lentamente mas cada vez mais fraca, daqui a minutos deve ficar nulo e ai lança se


----------



## homem do mar (1 Dez 2017 às 23:36)

Bom noite por aqui a mínima de -2.2 por agora 2.1


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2017 às 23:52)

Mínima de* 4,4ºC *


----------



## david 6 (2 Dez 2017 às 00:22)

*6.7ºC*, temperatura muito alta, a brisa teima em não desaparecer 
Coruche até subiu de 5.9ºC para 6.7ºC
ou isto dá um valente brusco quando a brisa desaparecer ou está aqui uma minima completamente estragada


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2017 às 02:21)

Boa madrugada,

Sigo com 7,0ºC, estáveis, com vento fraco / nulo.

*Ontem* a temperatura oscilou entre os *6,1ºC* e os *13,8ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (2 Dez 2017 às 02:40)

despeço me com *4.8ºC* e finalmente vento nulo, penso que já seja tarde demais... mas veremos até onde vai


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Dez 2017 às 07:37)

Bom dia
Temperatura actual de -1.3℃
Geada fraquinha em comparação com a madrugada de ontem


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2017 às 09:17)

Hoje acordei com a geada, á porta de casa, apesar de ser ainda de pouca intensidade, estava bem marcada nas covas das favas.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Dez 2017 às 09:28)

Bom dia, hoje a minima foi um pouco mais alta, -0.9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2017 às 11:13)

Hoje também tive geada... não em  Alcabideche claro, mas sim no Pisão.
Passei la pelas 8:30, o termómetro do carro marcava  3ºC.
Geada fraca.


----------



## david 6 (2 Dez 2017 às 11:20)

vá lá vá lá, mesmo com a brisa a desaparecer tão tarde ainda consegui ter minima de *-0.1ºC*, se a brisa tivesse desaparecido mais cedo...
Coruche *-2.2ºC* às 8h
sigo com *9.6ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2017 às 11:26)

Boas
Mínima 5,0ºC e agora estão 12,7ºC... dias sem historia um tédio total...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2017 às 17:56)

Se o vento não estragar, esta madrugada promete. Por volta das 16:40 o vale do pisão já ia com 8 graus.


----------



## david 6 (2 Dez 2017 às 18:30)

minima: *-0.1ºC *(maior que ontem, mas não sei o certo pelas razões que referi ontem)
maxima: *12.7ºC *(-1.6ºC)
actual: *6.8ºC*, hoje o vento já está nulo, por isso se continuar assim hoje promete


----------



## joao nunes (2 Dez 2017 às 19:18)

boa noite por ja marca 9,7ºC vai mt fresquinho esta noite


----------



## david 6 (2 Dez 2017 às 19:27)

*4.3ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (2 Dez 2017 às 19:29)

Boa noite mínima fresquinha de -2.4 a máxima foi de 13.1 por agora 2.7 esta noite promete ser gélida .


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2017 às 19:50)

Por aqui já vou nos *6,7ºC*, quase a bater a minima de *6,0ºC*, curioso.
Máxima baixa, apenas *12,1ºC
*
Algumas chaminés a fumegar, noite bem fria em perspectiva.


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2017 às 19:57)

Máxima de 14,6ºC

Agora já marca 8,6ºC mas mais baixa junto ao solo 7,4ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Dez 2017 às 20:08)

Hoje está a descer bem a temperatura, há pouco perto da Igreja de Loures o cenário era o da foto. Não me lembro de nos tempos recentes a temperatura estar tão baixa a uma hora destas.

Aqui sigo com 6,9ºC (a 900m do local da foto).


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2017 às 20:28)

Boa noite,

Hoje, máxima de apenas *10,8ºC*.

A temperatura tem caído fabulosamente desde o fim do dia, estando agora a estabilizar, com uma leve brisa. Ainda assim, sigo com *5,6ºC*. 
Pelas 19:30, perto da zona baixa de Belas, cheguei a registar 4ºC com o carro. A mínima desta manhã, que se situou nos 5,5ºC, deverá ser batida em breve.


----------



## joao nunes (2 Dez 2017 às 20:35)

por aqui sigu com 8,8ºC noite gelada em prespectiva


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2017 às 21:02)

Novas mínimas, constantemente.

*4,9ºC* actuais.


----------



## PaulusLx (2 Dez 2017 às 21:33)

Céu aberto sobre a Peninha, excepto alguns contrails
https://theta360.com/s/cRz1qRjvBS0Ppa7EcgBAYQen2


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2017 às 21:45)

Já de volta a casa, sigo com 6 graus na Quinta do Conde...


----------



## david 6 (2 Dez 2017 às 21:51)

*2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2017 às 21:59)

Sigo com *6,7ºC* estaveis.

Este arrefecimento que nos deixou um pouco de surpresa, deve-se um pouco à diminuição do vento e  os valores baixos da temperatura máxima.
Se amanhã  de manhã estiver humidade na rua e a temperatura baixa em Alcabideche, talvez arrisque numa incursão pelo vale do Pisão com a maquina em punho. Os modelos apontam que valerá a pena o esforço, vamos ver.
__________


Seiça aka fábrica de gelo, segue já nos *-2,1ºC *após máxima de *14,0ºC* e minima de *-5ºC*.
Outros mundos, gélidos por sinal.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2017 às 22:04)

david 6 disse:


> *2ºC*



Amanhã vais ter um camadão de geada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Dez 2017 às 22:11)

Escalos do Meio, em Pedrógão Grande, segue já com -1,8ºC, depois de uma mínima de *-3,9ºC*.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIAL10


----------



## Bastien (2 Dez 2017 às 22:13)

Neste momento 2,2.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2017 às 22:37)

Boa noite.

Fim de semana por terras Ribatejanas... Dias frios e ensolarados e noites geladas! 

Por agora em Santo Estêvão já se nota a geada sobre os carros.


----------



## Teya (2 Dez 2017 às 22:38)

Boa noite, também eu passeei na Peninha, Cabo da Roca, Sintra e durante o dia houve alturas que até tirei o casaco porque estava agradável... Assim que o sol se pôs a temperatura desceu a pique e agora pelo Olival Basto estão 5.6ºC.


----------



## fhff (2 Dez 2017 às 23:12)

Noite muito fria. 2°C pela Merceana (Alenquer). As mínimas prometem...


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Dez 2017 às 23:20)

Boas
Depois de uma mínima de -1.3℃ e máxima de 13.3℃ sigo agora com 0.3℃.
Ontem a esta hora estavam 3.6℃


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2017 às 23:23)

Aqui nao tão frio como postam aqui no tópico mas ainda assim 7,6℃ para esta zona a esta hora já é algo digno de registo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Dez 2017 às 23:41)

Mínima e atual: *2,7ºC  *Máxima de* 12,4ºC. *Parece que Janeiro antecipou-se...

A mínima de amanhã promete!


----------



## DaniFR (2 Dez 2017 às 23:47)

Boa noite

Mínima de -1,5°C 

De momento sigo com 0,3°C. Já se nota a formação de gelo nos vidros dos carros.


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2017 às 01:26)

por aqui *0ºC*, siga caminho  os vidros dos carros já têm gelo


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2017 às 02:06)

Boa madrugada,

A frescura predomina, e a inversão vai funcionando nos locais habituais. Aqui por casa, sigo com *3,3ºC*. 

Nas zonas baixas do Cacém o termómetro do carro tocou nos 0ºC, sendo que junto à estação de Mira-Sintra / Meleças medi *-1ºC*. Foi neste local que no Inverno passado (19/01) registei uma mínima de -3,7ºC, com um sensor do Auriol. Havia já alguma geada, especialmente nas superfícies mais propícias (metais e madeiras), mas a baixa humidade não faz milagres. Fica uma prova, de há pouco.


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2017 às 02:39)

despeço me com *-1ºC *

vou meter despertador para as 8h e depois ai vejo se me apetece sair das mantas para ver e registrar a geada ou não


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2017 às 02:52)

Update: *1,3ºC* 

Desde Janeiro que não tinha uma temperatura tão baixa


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Dez 2017 às 07:30)

Bom dia
Mínima e actual de -2.2℃
Que camada...


----------



## DaniFR (3 Dez 2017 às 08:57)

Bom dia 

Por aqui mínima de -1,5°C. A mínima acabou por não descer tanto devido ao vento que se faz sentir, 5,2°C actuais. A esta hora apenas é visível geada nos vidros dos carros.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2017 às 08:59)

Boas,

Registei -1,5 graus no Pisão.
Uma inversão a rondar os 8 graus em relação à minha casa. Logo partilho as fotos, que gelo!


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2017 às 09:20)

Bom dia. Mínima de 1.8°C por aqui. Tive uma temperatura mais baixa no meu primeiro mês na Quinta do Conde do que em 10 anos de Santa Marta do Pinhal...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Dez 2017 às 09:44)

Mínima bem baixa , de  3,5ºC , houve uma camada leve de geada .


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Dez 2017 às 09:52)

Bom dia, bela Minima, -2.5ºC, agora estão 4,7ºC.


----------



## Bastien (3 Dez 2017 às 10:00)

Minima registada de - 1.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através de Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Dez 2017 às 10:30)

Bom dia, a reportar de Alfeizerão a 3 klms da Praia de São Martinho do Porto. 
Esta noite a mínima baixou aos 0,9°C,
Pelas 08:30 registava apenas 1,5°C e os campos estavam todos cobertos de geada!
Temperatura actual 4,3°C
Pressão a 1030 hPa
Vento de Oeste e céu limpo
Bom domingo


Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## belem (3 Dez 2017 às 11:14)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa madrugada,
> 
> A frescura predomina, e a inversão vai funcionando nos locais habituais. Aqui por casa, sigo com *3,3ºC*.
> 
> Nas zonas baixas do Cacém o termómetro do carro tocou nos 0ºC, sendo que junto à estação de Mira-Sintra / Meleças medi *-1ºC*. Foi neste local que no Inverno passado (19/01) registei uma mínima de -3,7ºC, com um sensor do Auriol. Havia já alguma geada, especialmente nas superfícies mais propícias (metais e madeiras), mas a baixa humidade não faz milagres. Fica uma prova, de há pouco.



Nessa zona e junto a certas partes da Ribeira de Barcarena, podem-se registar boas inversões.


----------



## DRC (3 Dez 2017 às 11:26)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a temperatura desceu aos *2,9ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Dez 2017 às 11:29)

Por aqui a manhã acordou com um valente "nevão", com muita mais intensidade do que ontem, pois o vale da minha horta, estava totalmente coberto de branco.


----------



## srr (3 Dez 2017 às 11:32)

Bom dia, zero graus com gelo suave.


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2017 às 11:38)

minima foi de *-2.2ºC*!, bela camada que estava, já meto fotos, entretanto Coruche tinha *-3.7ºC* às 8h provavelmente chegou aos -4ºC, Coruche e o vale do Sorraia não dá hipótese nenhuma 

agora *11.3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2017 às 12:11)

deixo aqui fotos da geada, claro que isto é fotos telemovel, a olho nu estava tudo totalmente branco, mas penso que se percebe 

PS: às 7h30 com -2.2ºC na rua o que faço por isto! Mesmo à meteolouco


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2017 às 12:18)

Bom dia,

E não é que a mínima se ficou mesmo pelos *3,3ºC*? O vento fez questão de aparecer e estragar tudo.

Neste momento sigo com 9,9ºC e céu limpo. Vento fraco.




belem disse:


> Nessa zona e junto a certas partes da Ribeira de Barcarena, podem-se registar boas inversões.



Sim, são áreas com potencial, consideráveis desníveis em algumas zonas, e apesar do envolvente urbano, não é difícil encontrarem-se "valores transmontanos".


----------



## jamestorm (3 Dez 2017 às 14:14)

Muita geada aqui em Alenquer, pela manhã estávamos com 1ºC, mas claramente deve ter descido bastante mais. 
Agora já vou nos 15ºC ...a subir bem


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2017 às 14:47)

Boas

Mínima de *4,9ºC*

Agora muito sol, vento nulo e *14,7ºC*


----------



## lm1960 (3 Dez 2017 às 15:05)

Boas,

Quando peguei no carro ás 08:30 para ir ao pão, marcava 2º e estava tudo branco.
De regresso ás 10:00 os carros, mesmo á sombra, estavam secos e limpos, surgiu um vento moderado que limpou tudo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2017 às 16:44)

Mínima de *0,5ºC*  São estas coisas que me fazem querer espetar uma Davis no vale do Jamor, porque por ali deve ter ido aos negativos...

Máxima: *11,8ºC
*
Os próximos dias prometem mínimas mais baixas, vamos a ver se baixo dos 0ºC por aqui, seria a segunda vez neste ano. 
Lisboa em alerta amarelo de frio!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2017 às 17:31)

Boas tardes,

No seguimento meu ultimo post, deixo aqui as fotos da geada no Pisão.
A ultima vez que tinha ido lá propositadamente fazer registos e tirar fotos a geada foi naqueles dias gélidos de janeiro deste ano, 19-20 janeiro.
Saí de Alcabideche, zona de cume que rodeia o vale do Pisão, com o carro a marcar 6ºC/7ºC, vento fraco. A mínima da noite foi de 5,0ºC.
A coisa prometia...
Lá fiz a estrada do Pisão, como sempre nas primeiras curvas a temperatura cai abruptamente, cheguei à ponte do Pisão e estavam *0ºC,*eram umas 8:15,ambiente gelado, muita geada por todo o lado, até na berma, próximo do alcatrão.Inversão potente.
Avancei para dentro do vale, e registei com o auriol *-1,5ºC* eram umas 8:35.
Vamos então às fotos:

Isto aqui fica exactamente na confluencia da ribeira da mula e ribeira da penha longa/atrozela, junto à ponte do Pisão.
Geada moderada.





Do lado aposto, o_ mar de geada_ do costume neste terreno.










Esta casa já é practicamente um postal do Pisão, com gelo nos telhados. A foto não falhou uma vez mais.





O morador da casa da foto e de outra a uns 30 mts de distância, que por acaso conheço, não meteu o carro na garagem, conclusão, gelo brutal sobre o carro. Não, não mandei um balde de tinta branca para cima. 





Avançando pelo vale a dentro.





geada algo agressiva.





Tratando-se de um vale muito encaixado, o ar frio concentra-se mais e de certa forma a massa de ar sobe um pouco em altura e por onde passa gela tudo.
Um exemplo de uma ramo de uma arvore a 2 metros do solo coberto com gelo.





Registo do auriol, eram umas 8:30





Conclusão, cada inversão tem a sua  dinâmica, e este é um vale de muito pequenas dimensões, só 50 metros de desnível! Contudo isso é indiferente, pois reúne todas as outras condições(excelentes) que gera uma inversão agressiva.


A mínima terá rondado os -2,0ºC/ -2,5ºC, nada mau.Sempre que posso, terei todo o interesse em partilhar o ponto mais frio do concelho de Cascais.


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2017 às 18:25)

resumo do dia

minima: *-2.2ºC *(-2.1ºC)
maxima: *13.7ºC *(+1.0ºC)
actual: *7.6ºC* siga a marinha


----------



## PaulusLx (3 Dez 2017 às 18:55)

PaulusLx disse:


> Céu aberto sobre a Peninha, excepto alguns contrails
> https://theta360.com/s/cRz1qRjvBS0Ppa7EcgBAYQen2


Como embeber certo tipo de código aqui, fotos 360º por exemplo? Ontem tentei e só reproduzia o código e não a foto, acabei por colocar link.


----------



## PaulusLx (3 Dez 2017 às 18:58)

```
https://kuula.co/post/7lbvT?fs=1&vr=0&zoom=1&thumbs=1&chromeless=0&logo=0
```


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2017 às 19:26)

Já estão *5,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2017 às 20:20)

*4.4ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2017 às 20:40)

Fiz um mapa um bocado amador das zonas potencialmente mais frias da área suburbana de Lisboa, tendo em conta o relevo:







Basicamente zonas das ribeiras e vales. 
Infelizmente não há uma única estação na rede netamo nem na rede WU nestas zonas. 

T. atual: *4,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2017 às 20:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Fiz um mapa um bocado amador das zonas potencialmente mais frias da área suburbana de Lisboa, tendo em conta o relevo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Julgo que alguns desses vales antigamente teriam temperaturas um pouco mais baixas, pois não havia a actual construção massiva nos topos desses mesmos vales.
Por vezes o edificado a meio de encostas e no topo de cumes, formam um obstáculo ao ar frio, ainda que ele surge sempre de outros pontos.

Lembro-me em tempos de fazer registos perto da casa de familiares numa aldeia em Mafra, isso acontecia, tinha que me afastar escassos metros da parte da encosta com casas e havia logo mais frio/geada.
_________

Extremos térmicos: *5,0ºC* / *12,2ºC*

No Pisão os extremos térmicos devem ter rondado isto: *-2,0ºC* / *13ºC*

Tão perto, mas tão longe ao mesmo tempo. A climatologia é lixada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2017 às 21:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Julgo que alguns desses vales antigamente teriam temperaturas um pouco mais baixas, pois não havia a actual construção massiva nos topos desses mesmos vales.
> Por vezes o edificado a meio de encostas e no topo de cumes, formam um obstáculo ao ar frio, ainda que ele surge sempre de outros pontos.
> 
> Lembro-me em tempos de fazer registos perto da casa de familiares numa aldeia em Mafra, isso acontecia, tinha que me afastar escassos metros da parte da encosta com casas e havia logo mais frio/geada.
> .



Sim, concordo plenamente. Daí que se houvesse uma estação no vale do Jamor aqui em Belas de certeza que tinha leituras negativas.

Por aqui, vento nulo, *3,3ºC* e contínua a descer


----------



## DaniFR (3 Dez 2017 às 21:32)

Boa noite

5,3°C 

Por volta das 20:30 a temperatura já ia nos 2,4°C, mas devido ao vento fraco que quebrou a inversão, a temperatura subiu até aos 6,2°C. Agora está novamente em descida lenta.


----------



## vortex (3 Dez 2017 às 21:45)

Boas! Sigo com 6,6ºC depois de uma máxima de 13,9ºC e de uma mínima de 0,1ºC por volta das 7.40h .Pressão em 1030,8hpa e Humidade nos 72%.


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2017 às 21:49)

*1.6ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2017 às 21:53)

T.actual: *7,2ºC*

Pelo menos há 5 anos que não me lembro da ribeira do Pisão estar seca em inicio de Dezembro.
Falo em 5 anos pois antes não prestava tanta atenção.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2017 às 22:09)

Boa noite,

Mais uma máxima baixa, fruto do vento moderado que se fez sentir durante a tarde: apenas *10,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com *4,9ºC*, em queda lenta. Mais uma noite agradável.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Dez 2017 às 22:26)

Continua a descer... *3,2ºC*


----------



## Teya (3 Dez 2017 às 22:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Fiz um mapa um bocado amador das zonas potencialmente mais frias da área suburbana de Lisboa, tendo em conta o relevo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois eu estou mesmo nessa faixa que passa pelo Olival Basto e realmente a temperatura que eu meço aqui junto à encosta, por vezes é bem diferente da temperatura ali junto às hortas do Olival ou mesmo do outro lado da auto-estrada, já na Póvoa junto à ribeira. Gostava de saber mais para poder contribuir mais nesse sentido e que valesse a pena investir em melhor equipamento para o poder fazer.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2017 às 22:37)

A noite segue o mesmo caminho de ontem, um pouco mais fresca até, 4,9ºC neste momento. A mínima foi de *2,0ºC*.


----------



## homem do mar (3 Dez 2017 às 22:38)

Boa noite por aqui a mínima foi bem agressiva com - 3.4 sendo a máxima de 13.2. por agora já vai lançado para mais uma noite gélida com 0 graus de temperatura actual.


----------



## homem do mar (3 Dez 2017 às 22:53)

O incrível congelador que é Seiça apenas 7 km da minha terra já vai marcando -2.5, a par de alvega ( perto de Fátima) são os congeladores do concelho de Ourém então em alvega é tão agressiva que nesta altura a estrada parece uma pista de gelo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2017 às 23:02)

homem do mar disse:


> O incrível congelador que é Seiça apenas 7 km da minha terra já vai marcando -2.5, a par de alvega ( perto de Fátima) são os congeladores do concelho de Ourém então em alvega é tão agressiva que nesta altura a estrada parece uma pista de gelo.



A protecção civil de Ourém costuma e bem fechar a estrada de Alvega, não a fechou?


----------



## homem do mar (3 Dez 2017 às 23:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> A protecção civil de Ourém costuma e bem fechar a estrada de Alvega, não a fechou?


Ainda não hoje passei lá às 9 da noite e estavam apenas 0 graus todo o cuidado é pouco naquela estrada.


----------



## homem do mar (3 Dez 2017 às 23:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> A protecção civil de Ourém costuma e bem fechar a estrada de Alvega, não a fechou?


Amanhã vou ter de evitar ir por alvega para chegar a Fátima às 7 a estrada deve estar um perigo mais logo de tarde posto aqui as temperaturas que apanhei durante a viagem.


----------



## rozzo (3 Dez 2017 às 23:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Fiz um mapa um bocado amador das zonas potencialmente mais frias da área suburbana de Lisboa, tendo em conta o relevo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penso que ali o vale até Alcântara também será bastante frio

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2017 às 23:22)

*0.4ºC*


----------



## criz0r (3 Dez 2017 às 23:42)

Boa noite,

De volta a Almada com uma temperatura actual de 8,7°C. Ontem em Belver a noite prometia, mas pelas 23h apareceu o maldito vento e a mínima acabou por se ficar em 1,2°C. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2017 às 23:57)

Estão *3,6ºC* junto ao solo,  mas que gelo para esta zona...


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2017 às 00:09)

Meia-noite e já estão *1,4ºC
*
Rumo aos negativos?


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2017 às 00:24)

*-0.2ºC*, ontem à 1h27min tinha 0ºC, mais frio hoje mas apareceu uma brisa, 1.1km/h neste momento, vamos lá ver senão estraga


----------



## Marco pires (4 Dez 2017 às 02:34)

0.9ºC neste momento aqui no pinhal novo


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2017 às 02:42)

despeço me com *-1.1ºC *


----------



## Teya (4 Dez 2017 às 03:05)

* 3.6ºC *


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2017 às 07:40)

Bom dia... Manhã gélida em Carcavelos.
Acordei com 3.7 graus a cerca de 3 kms do mar... É francamente frio.


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Dez 2017 às 07:46)

Bom dia
Temperatura mínima e actual de -2.3℃
Geada fraquinha


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Dez 2017 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Mínima de 0.9°C com geada fraca a moderada.


----------



## srr (4 Dez 2017 às 08:42)

Boas,

-3 na maior parte dos locais
-4 num sitio muito frio - S. Macário e Arrifana - Abrantes


----------



## Geopower (4 Dez 2017 às 08:43)

Bom dia. 7.1°C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## Geopower (4 Dez 2017 às 08:43)

Bom dia. 7.1°C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Dez 2017 às 09:11)

Bom dia, Minima de -2.4ºC e mais uma valente geada, grande inicio de Dezembro em termos de geada, por agora estão 2,4ºC e muito sol.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2017 às 10:46)

por aqui minima foi de *-2.5ºC! *Coruche *-3.3ºC* às 7 e 8h, ontem em Coruche foi de *-4.1ºC*, a arca congelador ribatejana  (tirando a Seiça)
tirei fotos da geada de novo já coloco

por agora sigo com *7ºC* e ainda há geada à sombra! deixa lá ver se dura até ao meio dia, se durar tiro foto para mostrar


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Dez 2017 às 11:11)

Hoje às 8:00 UTC


----------



## Bastien (4 Dez 2017 às 11:14)

Minima esta madrugada atingiu os - 1,8 graus.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (4 Dez 2017 às 11:17)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui minima foi de *-2.5ºC! *Coruche *-3.3ºC* às 7 e 8h, ontem em Coruche foi de *-4.1ºC*, a arca congelador ribatejana  (tirando a Seiça)
> tirei fotos da geada de novo já coloco
> 
> por agora sigo com *7ºC* e ainda há geada à sombra! deixa lá ver se dura até ao meio dia, se durar tiro foto para mostrar



São pelo menos 4 as localidades com mínimas bem geladas no ribatejo, Coruche, Alvega, Tomar, Seiça que tem mínimas bem baixas.
Hoje por exemplo: 
- Valores horários rede IPMA (as mínimas só sabemos amanhã) 
*-4,6ºC* Tomar (Valdonas), 8h UTC --- Mínima ontem: *-3,5ºC* Tomar (Valdonas)
*-3,3ºC *Coruche 8h UTC--- Mínima ontem: *-4,1ºC *Coruche
*-3,2ºC* Alvega 4h UTC --- Mínima ontem: *-4,0ºC* Alvega 
Estações Wunderground:
*-5,6ºC* Seiça, 7h44m --- Mínima ontem: *-5,1ºC* Seiça
*-4,3ºC* Tomar (meteotomar), 8h --- Mínima ontem: *-3,1ºC* Tomar (meteotomar),


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2017 às 11:22)

hoje de novo camadão:


----------



## criz0r (4 Dez 2017 às 11:57)

Boas,

Mínima desinteressante por aqui de *6,4ºC*. Se o vento se decidisse a acalmar era capaz de chegar próximo dos 0ºC.
A manhã segue com 9,7ºC e vento fraco por vezes moderado.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2017 às 12:04)

geada à sombra não aguentou até ao meio dia, às 11h ainda havia alguma à sombra

11.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2017 às 12:16)

Bom dia,

Mais uma noite que prometia mas não concretizou... mínima de *3,0ºC*, depois de estabilizar a meio da madrugada.

De momento sigo com 9,2ºC e céu limpo. Ainda temos 3 noites frias pela frente.


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2017 às 12:46)

Boas

Mínima rara de se ver por aqui de *3,0ºC*

Agora estão *15,3ºC* com vento fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2017 às 12:51)

Por aqui estava a descer bem mas a partir da 1h meteu-se o vento. Mínima ficou igual à de ontem: 0,7°C


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2017 às 13:39)

Até está um inicio de tarde ameno por aqui, estão 15,8ºC mas já esteve 16,1ºC o vento é quase nulo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2017 às 13:41)

Mínima de *1,2ºC* por aqui, de certeza que junto dos ribeiros aqui das zonas verificou-se geada.

Cheguei a colocar o despertador para o amanhecer a fim de dar uma volta pela zona, mas a cama estava demasiado confortável  Talvez na quarta-feira o faça.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Dez 2017 às 13:54)

Boa tarde por aqui a mínima foi de -3.5 actuais 13.6 lá fora.
Passei por Alvega em Fátima por volta das 12h e 30 min. E ainda se via restos de geada em algumas zonas da estrada, penso que a temperatura là deve ter andado pelos -3 ou -4 graus.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Dez 2017 às 14:42)

Boa tarde

Mínima de -0,7°C, mais alta do que ontem. Às 8:20, quando sai de casa estavam, 3,2° C, e não havia geada, talvez devido à brisa ou à falta de humidade. A cerca de 3km de minha casa, mais próximo do Mondego, o termômetro do carro marcava 1°C e a geada era bem forte, mesmo nos telhados mais altos.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Dez 2017 às 15:30)

Deixo aqui o registo de temperaturas que apanhei hoje  ao sair de casa.
Saí de casa com -3.5 e cheguei a Fátima com 1 grau positivo sendo que apanhei -2 a cerca de 2km da estação de Seiça que registou -5.6


----------



## lsalvador (4 Dez 2017 às 16:22)

Por Tomar, -4.3 °C (07:40 UTC)


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2017 às 16:23)

A máxima foi a mais alta dos últimos dias com *17,6℃*

Agora estão 16,2℃


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2017 às 16:30)

Boas!

De volta a Leiria! Hoje de manhã na viajem para cá através da A1 era notória a forte geada em muito locais. Quando cheguei a Leiria por volta das 9h o carro marcava *1ºC* e ainda havia geada.


----------



## criz0r (4 Dez 2017 às 16:32)

15,0ºC actuais depois de uma máxima de 15,3ºC.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de Norte.


----------



## Teya (4 Dez 2017 às 17:45)

A mínima hoje foi aos 2.3ºC e a máxima não foi além dos 12.9ºC. 
Agora 10.4ºC em descida.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2017 às 18:14)

resumo do dia:

minima: *-2.5ºC *(-0.3ºC)
maxima: *14.9ºC *(+1.2ºC)
actual: *9.7ºC* já com vento nulo, bora bora 

a minha média da temperatura minima deste mês até agora está nos negativos, nem uma minima acima dos 0ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Dez 2017 às 18:36)

Hoje foi mais um dia gélido, quando ia trabalhar ás 6:15 já era bem visivel a geada. 
Em todo o dia, durante o trabalho nunca consegui aquecer as mãos.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (4 Dez 2017 às 18:45)

Dia gélido , com alguma geada , mínima de 4,2ºC , agora já está a descer .


----------



## criz0r (4 Dez 2017 às 18:58)

13,0ºC na Estação principal e 12,5ºC na Auriol a 1m do solo.
Vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2017 às 21:48)

Boa noite! 

Inicio de noite bem fria em Leiria! A estação do nosso colega WHORTAS na Barosa já vai com *1.8ºC* as duas de Parceiros e a Leiria (centro) na casa dos *3/4ºC*, a estação de Telheiro a unica a fugir à inversão está com *5.4ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2017 às 22:07)

*4.4ºC*, está mais calor hoje


----------



## PaulusLx (4 Dez 2017 às 22:11)

Atalaia, Almoster, Santarém, há minutos. 
O visor do carro alertou para piso escorregadio, 3ºC e depois foi sempre a descer: 
Parou nos   -1,5 ºC
Imagino amanhã de manhã, alguma geada no quintal.


----------



## Bastien (4 Dez 2017 às 22:15)

Aqui na Póvoa da Galega (Mafra), a esta hora estamos com 2,2 graus.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2017 às 22:40)

Por aqui ainda vai nos *8ºC*, mais difícil para descer.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

*1.9ºC *

ontem por esta hora já estava por volta dos 0ºC


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

Olá de novo!

Noite cada vez mais fria em Leiria, próxima de valores negativos:

Leiria (Barosa): *0.7ºC*
Leiria (Parceiros): *1.9ºC*
Leiria (Centro): *2.4ºC*
Leiria (Parceiros): *2.4ºC*
Leiria (Telheiro): *3.9ºC

*


----------



## Bastien (4 Dez 2017 às 23:32)

Póvoa da Galega (Mafra), é das zonas do distrito de Lisboa, que registra valores de temperatura mínimas mais baixos. Situada num vale entre o Cabeço de Montachique e o Sobral de Montagraco, a inversão térmica é "rainha". De momento registo 1,8 graus, mas no passado recente, já registei a mínima máxima de - 5,4 graus. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2017 às 23:34)

Boas, não posso com este frio "danado"... parece que veio mais cedo do que o costume nos últimos dias, o único sitio em que aqueço as mãos e os pés é na cama Depois de no domingo ter uma mínima de 2,6ºC na principal e 3,2ºC na Auriol. a mínima deu um salto hoje 5,2ºC na principal e 6,2ºC na Auriol, as diferenças idênticas continuam!
Impressionante como a temperatura começou a descer mal sai de casa por volta das 7h45, zona de Vialonga com geada bem forte nos campos, giro foi mal passei a zona de Santo Antão do Tojal até entrar na A8, a marcar 0,0ºC no carro deve registar umas mínimas engraçadas aquela zona deve.

Por mim podia chover assim até Fevereiro é que normalmente com a chuva está sempre um pouco mais ameno, mas como não se pode escolher venha de lá esse frio


----------



## criz0r (4 Dez 2017 às 23:39)

Boa noite,

10,9ºC por aqui e vento fraco. Mais um dia com a mínima a cair por terra.


----------



## fhff (5 Dez 2017 às 00:30)

Por aqui,  Merceana/Alenquer vamos com 1,5° C... Ainda positivo...


----------



## jamestorm (5 Dez 2017 às 01:09)

2ºC a esta hora em S. Martinho do Porto (Caldas da Rainha)..e estamos junto à costa


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2017 às 01:17)

*0.8ºC* e já tive 0.4ºC, mas o vento está nulo não percebo, isto hoje não está a correr bem, ver se pelo menos vai aos negativos para continuar na média negativa este mês


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2017 às 02:48)

despeço me com *-0.2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2017 às 07:59)

minima mais alta hoje, de *-1.0ºC*, geada de novo como esperado mais logo coloco foto, Coruche na ultima hora *-3.1ºC*
agora sigo com *-0.3ºC*


----------



## srr (5 Dez 2017 às 08:39)

Bom dia

+4 graus que ontem as 8h00

Hoje estava 0º .


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2017 às 09:09)

Mínima mais baixa aqui com *2,3ºC *

Agora estão *9,4ºC *


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2017 às 12:00)

como disse de novo geada, com minima um pouco mais alta como já disse, mas apesar da geada no campo não parecer muito diferente, notei noutras coisas, como por exemplo um balde de água que nos ultimas 2 noites tem congelado por cima, hoje não estava

















11.9ºC


----------



## homem do mar (5 Dez 2017 às 12:01)

Bom dia por aqui mais do mesmo mínima de -3.5 por agora 12.7.
PS: Nos telejornais tem vindo a dizer que na quarta ia chover andam mesmo a leste estes jornalistas.


----------



## criz0r (5 Dez 2017 às 12:15)

Bom dia,

Por aqui tal como esperado, mínima banal de *7,1ºC*. Desde a passada 5ªfeira que o vento não consegue acalmar nem de madrugada.
O dia segue com 10,4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2017 às 13:10)

Sigo agora com *16,4ºC*...gélido de noite e ameno de dia...


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2017 às 14:01)

Boas!

Aqui por Leiria tivemos mais uma manhã fria de geada. Aqui na zona a estação que registou a mínima mais baixa foi como de costume a do nosso colega WHORTAS, na Barosa com *-1.7ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2017 às 14:45)

Mínima de* 3,9ºC*, grande subida.

Aqueçam-se bem!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Dez 2017 às 18:04)

Hoje foi mais um dia de bastante geada, quando ia trabalhar ás 6:10, já o telhado da casa do meu vizinho estava a brilhar, coberto de gelo.


----------



## criz0r (5 Dez 2017 às 18:56)

Boa noite,

Vento nulo e temperatura em queda livre pois claro. Finalmente o vento deu umas tréguas.
Sigo com 10,1ºC, menos 3ºC do que ontem por esta hora. A máxima foi de *14,2ºC*.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Dez 2017 às 19:18)

Boa noite, já estão 5.7ºC por aqui, -2,6ºC em relação a ontem.


----------



## lm1960 (5 Dez 2017 às 19:20)

Boas,

Acho que o fim de tarde de hoje não está tão fria como ontem, será só impressão minha ??


----------



## criz0r (5 Dez 2017 às 19:29)

9,3ºC. Se o vento não aparecer isto hoje promete.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2017 às 21:46)

resumo do dia:

minima: *-1.0ºC *(+1.5ºC)
maxima: *15.1ºC *(+0.2ºC)
actual: *3.8ºC*


----------



## Thomar (5 Dez 2017 às 21:50)

homem do mar disse:


> Bom dia por aqui mais do mesmo mínima de -3.5 por agora 12.7.
> *PS: Nos telejornais tem vindo a dizer que na quarta ia chover andam mesmo a leste estes jornalistas.*



Ups!... 

*Continente*
_Previsão para 4ª feira, 6.dezembro.2017

RESUMO:
Tempo frio; céu pouco nublado, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade nas regiões Norte e Centro a partir da tarde.

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade nas regiões Norte e Centro a partir da tarde._
*Possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca para
o fim do dia no Minho.*
(...)


----------



## criz0r (5 Dez 2017 às 21:54)

E eis que aparece o maldito vento. 8,6ºC em subida.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2017 às 22:34)

Boas,

Inversão incrível no Pisão, já havia gelo em alguns carros...
Saí do Zambujeiro com o carro a marcar 8ºC e auriol a marcar 8,6ºC
No Pisão caiu para os 2ºC no carro e 1,3ºC no auriol.
Neste momento sigo com 9,0ºC!!
Provavelmente um dos pontos mais frios do distrito de Lisboa aquela hora, impressionante.


----------



## criz0r (5 Dez 2017 às 22:47)

10,2ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Dez 2017 às 22:51)

Boa noite
O carro ficou na rua e hoje de madrugada não conseguia abrir as portas dianteiras.
Geada nos campos fraca é similar á dos últimos 2 dias mas sobre a chapa/vidros do carro era fortíssima . Pena ser de cor branco e assim ser difícil de distinguir
Mínima de -1.8°C
Maxima de 15.9°C
Actual de 1.1°C


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2017 às 22:54)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa noite
> O carro ficou na rua e hoje de madrugada não conseguia abrir as portas dianteiras.
> Geada nos campos fraca é similar á dos últimos 2 dias mas sobre a chapa/vidros do carro era fortíssima . Pena ser de cor branco e assim ser difícil de distinguir
> Mínima de -1.8°C
> ...



Belas fotos, o autocolante faz a diferença. 

-----------------

Pelas minhas contas, o Pisão no sector mais frio deve ir com 0ºC / -1ºC o que é uma monstrusidade, pois nas estações da zona as temperaturas mais baixas andam na casa dos 8ºC.
O camadão de geada amanhã vai ser valente, provavelmente vai-se formar gelo na estrada.
Amanhã ate tinha alguma disponibilidade de la ir espreitar, mas não me apetece congelar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2017 às 23:09)

Ahm já estou nos* 2,8ºC*  que grande surpresa lol 

Tive na rua ainda agora e quase que congelei as mãos, tenho mesmo de arranjar luvas.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2017 às 23:15)

Seiça já vai com -3,3ºC impressionante, que massacre leva aquela aldeia.
Hoje minima de -5,5ºC com direito a 0,3 mm de acumulado pela 9:30 fruto do descongelamento do gelo do pluviometro.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Dez 2017 às 23:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belas fotos, o autocolante faz a diferença. cold:



Por falar em autocolantes....
Estou a querer uns 3 mas parece que vou ter de ser eu a fazer...
Pena, pois estes são de qualidade. Nunca descolaram.


----------



## remember (5 Dez 2017 às 23:32)

Maldito Anticiclone... Acho que nem de verão tinha esta pressão alta, 1036 hPa isto à dias acima dos 1030 hPa.
Mínima de 6,6ºC na principal e 7,4ºC na Auriol, máxima de 14,6ºC e 14,7ºC respectivamente.
Ao passar de novo no local de ontem mínima de 1,5ºC hoje um pouco mais alta, basta passar a rotunda de Santo Antão do Tojal que é sempre a descer!


----------



## homem do mar (6 Dez 2017 às 00:35)

Boa noite passei por volta das 11 e 30 da noite em alvega Fátima e estava 0 graus e o gelo já se via na estrada sobretudo nas bermas.
Um pouco mais à frente já perto de Ourém cheguei a apanhar -2 graus ou seja uma diferença de 2 graus para Alvega nunca pensei que pudesse haver sítio mais frio do que Alvega mas afinal enganei-me


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2017 às 00:44)

*0.5ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Dez 2017 às 00:59)

remember disse:


> Maldito Anticiclone... Acho que nem de verão tinha esta pressão alta, 1036 hPa isto à dias acima dos 1030 hPa.



É muito mais comum aparecerem pressões no Inverno perto de 1040 hPa do que no Verão, não é bem novidade (I mean olha para a Sibéria), sendo parte da causa disso a temperatura. Para não esquecer que a dinâmica do mesmo é diferente de acordo com a estação, principalmente em relação à localização. 
____

Por aqui *1,8ºC* e se continuar vento não deve descer muito mais.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2017 às 02:25)

Boa madrugada,

Sigo com 5,1ºC, relativamente estáveis, oscilando ao sabor do vento.

*Ontem* a temperatura oscilou entre os *5,4ºC* e os *11,3ºC*. Dia de céu limpo / pouco nublado por Cirrus, e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Dez 2017 às 07:09)

Bom dia
Temperatura actual de -1.8℃
Geada igual á dos últimos dias
Nada de fotos pois ainda é noite...


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Dez 2017 às 07:21)

Carros cheios de gelo e geada em alguns campos na Idanha! 

Hoje foi definitivamente o dia mais frio, saí de casa com* 0,2°C*.  Depois logo vejo a mínima.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2017 às 07:57)

minima e actual de *-2.5ºC*, tem estado ainda a descer portanto não posso dizer que já é certa, de novo camadão, mais logo coloco fotos de novo que agora tenho ir a Santarém com este gelo


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2017 às 08:08)

Seiça com mínima de -6,4 graus.


----------



## srr (6 Dez 2017 às 08:11)

Boas,

Aqui desceu 3 graus em relação a ontem.

Hoje as 8h00 registo de -3.


----------



## Zulo (6 Dez 2017 às 08:22)

Bom dia. Mínimia pela Venteira(Sensor Auriol) de 6.2ºC. Há uma aragem estranha e gelada e creio que é isso que faz mais impressão ao osso!


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Dez 2017 às 08:26)

Bom dia. Mínima de 1.1ºC... Tenho o carro coberto de gelo...


----------



## remember (6 Dez 2017 às 08:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É muito mais comum aparecerem pressões no Inverno perto de 1040 hPa do que no Verão, não é bem novidade (I mean olha para a Sibéria), sendo parte da causa disso a temperatura. Para não esquecer que a dinâmica do mesmo é diferente de acordo com a estação, principalmente em relação à localização.
> ____
> 
> Por aqui *1,8ºC* e se continuar vento não deve descer muito mais.



Obrigado pela explicação, para mim é novidade, porque só há um ano é que tenho estação e por isso não ligava muito à pressão atmosférica

Muito frio hoje, cheguei ao carro grande camada de geada, toca a descongelar o vidro lol


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2017 às 09:27)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia. Mínima de 1.1ºC... Tenho o carro coberto de gelo...



Bom valor!
Então junto a ribeira de Coina, terá ido aos -2ºC?


----------



## criz0r (6 Dez 2017 às 09:48)

Bons dias,

Tal como esperado, a mínima não foi além dos *7,0ºC* devido ao aparecimento súbito do vento moderado.
No entanto, mais uma vez foi possível comprovar que basta uma situação de vento nulo para que esta zona se torne uma das mais frias por inversão térmica do Concelho de Almada. A ver se para a próxima tenho mais sorte com o vento.

Actual:

7,5ºC
71%h.r
Vento fraco de Leste
1032hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2017 às 09:56)

criz0r disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> Tal como esperado, a mínima não foi além dos *7,0ºC* devido ao aparecimento súbito do vento moderado.
> No entanto, mais uma vez foi possível comprovar que basta uma situação de vento nulo para que esta zona se torne uma das mais frias por inversão térmica do Concelho de Almada. A ver se para a próxima tenho mais sorte com o vento.
> ...



Foi mais um _evento de frio _em que a estação da Praia da Rainha passou despercebida, pois apareceu quase sempre algum vento, mesmo que mínimo, é logo suficiente para quebrar aquela inversão tão localizada. O grande potencial da zona está lá, mais o raio do vento estraga tudo.
Estando presentes as condições ideias de vento nulo, é das estações com maior arrefecimento noctuno, nas primeiras horas de inversão.


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2017 às 10:05)

Boas!

Logo às 8h tive que estar a raspar o gelo do vidro do carro, grande camada hoje! 

O frio é giro e tal, mas vamos lá ver se amanha chove alguma coisa...


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Dez 2017 às 10:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom valor!
> Então junto a ribeira de Coina, terá ido aos -2ºC?


Muito provavelmente. Na zona do viaduto por baixo da A33 as temperaturas são estupidamente baixas, cerca de 3 a 4 graus abaixo do que costumo ter. - 2 será até uma previsão pessimista...


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2017 às 10:46)

Boas

Mínima de *1,3ºC *um valor quase record aqui na zona... Claro que o IPMA teve -2,6ºC na estação de Setúbal agora é pena é a estação não estar mesmo em Setúbal mas sim no mato e num buraco e que não representa os valores da cidade.


----------



## criz0r (6 Dez 2017 às 10:58)

@jonas_87 é bem verdade. Daí que eu há uns dias, tenha feito uma comparação do local onde está instalada a EMA da Praia da Rainha e onde tenho feito medições no Parque da Paz. Para além de serem ambos muito parecidos (tirando o factor importantíssimo da Arriba Fóssil) basta o aparecimento de vento fraco para disparar logo as temperaturas. Senão veja-se na minha Estação:

Pelas 20h já ia disparada,







Mal apareceu o vento,


----------



## criz0r (6 Dez 2017 às 11:14)

@mr. phillip referes-te a este local ?


----------



## rozzo (6 Dez 2017 às 11:23)

Bom dia
Noite mais fria esta, acabei por ter 3.0º de mínima na Venda Nova.

Ontem à noite ao regressar a casa, passei ali na zona baixa junto ao Strada Outlet, e cheguei a apanhar negativos. 
Está feito o Inverno portanto, pode voltar o verão!
Brincadeirinha....


----------



## homem do mar (6 Dez 2017 às 11:31)

Bom dia
Por aqui a noite de hoje foi a mais fria da época com a mínima a ser de -4.1 por agora ainda 8.2


----------



## homem do mar (6 Dez 2017 às 11:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Seiça com mínima de -6,4 graus.


Nas estações IPMA apenas Carrazêda de Ansiães bateu a mínima de Seiça, Incrível moro mesmo ao pé de uma Arca Frigorífico


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Dez 2017 às 11:37)

criz0r disse:


> @mr. phillip referes-te a este local ?



Não. Falo da zona um pouco antes do viaduto da A33, na "estrada das meninas"... Um gelo essa área.


----------



## criz0r (6 Dez 2017 às 11:46)

@mr. phillip , acho que já sei a que local te referes. Penso que foi ai que parei o carro para ver nevar naquele fantástico 29 de Janeiro de 2006.
Não fosse ainda uma distância considerável aqui de Almada era bem capaz de lá deixar um sensor.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2017 às 17:25)

deixo aqui de novo umas fotos da geada


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Dez 2017 às 19:33)

Temperatura mínima mais baixa de todos estes dias frios , foi de 2,8ºC .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Dez 2017 às 21:32)

Hoje, mínima igual à de segunda-feira: *1,2ºC*.

Saí cedo de casa, pelas 07h20, para ir para a faculdade. Aqui na zona de Loures era bem notória a geada, principalmente nos carros escuros e nos relvados mais desabrigados, apesar da falta de humidade.

No caminho Loures - Sr. Roubado a geada foi ficando escassa, mas ao chegar ao Sr. Roubado notava-se uma grande presença novamente nos relvados mais desabrigados e nos carros mais escuros. Certamente que o facto de se situar junto a duas encostas com declive acentuado contribui para um arrefecimento maior daquela zona. Ao subir a Calçada de Carriche notava-se também em alguns pontos da relva geada, bem como no relvado junto à entrada da FCUL.

A partir de hoje é sempre a subir, vamos ver se neste Inverno (que ainda nem começou) teremos mais algum episódio destes.

A única fotografia que consegui através do autocarro, ainda em Loures:


----------



## Geopower (6 Dez 2017 às 22:43)

noite segue bem fria em Lisboa. Neste momento 9.1ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## remember (6 Dez 2017 às 23:23)

Boas, mínima de 2,4ºC na estação principal e 3,4ºC na Auriol.
Finalmente as mínimas vão começar a subir, só falta a chuva Mais uma vez fiquei impressionado com a temperatura após a rotunda de São Julião do Tojal até entrar na A8 a tocar nos -0,5ºC.
Sigo com 7,1ºC, 76% de HR e 1034 hPa.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2017 às 23:24)

resumo do dia

minima: *-2.5ºC *(-1.5ºC)
maxima: *15.3ºC *(+0.2ºC)
actual: *3.2ºC *, mais nublado hoje, portanto não espero uma minima assim tão baixa, se conseguir chegar aos negativos já fico contente

graças às "saidas" matinais para tirar fotos de geada todos os dias estou a ficar constipado, já estou com a voz bastante rouca , amanhã se houver geada (penso que sim) vou ficar debaixo das mantas


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2017 às 23:38)

Boa noite!

Por agora temperaturas de 5/6ºC nas estações da vizinhança, claramente menos frio hoje.

Até amanha!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2017 às 00:14)

Mínima: *0ºC* certos e redondos. Acredito que nas profundezas do vale do Jamor com certeza que foi aos negativos. 

Para ficar:






Pelas 7h05, ainda estava um bocado escuro e como estava com pressa só tirei esta foto:






Tudo congeladinho


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2017 às 00:37)

Boa noite!
Finalmente posso reportar a temperatura que faz por aqui. Tenho um sensor novo da Lacrosse.
Neste momento, estão *10,1ºC*.
A 2 km daqui, já bem mais perto do rio Jamor, esta estação marca *7,3ºC*. O céu já está bem limpo.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2017 às 02:50)

*1.8°C*


----------



## Crissie (7 Dez 2017 às 03:59)

5ºC ontem teve pior mas mesmo assim, brrrrrr


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Dez 2017 às 07:08)

Bom dia
Temperatura mínima de +1.7°C
Temperatura actual de 2.1°C
Nada de geada


----------



## homem do mar (7 Dez 2017 às 10:40)

Bom dia por aqui a mínima foi de -1.2 em Dezembro ainda não tive um dia com a mínima positiva por agora 5.5.


----------



## srr (7 Dez 2017 às 10:58)

Bom dia

Aqui as 08h00 - Zero e Geada


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2017 às 11:07)

Bom dia!

Um pouco menos frio esta madrugada aqui pela Cidade do Liz, ainda assim bem fresco. Por agora temos sol e algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2017 às 12:37)

minima alta hoje  de *-0.9ºC *
sigo com 12.8ºC


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2017 às 12:45)

david 6 disse:


> minima alta hoje  de *-0.9ºC *
> sigo com 12.8ºC



De facto um calorão!


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2017 às 12:51)

MSantos disse:


> De facto um calorão!



comparado a ontem foi


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2017 às 13:27)

Bom dia,

*Hoje* mínima "alta" de *5,3ºC*. Neste momento sigo com 11,4ºC apesar de já ter tido 12,4ºC.
Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas: Cirrus e Cirrocumulus em geral.

*Ontem* as temperaturas oscilaram entre os *3,7ºC* e os *12,8ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (7 Dez 2017 às 14:51)

Boa tarde,

Foi preciso esperar pelo ultimo dia deste evento para apresentar uma mínima decente de *5,9ºC*. E só não foi mais adiante porque o vento voltou a fazer a sua aparição, assim como a nebulosidade alta que também contribuiu para a subida da temperatura.
De momento, sigo com 14,3ºC e de resto uma tarde solarenga.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2017 às 15:15)

Mínima de *2,3°C
*
Dia de céu repleto de cirrus, mais uma vez


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Dez 2017 às 15:27)

Boa tarde, mais uma minima negativa, -1.3ºC, por agora estão 17,8ºC e céu nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2017 às 17:57)

Pôr do sol espetacular!
*11,5ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2017 às 17:59)

Pôr do sol fenomenal, pena não ter uma máquina fotográfica.

Fica aqui a foto do telemóvel:


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2017 às 18:25)

Boa "noite",

Máxima de *12,8ºC*. 
Por agora está _calor_, com 10,8ºC, estáveis, fruto da nebulosidade média/alta que cobre 6/8 do céu.


----------



## criz0r (7 Dez 2017 às 19:07)

11,3ºC por aqui e vento fraco mas já a soprar de Sudoeste. Pressão estável nos 1030hPa e 60% de humidade relativa.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2017 às 21:40)

minima: *-0.9ºC *(+1.6ºC)
maxima: *14.9ºC *(-0.4ºC)
actual: *4.9ºC*

desde que dezembro começou tive minimas todas negativas, 7 dias seguidos, hoje apesar da temperatura a esta hora não acredito em negativos


----------



## criz0r (7 Dez 2017 às 22:49)

Temperatura a descer bem por aqui à semelhança do dia de ontem.
10,6ºC e vento nulo. Só não cai a pique devido à nebulosidade alta que vai aparecendo.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2017 às 22:53)

Boas noites,

As noites têm sido algo frias.
No Pisão tem-se formado muita geada, não tenho passado lá, mas têm me chegado alguns relatos.  *4 kms do mar.*

No antigo 2º local de seguimento, no vale da Mangancha, Monte Bom, Mafra tem havido muita geada, muitas noites com mínimas negativas. *5 kms do mar*

T.actual: *9,0ºC*

Amanhã espero chuviscos/chuva fraca a meio da manhã.


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2017 às 01:51)

*3.5°C*


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Dez 2017 às 07:51)

Bom dia
Mínima de 6.1℃
Actual de 10.9℃
Chão molhado mas actualmente não chove
O contador marca 0.4 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2017 às 08:49)

Boas,

Nevoeiro cerrado na serra, a cota de nevoeiro inicia-se quase na base da vertente, a uns 150mts/200 mts de altitude. Calha bem, daqui a nada vou para lá.
Por aqui cai uma morrinha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2017 às 09:31)

Bom dia a todos. Deve ter chovido alguma coisa durante a noite pois o chão está bem molhado e as calhas correm um pouco. Está nevoeiro e abafado. Os vidros de casa estão todos embaciados...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2017 às 10:18)

Chuva fraca já rendeu 1,3 mm.


----------



## WMeteo (8 Dez 2017 às 11:23)

Bom dia, 

Dia amanheceu com chuva fraca. Destaque para a densidade de nevoeiro que cobre as serras locais. Vento fraco.

A estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade) regista uma precipitação acumulada de *0,76 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2017 às 11:27)

O GFS continua agressivo.
Output do dito modelo.
Esta terra em termos de vento funciona como misto de litoral/terra alta. Situação acompanhar.


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2017 às 11:33)

por aqui também vai caindo uma morrinha que já dá para molhar, *10.4ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (8 Dez 2017 às 11:44)

Em São Martinho do Porto morrinha também desde manhã...temperatura bastante abafada, não se sente fio algum...15ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2017 às 11:56)

Mínima bem mais alta de 8,0ºC

Agora céu encoberto e ainda não choveu mas já chuviscou que mal molhou a estrada... 

Estão 12,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2017 às 13:21)

por aqui a morrinha não para, morrinha persistente a molhar tudo, está morrinha misturado com fumo das queimadas das pessoas, está um ambiente meio sinistro 

13.3ºC 91% humidade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Dez 2017 às 13:22)

Tempo _morrinhoso_ por Lisboa desde as 9h30, os acumulados horários não excedem 1mm, mas está tudo molhado, bom para os solos se prepararem para a precipitação dos próximos dias.

Por Loures, mínima de *7,2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2017 às 13:25)

Céu cheio de palha, nao chove nem vai chover... tempo ameno 14,3ºC com vento fraco...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2017 às 14:22)

Boas!
Dia bem húmido!
O acumulado segue nos *2,1 mm*. Muito bom!


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2017 às 15:10)

Ainda a zeros 0,0mm vai chuviscando mas a este ritmo nem a meia noite tenho 0,2mm

14,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2017 às 15:13)

Já não há morrinha.
O acumulado ficou-se pelos *2,3 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2017 às 15:16)

Boa tarde

Primeira chuva de Dezembro,1,5 mm acumulados em chuvisco ou chuva fraca (sem grande confiança neste registo) na zona baixa da Póvoa, por volta das 13h.

Nesta altura neblina e nevoeiro nos montes; vento nulo; tudo húmido ou molhado; cheira mal...

13,3ºC neste momento.

A mínima hoje foi *8,3ºC*.
Mínima mais baixa deste Dezembro até hoje: *3,5ºC* no dia 3; máxima mais alta *14,1ºC* no dia 1.

Pequena frente oclusa e outro sistema frontal débil embebidos no núcleo anticiclónico são os responsáveis por esta precipitação fraca, humidade elevada e nevoeiros produzidos pela subsidência e nebulosidade com expressão praticamente só nos níveis baixos:


----------



## criz0r (8 Dez 2017 às 16:54)

Boa tarde,

Acumulado de *1mm* apenas, fruto da morrinha ao início da manhã. Vai persistindo a elevada humidade relativa que se situa nos 90%.
Pressão nos 1029hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2017 às 17:15)

Cenário, há bocado, na praia de Carcavelos:


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2017 às 17:25)

por aqui nevoeiro cerrado! sigo com *1.4mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2017 às 17:39)

Por aqui o dia começou com morrinha, e com muito nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, que ainda continua pela noite dentro. 
O frio apesar de já não ser tanto, como no dias anteriores mas ainda se faz sentir.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (8 Dez 2017 às 18:38)

Boa noite, dia de muita humidade e algum frio, ainda chegou a chuviscar mas em nada acumulou, por agora estão 12.2ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2017 às 18:49)

Aqui nada de chuva ou seja 0,0mm os chuviscos nem contam que mal molha o chão, e foi assim todo o dia. 

14,9ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2017 às 22:23)

Chuva fraca por volta da hora de almoço que acumulou 1,3 mm. Agora cai chuva molha parvos por Queluz. 

Pouco vento, durante a tarde era completamente nulo.


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Dez 2017 às 22:54)

Boa noite
Temperatura mínima de 6.1℃
Temperatura máxima e actual de 15.2℃
Precipitação de 0.6mm

Dia atípico relativamente ao vento
Até as 20.00h a rajada máxima foi de 3.2 km/h. De resto teve sempre a zeros.
Até parece que o ditado popular está ao contrário....
"Antes da tempestade vem a bonança".


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2017 às 23:07)

*1,5mm* acumulados devido à chuva fraca/chuviscos.


----------



## Rachie (8 Dez 2017 às 23:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pôr do sol espetacular!
> *11,5ºC*


Conheço o autor da primeira foto. Vista brutal 

Enviado do meu P9000 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (9 Dez 2017 às 01:10)

minima: *2.8ºC *(+3.7ºC)
maxima: *13.7ºC *(-1.2ºC)
actual: *14ºC*


----------



## david 6 (9 Dez 2017 às 01:47)

david 6 disse:


> minima: *2.8ºC *(+3.7ºC)
> maxima: *13.7ºC *(-1.2ºC)
> actual: *14ºC*



esquecime de dizer que o acumulado foi 1.4mm


----------



## criz0r (9 Dez 2017 às 01:57)

Boa madrugada,

Segue tudo calmo por aqui. Algum nevoeiro que chegou a cerrar nas partes mais abrigadas da cidade.
Máxima de *16,1ºC* ontem.
Actual:

16,2ºC
91% h.r
Vento fraco de Oeste
1029hPa


----------



## Crissie (9 Dez 2017 às 02:36)

Boa Madrugada a todos , 
sigo com 14º , abri a janela e senti um bafo quente ou então com a gripe q tenho sinto tudo ao contrário !!!


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Dez 2017 às 07:54)

Bom dia
Máxima de 15.8℃ 
Mínima de 15.4℃
Nada de chuva


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2017 às 10:05)

Por aqui o dia levantou-se muito nublado, e começou agora mesmo a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Dez 2017 às 11:33)

Começa agora a chover por aqui


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2017 às 11:51)

Grande bafo quente hoje, a mínima foi 14,8ºC 

Agora sol e tempo bem quente com 19,3ºC 

Chuva ontem 0mm e hoje vai ser igual


----------



## WMeteo (9 Dez 2017 às 12:21)

Bom dia,

Como relatado ontem de manhã, o nevoeiro foi um elemento de destaque desde o amanhecer, situação que praticamente se prolongou durante o restante dia, com especial incidência junto das serras locais.

A precipitação acumulada, de acordo com a estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade) foi de *1 mm*.

Outra estação de referência, neste caso da rede SNIRH e localizada em Sobral da Abelheira (Mafra), registou uma precipitação acumulada de *3,8 mm*. 
______________________________

Relativamente ao dia de hoje, céu totalmente nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: *17,8ºC*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2017 às 12:33)

Boa tarde a todos. O dia começou enevoado e com morrinha, mas a partir das 11h começou a chover bem e continua neste momento... pena o radar estar avariado.


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Dez 2017 às 14:57)

Boa tarde,
Já não está aquele frio matinal de há uns dias.
Agora 15,8ºC


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Dez 2017 às 15:34)

Com as previsoes para amanha a tarde e segunda feira. Uma visitinha ao cabo da roca deve ser interessante nao?? O que acham?

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (9 Dez 2017 às 15:43)

Estou em Sao Martinho do Porto e por aqui estao 18'C...tem chuviscado de vez em quando e o céu apresenta algumas abertas. Calmaria antes da tempestade_


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Dez 2017 às 22:28)

Boas
Temperatura máxima de 16.8℃
Temperatura mínima de 15.2℃
Total de precipitação 1.4mm
Temperatura actual de 15.3℃
Dia com pouco diferencial térmico que foi aproveitado para verificar calibração da temperatura agora á noite e sem efeitos de inversões térmicas e manutenção e limpeza do pluviometro.
O meu termómetro de referência é o Windoo que é o que tem melhor precisão, 0.3℃.
Tudo pronto para a chuva e inversões térmicas.
Venham elas


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2017 às 23:02)

Boas noites,

15,1ºC
________

Pois é ,aproxima-se um evento algo severo de vento.
Parece-me que pode-se aproximar ao evento de 17 de Outubro de 2015, mas mais na rajada máxima do que velocidade máxima de vento.
Neste dia aqui os bombeiros de Alcabideche tiveram o dia inteiro cheio de ocorrências devido ao vento, infelizmente é bom que se preparem, na madrugada de Segunda o vendaval vai dar bastante trabalho.


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2017 às 23:11)

Aqui eventos destes de vento ficam quase sempre aquém do esperado, a ver como corre amanhã...

Máxima hoje *19,8ºC*


----------



## criz0r (9 Dez 2017 às 23:40)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a máxima chegou aos *19,0ºC*.
A noite segue agradável e calma, apenas a registar nevoeiro algo denso nas partes mais baixas da cidade.

14,9ºC
97% h.r
1027hPa
Vento fraco de Sul


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2017 às 00:09)

Dia razoavelmente cinzento. Mínima fez-se agora às 00h, *12,6ºC*, a mais alta do mês.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2017 às 00:17)

Boa noite!
Há muita humidade por aqui. Tudo bem molhado!
Céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus.


----------



## david 6 (10 Dez 2017 às 02:33)

maxima: *18.5ºC *(+4.8º)
minima: *12.7ºC *(+ *10.1ºC)*
actual: *11.7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 03:31)

Boa noite

*18,8ºC* de máxima e *13,5ºC* de mínima, ontem *dia 9*.
Não choveu, embora a humidade se mantivesse nos pavimentos e também evidente no orvalho.

Algumas imagens após o poente, visto do miradouro do Bairro da Salvação na zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria (panorama sobre o vale de Loures/Vialonga), e que servem de arauto ao evento que se aproxima:

*17:15*





(*)

*17:16*




(*)

*17:16*




(*)

*17:20*





*17:23*




(*)

*17:24*





*17:28*





(*) fotos de Cristina Bastos


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Dez 2017 às 06:34)

Bom dia
Não chove e o chão está seco.
Temperatura actual de 15.6℃
Pressão nos 1023.1 hpa
rajada de 20.9 km/h


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Dez 2017 às 08:13)

Começa agora a chover fraco


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 08:36)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui começou a chover agora. Parece que pegou. Durante a noite apenas caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Edit: Já chove bem!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 09:16)

Chuva forte agora mas sem vento!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Dez 2017 às 09:31)

O vento está a aumentar de intensidade , já esteve a chover fraco , céu completamente encoberto , já se está a preparar para o temporal de logo á noite , que vai ser bastante agressivo , vou ter de meter mais umas pedras no telhado ahah .


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2017 às 09:40)

O dia aqui segue com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, acompanhado de moriinha.
Durante a madrugada ainda caiu uns aguaceiros de forma mais intensa.


----------



## WMeteo (10 Dez 2017 às 10:26)

Bom dia,

Dia amanheceu com céu totalmente nublado e vento moderado, cenário que se mantém neste momento.

Temperatura actual: *16,2ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 10:35)

Boas,

Mais logo existem umas quantas estações amadoras a seguir, que neste tipo de eventos vão certamente ter grandes registos de vento.

Moinho do Pinheiro Manso,Torres Vedras
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/nvicente/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

Praia Grande,Sintra
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

Pai do Vento, Alcabideche

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAA12

___

Pelo meteograma do ECMWF, pelas 18 horas comecerá já a soprar com bastante intensidade.
Assim que o vento rodar, a temperatura cai a pique, e entramos depois no pós-frontal.
A queda de árvores na serra de Sintra será uma inevitabilidade, ainda para mais, com tantas clareiras devido ao corte constante de tantas árvores, a coisa fica mais facilitada...



[


----------



## srr (10 Dez 2017 às 10:46)

Boas, 
A relatar do gavião, chuva persistente...sera o inicio do evento, por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 11:08)

Entretanto nova saída do Arome, com foco em particular aqui na zona.  *00:00   03:00 11-12-2017*
A mancha de rajada 110 km/h a entrar entre Guincho e Cabo da Roca,portanto varre a serra de Sintra e localidades relativamente próximas da base, esta zona onde moro está incluída. Como é lógico os 110 km/h no Guincho, nunca serão 110 km/h na Malveira da Serra, ou Cabo da Roca, para não falar na Peninha que deverá estar medonho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2017 às 11:20)

O vento aos poucos já vai ganhando alguma força.
Por agora não chove, pois o que caiu logo ao inicio da manhã, parou logo de seguida.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 11:31)

Ceu nublado, vento ausente, chuva ausente.

São Sebastião da Pedreira


----------



## bmelo (10 Dez 2017 às 11:40)

o vento vai aumentando...


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Dez 2017 às 11:50)

Aqui no Marquês o vento tem vindo a aumentar e o céu está completamente nublado. Não chove mas está uma imensa humidade e não está frio. A Auriol marca 17º.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 11:56)

Será que o centro de Lisboa safa-se como sempre ?


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Dez 2017 às 11:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mais logo existem umas quantas estações amadoras a seguir, que neste tipo de eventos vão certamente ter grandes registos de vento.
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida os registos na zona de Sintra serão muito interessantes de acompanhar. "Pena" não haver registos na "Peninha" 

Do IPMA, estou muito curioso em ver os registos da estação da Fóia: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp#Foía

E no MeteoEstrela, vamos ver se o anenómetro na Torre aguenta, será com certeza o local do país com mais vento hoje, não me admirava de rajadas perto dos 180 km/h!

Mais pertinho de mim, tinha curiosidade em ver registos do Cabo Espichel.  Pessoalmente não me atrevo a lá ir esta noite


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Dez 2017 às 12:04)

Entretanto ja registo algumas rajadas de vento , embora ainda moderadas , o vento está a aumentar de intensidade , faço ideia logo á noite como isto estará .


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 12:07)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Sem dúvida os registos na zona de Sintra serão muito interessantes de acompanhar. "Pena" não haver registos na "Peninha"
> 
> Do IPMA, estou muito curioso em ver os registos da estação da Fóia: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp#Foía
> 
> ...



Sim também vou estar atento a essas duas estações!
Em relação à Peninha, o máximo que posso partilhar é fotos do estado da floresta depois do evento, já tinha em mente passar  na terça de manhã cedo de bicicleta .
Se o AROME dá rajadas de 110 km/ à cota 0 mt, à cota 500 mts, 160 km/h? 170 km/h? Sendo precisamente a vertente sul...
Sim no Cabo Espichel também deve estar uma brutalidade, sim não a vale a pena arriscar, vai estar bastante perigoso, e fala uma pessoa que está habituada a _carradas_ de vento.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 12:13)

A nebulosidade começou a dissipar e há uns raios de sol à espreita, começou vento muito fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 12:50)

O vento já se faz sentir. Está a aumentar bastante aqui... não chove.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (10 Dez 2017 às 12:51)

Boas, por aqui tudo calmo ainda, céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Iuri (10 Dez 2017 às 13:08)

Pelo Estoril tudo normal, muito embora se esteja a notar o vento a instalar-se.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Dez 2017 às 13:10)

Vejam o que aconteceu em São pedro de Moel.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 13:15)

Foi uma ruptura num cano de água...


----------



## Dematos (10 Dez 2017 às 13:20)

Muito nublado! Vento moderado! Neste momento não chove, mas já choveu bem ao início da manhã!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 13:30)

Por Alcabideche as árvores já abanam um bom bocado, fruto do vento.
A estação de referencia está off, para variar, ainda assim é preferível que esteja agora do que no pico do evento, de forma acompanhar a situação de maneira como deve de ser.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 13:41)

Vento a aumentar, ceu a ficar cinzento e a vizinha a meter as plantas na varanda


----------



## homem do mar (10 Dez 2017 às 13:42)

Por aqui o vento ainda não a apareceu apenas a chuva e as espaços.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 13:42)

Ora
A passar vila franca Xira 
Temperatura atual de 18°C
Ainda não chove por aqui, só lá para a tarde 
Pressão a baixar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 13:46)

Andei a dar umas voltas pelas ruas e a parte dos passeios onde tem aquelas entradas para os esgotos estão cheias de lixo. 

Vento continua fraco mas a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2017 às 13:46)

Boas

A mínima foi de 14,3ºC

 O céu está encoberto o vento sopra moderado a rajada máxima vai em 34km/h
 Temperatura amena de 17,6ºC

 Veremos se passo dos 80km/h para fazer deste evento algo digno de registo por aqui.


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Dez 2017 às 13:48)

Pressão actual de 1016.0hpa
Queda de 5.0 hpa em 3 horas


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2017 às 13:54)

Bom dia a todos.
Vams ter,ao que parece, um evento interessante no que toca a vento e talvez tambem a precipitação. Aqui por Almada é notória a descida da pressão atmosférica,em 12:00h desceu 10hPa,encontrando-se agora nos 1016hPa.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 13:57)

Boas,
Já na gare oriente , Lisboa
Céu muito nublado , ainda não chove
Temperatura atual de 18°C
Pressão a 1017 hPa 
As nuvens estão a correr rápido , vejo da janela do comboio 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2017 às 13:58)

Sigo já com vento moderado, talvez na casa dos 45 a 50 km/h, acompanhado por alguns aguaceiros pontuais.
O céu está a ficar bem escuro.


----------



## dASk (10 Dez 2017 às 13:58)

A queda acentuada de folhas e galhos de árvores devido às rajadas de vento antes da entrada da precipitação forte certamente vai complicar o escoamento de águas nas horas mais complicadas! Ontem reparei que estiveram a limpar as sarjetas mas saí a pouco e já começam a estar cobertas por matéria orgânica das árvores!!


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 14:03)

Boa tarde

O céu está assim, com rajadas de vento que já abanam os estores e curvam as árvores menores:

*13:18 SSW*






*13:34 WNW*





*13:34 WNW*





Têm caído uns pingos dispersos, nada mais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2017 às 14:07)

Já em casa!
Já fiz a ronda aos caleiros e às tampas de águas pluviais... Também já plantei as couves... Pode começar a chover!


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2017 às 14:07)

Está a ficar com "bom" aspecto.....


----------



## WMeteo (10 Dez 2017 às 14:09)

Permanece o céu totalmente nublado e vento moderado, com algumas rajadas mais intensas que fazem abanar e bem os ramos das árvores. 

Temperatura actual: *16,5ºC*.


----------



## Candy (10 Dez 2017 às 14:19)

Boaas,

Peniche, céu todo tapado. O vento já abana bem as árvores.
Vou pôr os vasos do terraço em segurança


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 14:23)

Ceu em são sebastião a escurecer cada vez mais, vento abrandou.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 14:23)

Boas,
Ponte 25 abril 
Céus de Lisboa 
17°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## bmelo (10 Dez 2017 às 14:47)

@StormRic   a vista aqui de Vialonga


----------



## Teya (10 Dez 2017 às 14:51)

Boa tarde a todos, o vento por aqui já se faz notar, mas o que é deveras impressionante é a velocidade das nuvens a passar, o que mostra que já há muito vento em altitude. Como ainda há muitas folhas a cair com o vento e a serem arrastadas para as grelhas das sarjetas e como só deve começar a chover depois das 20h na nossa zona, ainda irei contribuir civicamente e limpar algumas aqui na minha rua. 
Temperatura 16.9ºC, 87% humidade e 1015hPa.





joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Ponte 25 abril
> Céus de Lisboa
> 17°C
> ...


Boa viagem até Monchique


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 14:56)

Teya disse:


> Boa tarde a todos, o vento por aqui já se faz notar, mas o que é deveras impressionante é a velocidade das nuvens a passar, o que mostra que já há muito vento em altitude. Como ainda há muitas folhas a cair com o vento e a serem arrastadas para as grelhas das sarjetas e como só deve começar a chover depois das 20h na nossa zona, ainda irei contribuir civicamente e limpar algumas aqui na minha rua.
> Temperatura 16.9ºC, 87% humidade e 1015hPa.
> 
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado Teya!
Desde o Porto até Alentejo ( Algarve tb deve estar) céu muito nublado 
A pressão a baixar 
Temperatura nos 17°C
Nuvens velozes e céu carregado 
Logo irei participar nos acumulados previstos e em tempo real de Monchique ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 14:57)

Nuvens estão a passar com uma velocidade, nem dá para dizer se está mais escuro ou mais claro porque em questão de segundos já estão outras lá. 

Vento continua fraco, nem dá para levantar um saco de plastico do chão.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2017 às 14:58)

Em São Martinho do Porto (Caldas Rainha) já choveu bem de manha por volta das 8h30-9h00, depois parou. Agora ja começa a puxar o vento, ainda sem rajada digna desse nome, mas de facto nota-se o vento a aumentar de intensidade. Céu muito nublado e 18ºC de temperatura.


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2017 às 15:13)

Pressão atmosférica :1014hPa e a tendencia é de descida.


----------



## Teya (10 Dez 2017 às 15:15)

meko60 disse:


> Pressão atmosférica :1014hPa e a tendencia é de descida.



Mesmo!! Em 20 minutos já desceu de 1015hPa para 1013hPa


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2017 às 15:19)

Aguaceiros pré-frontais a rondar a AML:




Por aqui, já se nota o aumento da intensidade do vento.


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2017 às 15:20)

Vou abster-me de colocar valores de vento,porque o meu anemómetro não está colocado no melhor "spot eólico",mas vou ficar atento aos dados aqui das redondezas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2017 às 15:22)

O vento continua a soprar com força, nas ocorrencia da PROCIV, já consta pelo menos 2 registos de ocorrencias de limpeza e sinalização de perigos em 2 concelhos do distrito de Santarém.


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2017 às 15:26)

Começou a chuviscar.......


----------



## bmelo (10 Dez 2017 às 15:35)

meko60 disse:


> Começou a chuviscar.......


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 15:38)

Começou a chover com fraca intensidade mas pingas bem grossas.

Em aproximação umas nuvens bem negras .


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 15:40)

joselamego disse:


> Ponte 25 abril
> Céus de Lisboa



 Será que a ponte vai encerrar no auge do vento? A entrada do Tejo é um dos canais de vento típicos nos temporais de sudoeste.



bmelo disse:


> a vista aqui de Vialonga



Olá vizinho  , vê-se ali os ediícios cor-de-rosa onde me situo, sobre o túnel, logo ao lado do bairro do Casal da Serra. Boa vista que se tem aí.  é ideal para ver as trovoadas quando as descargas caem aqui no Casal da Serra.

A situação de superfície às 12h mostra o início do cavamento e individualização da "Ana". Três sistemas frontais assinalados.





*16,9ºC* na zona baixa da Póvoa, *18,5ºC *de máxima já passou cerca das 12h.
Vento com pouco significado ali, rajada máxima de 24 Km/h até ao momento. É pena não ter como medir o vento aqui no alto destes edifícios (altitude 160m.)

Aguaceiro pré-frontal entrou pela foz do Tejo, movimento para ENE.


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2017 às 15:41)

Ainda tudo calminho por aqui, céu encoberto os pingos que caíram desde o inicio do dia rendeu *0,4mm* e a rajada máxima continua nos *34km/h* que ocorreu pelas 11:05 

Estão 17,3ºC com pressão nos 1013,9hpa 

Podem acompanhar a estação online aqui:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA10#history

PS: Valor de humidade avariada não ligar.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 15:42)

StormRic disse:


> Será que a ponte vai encerrar no auge do vento? A entrada do Tejo é um dos canais de vento típicos nos temporais de sudoeste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poderá fechar, depende da intensidade e decisão das autoridades ! 
Em Lisboa a tempestade ainda mal começou , está na fase embrionária/ inicial ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 15:42)

As nuvens são tão negras que parece que anoiteceu aqui em são sebastião.

A chuva parou .


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2017 às 15:46)

joselamego disse:


> Em Lisboa a tempestade ainda mal começou , está na fase embrionária/ inicial ....


Acho que podemos dizer que a tempestade nem sequer começou. 
________________
O aguaceiro que está a passear pelo Tejo, roçou em terra e acabou por deixar *0,5 mm* na estação que acompanho.


----------



## Teya (10 Dez 2017 às 15:46)

Lisboa terá o período crítico entre as 23h e a 1h da manhã, podendo ser de menor duração, pois a passagem da frente será muito rápida.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 15:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acho que podemos dizer que a tempestade nem sequer começou.
> ________________
> O aguaceiro que está a passear pelo Tejo, roçou em terra e acabou por deixar *0,5 mm* na estação que acompanho.


Verdade ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## bmelo (10 Dez 2017 às 15:49)

StormRic disse:


> Será que a ponte vai encerrar no auge do vento? A entrada do Tejo é um dos canais de vento típicos nos temporais de sudoeste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


os seus prédios.  =D
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (10 Dez 2017 às 16:00)

A ficar tudo negro de repente!

Vento a intensificar. Rajadas mais constantes e fortes.
Pinga...

Não sei se ainda vou considerar a hipótese de espreitar para o Cabo Carvoeiro a partir de local seguro.
Veremos o evoluir da coisa.


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2017 às 16:00)

Por Almada a rajada mais elevada foi de 68Km/h numa estação colocada no centro da cidade.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 16:08)

Agora está tudo calmo por aqui.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Dez 2017 às 16:14)

Bom aguaceiro á bocado , entretanto o vento continua moderado com algumas rajadas fortes , mas ainda nem sequer começou , vamos esperar para ver .


----------



## criz0r (10 Dez 2017 às 16:20)

meko60 disse:


> Por Almada a rajada mais elevada foi de 68Km/h numa estação colocada no centro da cidade.



Essa estação, pertence ao membro CT2IUl e está instalada no topo do prédio do Mbica. Estou curioso para ver o valor de rajada máxima na Estação dele tendo em conta que se encontra a mais de 40m do solo.

Por aqui, vento moderado a forte com rajada máxima por enquanto ainda nos 45km/h à semelhança da Davis aqui perto que detém 48km/h. Já pingou entretanto.

17,2ºC e pressão em queda 1012hPa.


----------



## AndréGM22 (10 Dez 2017 às 16:21)

Ela vem aí... vamos lá ver como serão os impactos por aqui, para já apenas um desfilar de nuvens, ainda não choveu


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2017 às 16:34)

Acaba de passar um forte aguaceiros, mas só que ao lado pois claro  aqui nem gosta deste aguaceiro que passou a sul e o vento estranhamente acalmou bastante.

17,2ºC a rajada máxima vai em 39km/h (15:59)


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 16:42)

Boas,

Vento moderado e algumas rajadas apenas, quase que  equivale a nulo tendo em conta como o que aí vem...
Ambiente bem saturado, como é normal serra carregada de nevoeiro.

Não sei quais são as medidas da protecção civil de Cascais e Sintra, mas a meu ver fechava duas estradas da serra.
A que liga o alto da Malveira da Serra à Lagoa Azul e a outra estrada do topo da serra que faz ligação Peninha - Palacio da Pena, a probalidade de queda de arvores será elevada, como maior incidência na estrada de maior altitude.

@ruijacome sabes alguma coisa?


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 16:47)

Candy disse:


> Não sei se ainda vou considerar a hipótese de espreitar para o Cabo Carvoeiro a partir de local seguro.
> Veremos o evoluir da coisa.



 o espírito meteolouco ataca forte nestas alturas, mas cuidado acima de tudo, sempre.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 16:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não sei quais são as medidas da protecção civil de Cascais e Sintra, mas a meu ver fechava duas estradas da serra.
> A que liga o alto da Malveira da Serra à Lagoa Azul e a outra estrada do topo da serra que faz ligação Peninha - Palacio da Pena, a probalidade de queda de arvores será elevada, como maior incidência na estrada de maior altitude.



A estrada Malveira da Serra - Azóia também é perigosa nestas situações, mas é complicado encerrá-la. A do topo da Serra, sem dúvida, aliás nestas ocasiões praticamente ninguém a usa.


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2017 às 16:53)

Vista para SW


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2017 às 16:53)

Resumo de parte da tarde de hoje. Aliás, este tem sido o cenário de todo o dia. Sigo com 17,3ºC, vento moderado, sem chuva.


----------



## Candy (10 Dez 2017 às 16:53)

StormRic disse:


> o espírito meteolouco ataca forte nestas alturas, mas cuidado acima de tudo, sempre.


Já me sabes! 

De terra é seguro.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2017 às 16:54)

São Martinho do Porto: por volta das 15h30 muitos curiosos nos montes em redor da baía a ver a chegada da tempestade, muitos nos carros e alguns a pé. Alguns imprudentes a chegarem-se demasiado perto das arribas, enfim...Agora começa a escurecer e já não se vê ninguém nas ruas.
Algumas rajadas já de intensidade maior, nota-se que está mais forte o vento. Não há precipitação, 17ºC neste momento.


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2017 às 16:54)

Desculpem o off-topic,mas já fiz uma sobremesa para receber a Ana


----------



## fhff (10 Dez 2017 às 16:55)

Vento aumentou consideravelmente por Sintra. Recauchutei a minha velhinha auriol. Vamos ver se consigo medições.


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 16:59)

Num dos últimos temporais que tivemos, já há bastante tempo, com rajadas de 70 km/h fiquei sem um dos vidros na clarabóia. Esta madrugada fico sem ela por inteiro.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 16:59)

meko60 disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic,mas já fiz uma sobremesa para receber a Ana



 o olho da tempestade!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 17:05)

meko60 disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic,mas já fiz uma sobremesa para receber a Ana


Boa! Tem um óptimo aspecto... é de quê?


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2017 às 17:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa! Tem um óptimo aspecto... é de quê?


_Iogurte coberto com canela e açucar _


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2017 às 17:09)

pressão atm. nos 1011hPa


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 17:10)

meko60 disse:


> _Iogurte coberto com canela e açucar _


Yummy!


----------



## kikofra (10 Dez 2017 às 17:13)

Cratera aberta em s Pedro de Moel desde as 8h para aí, a esta hora ainda estão a espera do geólogo para avaliar a situação


----------



## vitamos (10 Dez 2017 às 17:16)

kikofra disse:


> Cratera aberta em s Pedro de Moel desde as 8h para aí, a esta hora ainda estão a espera do geólogo para avaliar a situação



O geólogo já lá está há uns bons minutos...


----------



## NunoGuedes (10 Dez 2017 às 17:16)

Em Lisboa à cerca de 1h atrás. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (10 Dez 2017 às 17:17)

vitamos disse:


> O geólogo já lá está há uns bons minutos...


Obrigado, a CMTV ainda há uns 10m disse que estavam a espera


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 17:17)

Sao Sebastião sem chuva vento muito fraco ceu nublado.


----------



## vitamos (10 Dez 2017 às 17:18)

kikofra disse:


> Obrigado, a CMTV ainda há uns 10m disse que estavam a espera



Exato... A RTP estava a filmar o geólogo a trabalhar escassos metros atrás da repórter da cmtv...


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Dez 2017 às 17:19)

Começa a pingar por aqui
Pressão nos 1009.9 hpa
Rajada máxima de 46.8 km/h


----------



## kikofra (10 Dez 2017 às 17:19)

vitamos disse:


> Exato... A RTP estava a filmar o geólogo a trabalhar escassos metros atrás da repórter da cmtv...


Obrigado, depois se alguém souber mais alguma coisa da situação diga sff


----------



## Profetaa (10 Dez 2017 às 17:19)

Boa tarde.
Por cá, já algum vento. E tem vindo algumas chuvadas que ainda só acumularam 3.3mm...
Aguardemos...


----------



## Dematos (10 Dez 2017 às 17:23)

Já com alguma chuva a cair; vento moderado a fazer "zoadas" de vez em quando ao passar pela casa!!


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 17:23)

As nuvens correm bem depressa e revoltas no fluxo de WSW. Sequência em time-lapse entre as 14h e as 15h aproximadamente, vista para sul da janela aqui no Casal da Serra:


----------



## Teya (10 Dez 2017 às 17:29)

1010hPa, temperatura a manter-se nos 16.4ºC e humidade a aumentar para os 89%.
Vento também mais forte.


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2017 às 17:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Resumo de parte da tarde de hoje. Aliás, este tem sido o cenário de todo o dia. Sigo com 17,3ºC, vento moderado, sem chuva.


Qual é a probabilidade daquele chapéu, no terraço da frente, levantar voo?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2017 às 17:43)

AnDré disse:


> Qual é a probabilidade daquele chapéu, no terraço da frente, levantar voo?



Espero que esteja seguro... Está lá há pouco tempo e nunca passou por uma tempestade (novos moradores que se mudaram no início do Verão). E também me preocupam outros objectos que estão no pátio. Dado um episódio anterior (em que colocaram uma piscina insuflável no pátio e escassos dias depois voou com a nortada) parece-me que os moradores em questão não têm muito cuidado neste tipo de situações... Vamos ver se não vai parar  nada lá abaixo e possa atingir algum carro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 17:46)

Já chegou cá a chuva, o vento já está forte...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 17:59)

Isto está a ficar um bocado agreste... just saying...

E começa a falhar a luz!


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 18:04)

Aumento do vento, ceu negro com tons laranjas


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 18:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto está a ficar um bocado agreste... just saying...
> 
> E começa a falhar a luz!


Também fiquei sem rede no telemóvel!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 18:06)

Os meus familiares da zona oeste (zona norte de Mafra), já relatam muito vento. .
A titulo de exemplo a estação do Moinho do Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras já está com velocidade de vento de *55 km/h*...e ainda são 18:00.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFIGUEIR2#history


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 18:12)

Alguém esta a experienciar problemas nas chamadas em Lisboa?


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2017 às 18:14)

S. Martinho do Porto> rajadas fortes agora..  mas n#ao tenho como medir...


----------



## WMeteo (10 Dez 2017 às 18:14)

Vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais intensas, mas ainda nada de chuva. 

As hélices dos moinhos eólicos/aerogeradores, localizados nas serras das proximidades, vão-se fazendo ouvir e bem.

Temperatura actual: *15,7.ºC*.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Dez 2017 às 18:17)

Boas por aqui está se a notar bem o vento aumentar de velocidade.


----------



## AndréGM22 (10 Dez 2017 às 18:19)

Já se vai notando o vento a aparecer com mais intensidade, mas para já ainda nada de especial


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Dez 2017 às 18:20)

Boa tarde,
Dia normal por aqui, nada a relatar.
O vento começa aos poucos a querer ser algo mais intenso, mas nada de mais para já
TActual 14,6ºC
PA 1008 hPa


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Dez 2017 às 18:34)

WHORTAS disse:


> Começa a pingar por aqui
> Pressão nos 1009.9 hpa
> Rajada máxima de 46.8 km/h


Parou de pingar logo de seguida
Pressão nos 1007 hpa
Vento sem alteração


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 18:36)

Um carro da proteção civil passou por aqui agora. 

Continua o vento fraco sem chuva.


----------



## criz0r (10 Dez 2017 às 18:41)

Rajadas agora quase constantes nos 40km/h. Vento médio acima dos 30km/h.
Sem chuva de momento, excelente para secar a roupa .


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 18:51)

Aumento gradual da intensidade das rajadas.
Rajada máxima de *74 km/h* agora mesmo em Moinho do Pinheiro Manso,Torres Vedras.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/nvicente/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2017 às 18:54)

O vento continua a soprar de forma moderada a forte, agora só falta vir a chuva.


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2017 às 19:13)

Aqui a rajada máxima vai em 42km/h.. 0,4mm até agora o dia ate deve acabar seco uma vez que o grosso da chuva deve chegar ao inicio da madrugada de segunda.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 19:13)

Mais algumas imagens de hoje à tarde. Por enquanto só caíram pingos isolados, frequentemente, e um aguaceiro pouco antes das 16h que molhou mas não acumulou.

14:21 SSW






14:39 SE





14:40 SE





14:40 SE





14:45 WSW





14:49 WSW


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2017 às 19:21)

São Martinho do Porto: Rajadas dignas do nome, agora claramente a intensificar o temporal!  Temo pela vida da árvore de natal flutuante inaugurada há dias


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Dez 2017 às 19:26)

Rajadas de 60km/h
Pressão nos 1005.6 hpa
Continua sem chover


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2017 às 19:33)

jamestorm disse:


> São Martinho do Porto: : Temo pela vida da *árvore de natal flutuante* inaugurada há dias



Hummm, interessante. Nem com os avisos a retiraram?
Botem aí mais um prémio para os tugas! Sempre na linha da frente da emoção...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 19:35)

Não tenho dados de rajada(estação de referência mantém-se off), como o meu prédio está pouco exposto a sul, fico sem grande noção do vento la fora, ainda que dê para ver as arvores abanar.
Em relação ao vento, na actual saída do ECMWF carregou um pouco no vento, ali perto da 1h da madrugada.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (10 Dez 2017 às 19:36)

Por Almada nada a acontecer. Chuva nada.


----------



## criz0r (10 Dez 2017 às 19:38)

Nova rajada máxima de 54km/h. Está claramente a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2017 às 19:40)

Nova rajada máxima de 50km/h agora vai sendo batida rajada a rajada até ao inicio da madrugada. 

17,6ºC e pressão nos 1008,4hpa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2017 às 19:40)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Por Almada nada a acontecer. Chuva nada.





ainda bem que aguente um bocado para ver o porto!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 19:40)

Rajadas.

Praia Grande, Sintra: *79 km/h*
Moinho do Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras: *80 km/h*


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 19:41)

Ceu pouco nublado agora. Vento um pouco mais forte. 

Chuva nada.


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2017 às 19:41)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ainda bem que aguente um bocado para ver o porto!



 espero que os 3 pontos sejam levados pelo vento de Setubal


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Dez 2017 às 19:44)

Começa a pingar de novo
O dia ainda só vai com 0.2mm

Acho que vou comer os medronhos para dar sorte . Já que não tenho a garrafa... do joselamego


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Dez 2017 às 19:45)

miguel disse:


> espero que os 3 pontos sejam levados pelo vento de Setubal


Isso seria a cereja no topo do bolo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2017 às 19:50)

Davidmpb disse:


> Isso seria a cereja no topo do bolo



 acho que entrei no topico errado vou voltar para o meu ! Litoral Norte <3


----------



## Zulo (10 Dez 2017 às 19:55)

Dia muito calmo pela Venteira-Amadora. Nem vento, nem chuva. Humidade alta a ver pelo chão e pelos carros. 
15,5º C neste momento, algumas raras rajadas mas nada de especial. Até agora a Ana ainda não apareceu.


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 19:56)

Bem, ouvi agora a primeira rajada que fez estremecer o prédio e o vidro da clarabóia começou a dar sinal.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 19:58)

WHORTAS disse:


> Começa a pingar de novo
> O dia ainda só vai com 0.2mm
> 
> Acho que vou comer os medronhos para dar sorte . Já que não tenho a garrafa... do joselamego


Já bebi a garrafa....vou comprar mais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2017 às 20:06)

Era impossível retirar a árvore hoje, foram dias a montar a estrutura no meio da baía ...e custou uma pipa de massa ...enfim... esta-se a aguentar para já, mas se intensificar não garanto que sobreviva lol
http://regiaodecister.pt/noticias/arvore-de-natal-flutuante-esta-na-baia-de-sao-martinho




Aristocrata disse:


> Hummm, interessante. Nem com os avisos a retiraram?
> Botem aí mais um prémio para os tugas! Sempre na linha da frente da emoção...


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Dez 2017 às 20:06)

jamestorm disse:


> São Martinho do Porto: Rajadas dignas do nome, agora claramente a intensificar o temporal!  Temo pela vida da árvore de natal flutuante inaugurada há dias


Passei por lá por volta das 19h e a árvore ja balançava bastante.. 
Está bastante vento e a temperatura ronda os 16 graus,
A pressao atmosférica ja vai nos 1001


----------



## Zulo (10 Dez 2017 às 20:09)

Lightning disse:


> Bem, ouvi agora a primeira rajada que fez estremecer o prédio e o vidro da clarabóia começou a dar sinal.


A solução passa por colocar duas garras de sucção agarradas ao vidro, e prender estas a algo pesado.. É uma forma de não sair tão facilmente. Boa sorte na aventura

Edit : isto foi feito com sucesso já há uns anos, éramos miúdos e estávamos na casa de um amigo. O quarto era no sótão e tinha uma janela.. Nessa noite pelo menos não voou, agarrada à secretária do PC


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 20:11)

O centro da tempestade Ana está agora bem definido a NNW de La Coruña, com 971 hPa às 18:00.






Só há acumulados significativos até às 19h para norte de Coimbra.


----------



## WMeteo (10 Dez 2017 às 20:15)

Vento moderado a forte.

Chuva fraca.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Dez 2017 às 20:17)

Já chove acompanhado de vento com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Candy (10 Dez 2017 às 20:23)

Peniche

O vento sopra!... 
Bem até agora, embora tenha intensificado, ainda não se sente nada mais do que aquilo a que estamos habituados por cá. A olhar pelas previsões já deveria estar mais forte. Deve ganhar força entretanto! Já andei pelo Cabo Carvoeiro com mais intensidade de vento do que o que está agora. 
Chove! 

Às 17h00 fui espreitar a marginal. Já não tinha luz para registar imagens, mas ainda se andava bem sem se sentir rajadas fortes no carro. 
Temos barreiras de areia feitas na praia, a norte, para tentar que a água não passe para a estrada. Vamos ver!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Dez 2017 às 20:25)

E o vento já assobia , vem com cada rajada , estou á espera do pico máximo e a chuva intensa .


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 20:26)

Ceu nublado, vento fraco chuva 0


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2017 às 20:28)

Os aguaceiros fracos acabaram de chegar.
O vento moderado continua.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 20:33)

Vento forte de sul.
Ora bem, 1ª ocorrência aqui dos bombeiros de Alcabideche.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Dez 2017 às 20:34)

A árvore de Natal de São Martinho do Porto já tá deitada


----------



## fhff (10 Dez 2017 às 20:35)

Belas rajadas pelo oeste. Já assobia por todo o lado.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 20:36)

Bem isto não acontece nada de interessante por estes lados


----------



## Crissie (10 Dez 2017 às 20:45)

Aqui o vento quer a força entrar em casa


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 20:45)

Isto está mesmo muito agreste! Até mete medo o barulho que se ouve dentro de casa!


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 20:47)

Crissie disse:


> Aqui o vento quer a força entrar em casa



Andas com pneumatico ?


----------



## Iuri (10 Dez 2017 às 20:50)

Começou a chover moderado (Estoril). Vento moderado.


----------



## Geopower (10 Dez 2017 às 20:51)

Por Telheiras vento moderado com rajadas. Começa agora a chover fraco. 16.7°C. 1006 hPa.


----------



## AndréGM22 (10 Dez 2017 às 20:51)

Por aqui começou a chover, ainda de forma fraca, veremos o que se segue


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2017 às 20:52)

E começa a chover fraco! Rajadas intensas de sul. As janelas já vibram bem.


----------



## Teya (10 Dez 2017 às 20:55)

Começou a chover há poucos minutos e as rajadas começam a fazer-se ouvir dentro de casa. A pressão já desceu aos 1005hPa.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 20:56)

Começou a chover aqui na Póvoa pelas 20:30, pingos grossos esparsos e batidos a vento moderado com rajadas fortes. Molha pouco ainda.

A frente fria que precede o sistema frontal está já claramente definida no radar:


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Dez 2017 às 20:57)

Por aqui vento muito intenso e chove forte, belo dia de inverno.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Dez 2017 às 20:58)

Por Alfeizerão começou a chuver com alguma intensidade, o vento está a aumentar bastante..
16.3 graus e 999.3 hPa


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2017 às 20:58)

São Martinho do Porto: ha uma hora atrás casas frente ao mar.


----------



## Dematos (10 Dez 2017 às 20:58)

Foi-se a luz! É um "Huuuuuummmmm!!!" de fundo constante, do vento, de vez em quando com rajadas! Vai chovendo bem!!!


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 21:01)

O vento começa a aumentar e a meter respeito.

Sem qualquer máquina fotográfica ou de filmar e com um telemóvel praticamente rachado ao meio, o único meio de guardar este evento para mais tarde recordar, é visualmente. Está quase na hora de ir para a rua.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2017 às 21:02)

Rajadas bem fortes agora!


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Dez 2017 às 21:04)

Boa noite,
Por aqui já se ouve bem o vento, e a chuva também já apareceu.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva este episódio.
PA 1003hPa


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 21:09)

Aqui por Lisboa vento moderado a forte, mas nada de outro mundo ainda. Chove fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2017 às 21:11)

A noite segue com vento forte e aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2017 às 21:11)

Pressão nos *1004,6 hPa*, desceu 22 hPa desde a meia-noite. 

Estou sempre às cegas quanto a vento porque não há nenhuma estação de jeito aqui perto, mas estando bastante exposto a vento de SW posso dizer que temo pela roupa que está no estendal 

Já vamos em *1,5 mm* de chuva.


----------



## Dematos (10 Dez 2017 às 21:11)

A rede de internet em baixo! Continuo as escuras!!  Na rua não se vê 1 luz!!


----------



## Super Trovoada (10 Dez 2017 às 21:13)

Passei agora pela Ribeira das Naus e o vento está bem agreste, até é complicado andar. Começou também a chover e o rio está bastante agitado.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2017 às 21:14)

Pois , nada agradável...Aqui esta a ameaçar tb cortar a Luz



Dematos disse:


> A rede de internet em baixo! Continuo as escuras!!  Na rua não se vê 1 luz!!


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 21:15)

São sebastião começou a chover com pouca intensidade mas gotas bem grossas, vento muito fraco


----------



## DaniFR (10 Dez 2017 às 21:16)

Boa noite

Chuva persistente puxada a vento moderado a forte. 

*12,7mm* acumulados 

Já há alguns relatos de árvores caídas e zonas sem luz e falhas na rede móvel.


----------



## david 6 (10 Dez 2017 às 21:17)

começa a chover moderado aqui  puxado a vento claro


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 21:22)

Com tanta agitação o fórum daqui a pouco vai abaixo  aos que estiverem a acompanhar-nos, fica o convite para se registarem e juntarem à nossa família  e partilharem registos e informações 

Continua o vento e começou a chover de forma fraca a moderada.


----------



## david 6 (10 Dez 2017 às 21:32)

começa-se a notar bem o temporal, a chuva agora veio para ficar com uma bela ventania


----------



## Rajujas (10 Dez 2017 às 21:33)

Rajadas fortes e chuva moderada!


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Dez 2017 às 21:35)

Pressão nos 1000.8 hpa
Rajadas a variarem entre os 50 a 60 km/h
Precipitação nos 6.0mm


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2017 às 21:35)

Impressionante agora, penso que estamos a levar em cheio neste momento .


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2017 às 21:37)

Chove moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes de vez em quando...

1,0mm e rajada máxima ate agora de 56km/h

O pico ainda esta a umas 2 horas de chegar aqui


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Dez 2017 às 21:38)

Está fortíssimo neste momento... muito vento e muita chuva.. falhou a luz 4x seguidas.. que tempestade!!!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## marcoacmaia (10 Dez 2017 às 21:38)

Um dia fantástico! 

Por aqui o relato é similar ao da região. Chuva moderada a forte persistente desde das 20h. Vento com rajadas fortes. No entanto ainda não deu o click, ou seja, o dilúvio monumental!


----------



## Teya (10 Dez 2017 às 21:41)

O fórum está a sofrer com a Ana tb!!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 21:43)

wow a estação do Moinho do Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras registou uma rajada de *106 km/h *, incrível valor já para esta hora.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/nvicente/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 21:44)

Frente passou no Porto, está a chegar a Aveiro:












Chove moderado batido a vento com rajadas fortes aqui na Póvoa, bem longe da costa.


----------



## nbairro (10 Dez 2017 às 21:45)

Rajadas acima de 120km/h para mim equivale a ficar sem vidros exteriores(vedação do muro)...já me aconteceu uma vez.
Desculpem lá, mas chuva pode vir quanta quiser agora vento é que não!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 21:47)

Rajada de *97 km/h* na Lourinhã, porra.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL7


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 21:47)

Continua a chuva fraca e vento fraco.


----------



## manganao (10 Dez 2017 às 21:51)

muita chuva agora vento não tanto


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 21:53)

Quando é que é suposto a tempestade chegar a Lisboa ?


----------



## WMeteo (10 Dez 2017 às 21:53)

Chuva acompanhada por vento forte, com algumas rajadas muito fortes.

Estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade) regista uma precipitação acumulada de *4,83 mm*.


----------



## Geopower (10 Dez 2017 às 21:55)

Chuva moderada persistente. Vento a aumentsr de imtensidade. Sopra moderado com rajadas fortes. Pressão a descer. 1004 hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2017 às 21:56)

AnDré disse:


> Qual é a probabilidade daquele chapéu, no terraço da frente, levantar voo?


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Dez 2017 às 21:56)

Por aqui o vento está com algumas rajadas bem fortes acompanhadas pela chuva.


----------



## nbairro (10 Dez 2017 às 21:58)

tive a espalhar garrafoes de agua pela relva para ela não voar!!! LOL


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2017 às 22:00)

Que bela rega vai por aqui, com aguaceiros moderados e vento forte.


----------



## dASk (10 Dez 2017 às 22:01)

Vim para a rua conhecer a Ana. Está agressiva cmg.lol Chuva moderada rajadas fortes. Estou no Rosario com vista para a base aérea do Montijo junto ao Tejo. Está a ficar medonho dado ser uma zona completamente exposta. Mas espero mais! Muitos ramos e canas partidas na estrada da Moita até aqui. De assinalar esse barulho brutal do vento tipo wowwwww.


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Dez 2017 às 22:04)

Pressão nos 999.4 hpa


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2017 às 22:04)

São Martinho do Porto as rajadas continuam muito fortes, a Luz na rua já falhou varias vezes


----------



## criz0r (10 Dez 2017 às 22:05)

Rajada máxima de *93km/h* na Estação do membro CT2UIL em Almada. Por aqui na Cova da Piedade ainda só 54km/h. 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALMADA9


----------



## david 6 (10 Dez 2017 às 22:07)

luz foi abaixo 2x seguidas por pouco tempo e agora voltou


----------



## AndréGM22 (10 Dez 2017 às 22:07)

A luz na rua já está a ir abaixo, e ainda nao estamos no pior, daqui a uma hora anda tudo a luz da vela em Alhandra pelo encaminhar das coisas...


----------



## Templariu (10 Dez 2017 às 22:09)

Chuva moderada tocada a vento forte por Tomar.


----------



## Iuri (10 Dez 2017 às 22:11)

A ficar agressivo por aqui, Estoril.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 22:13)

*15,3ºC*
O vento sopra a *43 km/h.*
Até ao momento, rajada máxima de *90 km/h.*
(Já tenho dados)


----------



## zejorge (10 Dez 2017 às 22:18)

Aqui por Constância, rajada máxima registada 55 km/h, com 5,4 mm acumulados.


----------



## romeupaz (10 Dez 2017 às 22:18)

Leiria
Rajada de vento máxima 81,6Km/h às 9:25 PM


----------



## zejorge (10 Dez 2017 às 22:20)

Aqui por Constância rajada máxima registada 55 kmh com 5,4 mm precipitação acumulada


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Dez 2017 às 22:20)

Por aqui já vai chovendo bem com muito vento à mistura. 3mms para já, apenas.


----------



## Sandie (10 Dez 2017 às 22:20)

Tentei convencer as minhas três cadelas a irem à rua, e olharam para mim como se eu tivesse enlouquecido ... ... no passeio de 10 minutos (apenas com uma !), apanhámos algumas rajadas de vento razoáveis, o chapéu quase voava. A chuva, mantém-se moderada desde há cerca de duas horas.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 22:21)

*106 Km/h*

às 21:26

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/nvicente/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Candy (10 Dez 2017 às 22:21)

Peniche com rajadas muito fortes!!! 

De quando em quando ouve-se roncos que parecem trovões mas é o "roçar" do vento em edifícios/estruturas. 

Tenho janelas para norte e para sul, só me apercebo da força do vento indo para as divisões do lado sul. Do lado norte apenas oiço esse roncar!


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 22:23)

Chuva moderada, rajadas de vento moderado.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2017 às 22:27)

Parece já ter passado a parte mais forte aqui em São Martinho do Porto. (?)


----------



## MicaMito (10 Dez 2017 às 22:28)

Odassse que potência meu deus em 5min chuva tocada a vento fortíssimo !! Agora parece que acalmou chove e menos vento! pelo radar a frente tá a acabar de passar em cima de mim!


----------



## Aspvl (10 Dez 2017 às 22:29)

Boa noite,

Pela Baixa de Lisboa chuva moderada e vento, claro. A porta da rua até dança!

O radar do IPMA por vezes apaga uma grande parte da frente, serão dificuldades a nível computacional?

EDIT (22h38): Intensidade da chuva a aumentar! Notam-se «cortinas» de chuva!


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 22:31)

Sou o unico a conseguir mexer bem no site ipma sem travar ?


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 22:38)

jamestorm disse:


> Parece já ter passado a parte mais forte aqui em São Martinho do Porto. (?)



Até agora, o que choveu pela região litoral oeste é insignificante comparado com o que choveu e chove mais a norte e vai descaindo para sul:












*4,3 mm* acumulados na Póvoa; *8,4 mm* em Forte da Casa.


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Dez 2017 às 22:40)

eu tb ha bocado travou mas agora esta tudo ok


AJJ disse:


> Sou o unico a conseguir mexer bem no site ipma sem travar ?


----------



## Dematos (10 Dez 2017 às 22:40)

A luz já veio mas já se foi novamente!! Continua muito agreste lá fora, ora acalma ora é com cada rajada...


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 22:42)

Essa frente que choveu bastante a norte vai chegar cá a Lisboa ? Ou vai perder a força pelo caminho ?


----------



## Dematos (10 Dez 2017 às 22:42)

Diluvio!!!!


----------



## Rajujas (10 Dez 2017 às 22:43)

Dilúvio agora!


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Dez 2017 às 22:43)

Pressão nos 997.6 hpa
Rajada máxima de 75.6 km/h
Temperatura nos 15.9℃


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 22:44)

Rajujas disse:


> Dilúvio agora!



Que parte de Lisboa ?


----------



## Rajujas (10 Dez 2017 às 22:46)

AJJ disse:


> Que parte de Lisboa ?


Próximo do Areeiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2017 às 22:47)

Tem chovido razoavelmente bem por aqui, e o vento não tem soprado assim tão forte.
Infelizmente, a estação que acompanho deixou de debitar dados.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Dez 2017 às 22:48)

Vento com rajadas fortíssimas e muita chuva durante a passagem da frente fria por Coimbra

*31,8mm* acumulados


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2017 às 22:48)

Vento ainda muito aquém do esperado, ainda não passou os 58km/h
Vai chovendo moderado, acumulados 4,2mm até agora


----------



## André Filipe Bom (10 Dez 2017 às 22:48)

Boa noite, por aqui a rajada máxima até agora foi de 53km/h, não é nada de extraordinário, e a chuva vai em 5mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 22:48)

Está a ser a pior tempestade da minha vida! A minha mulher e eu estamos assustados, o barulho lá fora é assustador!


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 22:51)

Chove de baixo para cima... Vento FORTE


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 22:51)

Rajadas fortes aqui por Alvalade. Não sei o valor mas as árvores de grande porte aqui da avenida já abanam bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 22:52)

Rajada de 85 km/h por cá agora mesmo.
A velocidade do vento está nos 48 km/h.
Está um vento interessante ao nível do meu telhado, pois junto ao fogão sente-se uma brisa a correr vinda respirador tendo a mesmo que percorrer vários andares.
Vendaval portanto.

Nota: 2ª ocorrência aqui na freguesia, desta feita _Queda e Dano no fornecimento eléctrico_ em Janes.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 22:54)

Impressionante o vendaval aqui no Casal da Serra, zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria. O vento no topo destes edifícios altos é fenomenal.

A frente fria extremamente bem marcada acabou de passar em Coimbra:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2017 às 22:55)

Espero que as telhas não voem...
Está um temporal duro em Carcavelos.


----------



## WMeteo (10 Dez 2017 às 22:55)

Continua o vento forte acompanhado por chuva.

Precipitação acumulada na estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade): *10,92 mm*.


----------



## vortex (10 Dez 2017 às 22:56)

Boas!Começa a ficar sério por aqui. Chuva intensa e rajadas fortes. Sigo com 8,6mm e 1003,3 Hpa.


----------



## Candy (10 Dez 2017 às 22:56)

Faltass de luz em alguns locais do concelho de Peniche!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (10 Dez 2017 às 22:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está a ser a pior tempestade da minha vida! A minha mulher e eu estamos assustados, o barulho lá fora é assustador!



Eu não me esqueço do Gong a 19 de janeiro de 2013.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (10 Dez 2017 às 22:59)

5,4mm e rajadas sempre de 40km/h, o gong foi bem pior que isto.


----------



## manganao (10 Dez 2017 às 22:59)

por aqui tudo mais calmo


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2017 às 23:00)

Nova rajada de* 68km/h*


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Dez 2017 às 23:00)

Pressão já en subida com 999.1 hpa
Começa a chover com intensidade


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 23:01)

Rajadas consideráveis já por aqui, até se vê a água a encrespar na estrada. Vai chovendo batido a vento.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 23:01)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Espero que as telhas não voem...
> Está um temporal duro em Carcavelos.



*67,6 Km/h* em Parede, vento médio.


----------



## Rajujas (10 Dez 2017 às 23:02)

Guarda-sol nas traseiras do prédio vizinho tombado. Outros vizinhos num 3º andar tinham algo no parapeito da varanda... já está no terraço dos vizinhos do 1º andar.


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:02)

Pressão nos 1001hPa, alguma chuva e vento a intensificar-se,mas nada de mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:04)

Rajadas constantes em torno dos *80/85 km/h.*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Dez 2017 às 23:04)

Continua a chover, com algumas rajadas muito fortes de meter respeito.


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2017 às 23:04)

*72km/h *e acumulados *6,4mm*


----------



## Candy (10 Dez 2017 às 23:04)

Chegou a Peniche!

Caramba que está muito mau!!!!!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:05)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Eu não me esqueço do Gong a 19 de janeiro de 2013.


O Gong aqui não foi tão mau. Apesar dos muitos pinheiros partidos e 4 dias sem luz, em termos de barulho das rajadas de vento foi nem metade de hoje!


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:06)

Pressão nos 992.5 hPa 
16.1 graus e ja se sentem os efeitos do segundo round.. vento novamente a aumentar e muita chuva..


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:09)

Agora está a aumentar muito aqui! Chuva torrencial e vento fortíssimo... é a frente fria a chegar! Fiquei sem TV


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Dez 2017 às 23:11)

7.2 mms para já e cada vez mais vento. Se não fizer estragos, é uma belíssima maneira de adormecer.


----------



## Dematos (10 Dez 2017 às 23:11)

Acalmou! Vai caindo alguma chuva e o vento até parece que parou! Com luz!


----------



## AndréGM22 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:12)

Dois go arounds seguidos no aeroporto de Lisboa, deve estar a intensificar bem neste momento


----------



## fhff (10 Dez 2017 às 23:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O Gong aqui não foi tão mau. Apesar dos muitos pinheiros partidos e 4 dias sem luz, em termos de barulho das rajadas de vento foi nem metade de hoje!



Por aqui ainda nada bateu a tempestade de vento (ciclogénese) de 23/12/2009, que afectou o Oeste. 
Por agora a chuva acalmou um pouco. O acumulado foi razoável.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Dez 2017 às 23:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está a ser a pior tempestade da minha vida! A minha mulher e eu estamos assustados, o barulho lá fora é assustador!


Pior que o Gong? Estavas por Fátima nessa altura? 

Por Lisboa Oriental muito barulho se ouve do topo de um prédio...


----------



## manganao (10 Dez 2017 às 23:14)

diluvio agora


----------



## Candy (10 Dez 2017 às 23:14)

Acabámos de ficar sem a webcam da praia do Lagide, no Baleal!


----------



## remember (10 Dez 2017 às 23:15)

Boas, pressão nos 1000 hPa, máquina nova em funcionamento! 16,1ºC com 92% de HR, chove bem por aqui desde as 21h... de volta e meia ouve-se uma rajada mais intensa!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:15)

Este site é interessante, fui lá parar agora mesmo.
http://ocorrenciasativas.pt/


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2017 às 23:17)

Chuva agora mais intensa e ja oiço o vento.


----------



## romeupaz (10 Dez 2017 às 23:19)

Em Leiria a passagem da frente foi brutal... já vou ver os videos...


----------



## Candy (10 Dez 2017 às 23:19)

Atouguia da Baleia, concelho de Peniche, está às escuras!!!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Dez 2017 às 23:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O Gong aqui não foi tão mau. Apesar dos muitos pinheiros partidos e 4 dias sem luz, em termos de barulho das rajadas de vento foi nem metade de hoje!



Epá então estou preocupado com os potenciais estragos na região partindo do impacto do Gong que também me lembro. Algumas zonas sem luz e sem água.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Dez 2017 às 23:21)

Temperatura desce 5ºC com a passagem da frente






Acalmia total agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:23)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Pior que o Gong? Estavas por Fátima nessa altura?
> 
> Por Lisboa Oriental muito barulho se ouve do topo de um prédio...


Eu não moro bem em Fátima, moro em São Mamede num vale virado para a costa.


----------



## fhff (10 Dez 2017 às 23:23)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Dois go arounds seguidos no aeroporto de Lisboa, deve estar a intensificar bem neste momento



Os últimos 3 não conseguiram aterrar. Penso que já há alguns a divergir para Faro.


----------



## Rajujas (10 Dez 2017 às 23:24)

Rajujas disse:


> Guarda-sol nas traseiras do prédio vizinho tombado. Outros vizinhos num 3º andar tinham algo no parapeito da varanda... já está no terraço dos vizinhos do 1º andar.



Ah... O guarda-sol sumiu. Lol Espero que o tenham guardado e que não tenha desaparecido por ter dado numa de Mary Poppins.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:28)

A temperatura em 20m desceu dos 16.1 para os 12.8..


----------



## Templariu (10 Dez 2017 às 23:29)

Ana a chegar a Tomar ! Vento forte a muito forte ... Rajadas !!


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:29)

Rajadas brutais agora, parece que está a passar um comboio a alta velocidade... Diria valores a rondarem os 80 km/h.

Pressão: *998,5 hPa*
Acumulado: *12 mm*


----------



## david 6 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:29)

que temporal! grande ventania agora 


EDIT: parece que é a todos ao mesmo tempo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não moro bem em Fátima, moro em São Mamede num vale virado para a costa.



Ainda passaste pior a tempestade que os de Fátima então. 
Em Fátima já há pessoas sem luz..


----------



## fhff (10 Dez 2017 às 23:33)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Dois go arounds seguidos no aeroporto de Lisboa, deve estar a intensificar bem neste momento



Os últimos 3 não conseguiram aterrar. Penso que já há alguns a divergir para Faro.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:33)

Nas Caldas da Rainha mais do mesmo.. enxurrada pela praça da fruta abaixo até á rotunda da Rainha!


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (10 Dez 2017 às 23:35)

Reporto de Setúbal, próximo ao Centro Comercial Alegro. Há perto de 20 minutos, aquilo que creio ter sido um fenómeno localizado de vento fortíssimo, derrubou um grande número de árvores frente ao edifício onde moro. Janelas exteriores viradas a Oeste/Sudoeste dobraram no encaixe...


----------



## srr (10 Dez 2017 às 23:36)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Nas Caldas da Rainha mais do mesmo.. enxurrada pela praça da fruta abaixo até á rotunda da Rainha!



aqui soma 15mm apenas


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 23:37)

Frente aproxima-se de Lisboa. Corredor com precipitação fraca e vento mais forte, antes da bátega:


----------



## marcoacmaia (10 Dez 2017 às 23:37)

Agora!
O dilúvio está instalado! 

Cidade dos comboios!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2017 às 23:38)

Chove bastante neste momento e o vento sopra forte, mas nada de extraordinário, para já. 70-80 km/h, no máximo.

14,9ºC de temperatura, (ainda) estáveis.


----------



## fhff (10 Dez 2017 às 23:38)

Dilúvio brutal. Grandes cortinas de água e vento. Estamos sem luz,  na Merceana. Oxalá não haja estragos.
Agora só ouço o som. Tudo escuro na rua.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Dez 2017 às 23:40)

A frente fria está prestes a chegar á AML.. A temperatura mantem-se nos 15.5º desde á 1/2 horas para cá..


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:40)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Ainda passaste pior a tempestade que os de Fátima então.
> Em Fátima já há pessoas sem luz..


Agora bastante mais calmo! Eu até agora só tive falhas de luz e a TV perdeu o sinal 10 min durante a passagem da frente fria.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:41)

StormRic disse:


> Frente aproxima-se de Lisboa. Corredor com precipitação fraca e vento mais forte, antes da bátega:



a bátega por aqui passou muito rápido.. nem 5m.. mas foi emocionante


----------



## AMFC (10 Dez 2017 às 23:42)

Muita chuva e bastante vento, mas segundo me recordo nada parecido com o Gong, aí foi um vento assustador e por muitas horas, principalmente quando virou para NW. Vamos ver o que aí vem, que esta Ana traz muita e preciosa chuva não há duvida, estragos serão bem desnecessários.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2017 às 23:44)

StormRic disse:


> *67,6 Km/h* em Parede, vento médio.



Vai ser difícil dormir...
Rajadas fortíssimas neste momento.


----------



## MarcioRR (10 Dez 2017 às 23:44)

Isto vai conrinuar ate que horas?


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:45)

A frente está a minutos da minha zona, vamos ver qual é o impacto.


----------



## fhff (10 Dez 2017 às 23:45)

Já voltou a luz. Chuva e vento abrandaram. Foi rápido...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:47)

Assustador gerou rajada de *140 km/h* na praia Grande,Sintra.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 23:47)

Mais meia hora e venha ela. Vai ser uma_ boa rapidinha.  _


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 23:48)

*138 Km/h* na Praia Grande  (será fiável esta estação):


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:49)

Temperatura praticamente estável nos *14ºC* desde as 15h, hoje praticamente não houve amplitude térmica. Daqui a minutos, com a frente fria, aposto que vai para os 9ºC 

Ventania louca contínua.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:50)

WOW vendaval incrivel!!!!


----------



## srr (10 Dez 2017 às 23:50)

Chegou aqui.....Bem Chovida....Ja me deve ter estragado uns quantos vasos de cacto.
Paciência....ela faz falta.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:51)

StormRic disse:


> *138 Km/h* na Praia Grande  (será fiável esta estação):


Notável!

Pressão caiu *30 hPa* em 24 horas em quase todas as estações!

A luz já começa a tremer.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2017 às 23:51)

Meu Deus! Que ventania é esta? 
Que raiva não ter como medir...


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2017 às 23:51)

Lisboa agora mesmo no corredor de vento antes da frente:


----------



## Teya (10 Dez 2017 às 23:51)

A chegar e temperatura nos 15.6ºC e 999hPa. Chuva puxada a vento forte e rajadas impressionantes.


----------



## Candy (10 Dez 2017 às 23:51)

Tenho a net super lenta!
@StormRic  que se espera do pós-frontal?


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:52)

Preparem as maquinas!


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 23:52)

A luz deu sinal 4 vezes


----------



## Crissie (10 Dez 2017 às 23:53)

A Ana está furiosa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2017 às 23:53)

Chegou... Assustador...


----------



## carlosgodinhof (10 Dez 2017 às 23:53)

Cruz de pau começa a soprar cada vez mais forte! Chove com alguma intensidade


----------



## romeupaz (10 Dez 2017 às 23:55)




----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2017 às 23:56)

Agora sim! Vento muito forte e temperatura a descer rapidamente! 13,9ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2017 às 23:57)

Frente a passar! Que medo!!! 
Rajadas impressionantes!! Vocês não estão a perceber!


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 23:57)

Pessoal de Lisboa, quando aí chegar avisem. Dá tempo de fazer os cálculos e timming para ver o espectáculo em primeira fila.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:58)

Aqui depois de passar a frente o vento acalmou bastante mas continua a chuva forte!


----------



## J.R (11 Dez 2017 às 00:00)

Brutal o vento agora em Loures.
Foi rápido mas intenso.

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00ED através de Tapatalk


----------



## Iuri (11 Dez 2017 às 00:00)

E eis que à passagem daquela linha tudo abanou. Já vi pior aqui, mas esta foi fortíssima.
Durou 5-10min. Agora parou de chover e nao há vento...
Ficaram as inundações na estrada.


----------



## JAlves (11 Dez 2017 às 00:01)

Por Odivelas não percebi se já passou ou não, mas foi valente e a luz na rua foi abaixo.

Agora acalmou...


----------



## Rajujas (11 Dez 2017 às 00:01)

DILUVIO!! Chegou!!!


----------



## windchill (11 Dez 2017 às 00:01)

Aqui pela Amora/Cruz de Pau a força do vento é assinalável...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:01)

Bem que dilúvio autêntico a que assisti!

Durou apenas 2-3 minutos mas pareciam aquelas imagens de um furacão, chuva completamente na horizontal, bandas de rajadas a levar tudo atrás, a estrada tornou-se num rio em apenas 1 minuto! Tanto lixo que foi levado nesta enxurrada.

Agora acalmia total, quase não chove e vento mais moderado (e mudou de direção notavelmente, vem de NW agora porque já o ouço bem no meu quarto).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Dez 2017 às 00:02)

Fiz direto no Meteo Trás os Montes... Passagem por Carcavelos...
Que cagaço...


----------



## Aspvl (11 Dez 2017 às 00:02)

Está a começar!


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:03)

a briga que foi para fechar o taipal da janela


----------



## fhff (11 Dez 2017 às 00:03)

Por aqui também acalmou, mas ainda chove.


----------



## carlosgodinhof (11 Dez 2017 às 00:03)

windchill disse:


> Aqui pela Amora/Cruz de Pau a força do vento é assinalável...


Sim está forte! Já se ouve coisas a Cair dos beirais

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:03)

Chegou a Ana!


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Dez 2017 às 00:04)

E pronto, acalmou.
Os vidros ficaram todos embaciados.


----------



## Squirrel (11 Dez 2017 às 00:05)

Aqui surgiram de repente as rajadas. A chuva tem-se ouvido regular, mas assobios e uivos só agora...


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:05)

DILUVIO COM VENTANIA BRUTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! chegou a frente bonita


----------



## Teya (11 Dez 2017 às 00:05)

Bem, já vi pior mas não deixou de ser impressionante a força do vento e a quantidade de chuva que caiu em 2 minutos que até os alarmes dos carros dispararam aqui na rua. Temperatura a descer a pique.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:05)

Tive de certeza rajadas de 100 km/h aqui na minha rua.
Nem parecia chuva, simplesmente fumo pelo ar, impressionante.


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2017 às 00:06)

CHEGOU


----------



## AndréGM22 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:06)

5 minutos verdadeiramente incriveis, diria que soube a pouco, mas ainda bem, senão tinha dado molho...

Por aqui sem ser a rua cheia de folhas não me parece que esteja alguma fora do sítio. Se tivesse chovido aqui o tempo todo que choveu no Norte de certeza que com estes 5 minutos de chuva e 4/5 rajadas fortissimas a coisa tinha corrido mal


----------



## meko60 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:08)

Pressão 999,8hPa e a tendencia para baixar mantem-se.A temperatura também a baixar,sigo com 13,2ºC


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Dez 2017 às 00:11)

Temperatura caiu de 15.9 para 13 e continua a cair. Acabou de cair mais uma árvore em Carnide..


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:12)

Falando dos registos da Praia Grande, Sintra.
Quando estava a consultar o site da estação vi velocidade de vento de *117 km/h *e rajada máxima *140 km/h.*
@StormRic a estação é fiável, pode é ter acontecido algum fenómeno por lá.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2017 às 00:12)

Candy disse:


> Tenho a net super lenta!
> @StormRic  que se espera do pós-frontal?



O vento roda para W , enfraquece mas volta a aumentar e vem mais chuva fraca ou moderada por mais umas poucas horas. Só depois o vento fica de NW.


----------



## Rajujas (11 Dez 2017 às 00:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem que dilúvio autêntico a que assisti!
> 
> Durou apenas 2-3 minutos mas pareciam aquelas imagens de um furacão, chuva completamente na horizontal, bandas de rajadas a levar tudo atrás, a estrada tornou-se num rio em apenas 1 minuto! Tanto lixo que foi levado nesta enxurrada.
> 
> Agora acalmia total, quase não chove e vento mais moderado (e mudou de direção notavelmente, vem de NW agora porque já o ouço bem no meu quarto).



Faço tuas palavras minhas! 

A única coisa a acrescentar é que aqui o vento foi tanto que abriu a porta do prédio em frente!


----------



## meko60 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:13)

Temp = 12,6ºC a arrefecer rápido


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Dez 2017 às 00:13)

Muitas ocorrências em toda a Grande Lisboa:


----------



## rozzo (11 Dez 2017 às 00:14)

Na verdade, a cidade de Lisboa foi muito poupada pela frente.

Houve uma "quebra" na frente mesmo nesta zona, não sei se por interação da Serra de Sintra, ou mera coincidência.
Mas é notável esse efeito na imagem radar. 

Em modo "agoirento"... aí está o escudo lisboeta:








Resumindo, pelos arredores, linha de Cascais, Sintra, foi poderoso, margem sul também parece potente, e assim seguirá o seu caminho a frente.

Aqui pela zona da Amadora, choveu bastante forte com vento forte uns minutos, mas nada mesmo excepcional.
Ainda pensei que era apenas por estar numa zona urbana abrigada, mas agora vendo os relatos próximos e a assinatura no radar, claramente a cidade de Lisboa foi poupadíssima!


----------



## AJJ (11 Dez 2017 às 00:15)

Estaba a dormir ouvi um estrondo enorme fui ver o que se passava o telhado de uma casa a frente em obras foi pelos ares e outro prédio que tinha um daqueles telhados transparentes em vidro ou folha de zinco transparente foi tambem pelos ares.

Nem consigo ir a varanda tal é a ventania


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:15)

isto é muito bom nós gostamos, mas felizmente a parte mais bonita foi só 5/10min, se isto durasse mais tempo ia dar bastantes problemas, uma chuvada incrível com rajadas fortíssimas, agora acalmou o vento continua algum a chuva diminuiu de intensidade


----------



## Aspvl (11 Dez 2017 às 00:15)

Pela Baixa de Lisboa, uns 30s de chuva forte, vento aumentou logo a seguir com rajadas mais fortes, mas nada de extraordinário. De facto, notou-se um certo «romper» na linha de instabilidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2017 às 00:16)

Um pouco aquém das expectativas. Houve algumas rajadas consideravelmente fortes e cerca de 30 segundos de chuva muito forte mas nada muito severo. Parece que a frente se partiu em 2 em Lisboa.


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2017 às 00:18)

Acabou, tudo muito mais calmo agora.


----------



## meko60 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:18)

Já passou?.............foi fraquinha aqui em Almada.


----------



## windchill (11 Dez 2017 às 00:20)

Por aqui passou com bastante intensidade...


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:24)

agora já nem chove  e vento bem mais fraco


----------



## meko60 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:27)

Bem vou para vale de lençóis, a Ana desiludiu-me.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Dez 2017 às 00:29)

Acho que disseram tudo acerca da passagem da frente relâmpago.
Emocionante, rapidinha, soube a pouco. Mas se fosse mais longa, ia fazer mossa da grande.. 
A verdade é que por uns segundos parecia estar a entrar na parede do olho de um furacão. O ar relativamente ameno "ajudou" a compor o cenário. Logo a seguir acalmia quase total.
Houve estragos no terminal de contentores (Bobadela).


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:30)

Por Alfeizerão após uma acalmia volta a chuva com bastante intensidade.. mas o vento já é claramente bem menos intenso.. 
No início do evento tava a levar com a chuva nas janelas viradas a sudoeste, e agora bate nas janelas viradas a oeste..
Temperatura nos 13 °C e 998 hPa

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rajujas (11 Dez 2017 às 00:32)

Chuva fraca, acalmia do vento. Ouve-se ao longe o som de uma moto-serra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tive de certeza rajadas de 100 km/h aqui na minha rua.
> Nem parecia chuva, simplesmente fumo pelo ar, impressionante.



Exatamente o mesmo por aqui!

Pressão mínima de *997,5 hPa *

Como o evento ocorreu praticamente às 00h, os acumulados ficaram divididos entre 2 dias, pelo que ainda estou à espera de atualização das estações.
Temperatura desceu dos 15ºC para os 11ºC.


----------



## rozzo (11 Dez 2017 às 00:39)

Rajujas disse:


> Chuva fraca, acalmia do vento. Ouve-se ao longe o som de uma moto-serra.






Desculpa, não resisti! eheheh 

Falando mais sério, alguém a cortar árvores em perigo de cair presumo?


----------



## Rajujas (11 Dez 2017 às 00:42)

rozzo disse:


> Desculpa, não resisti! eheheh
> 
> Falando mais sério, alguém a cortar árvores em perigo de cair presumo?





Adoro!!!! 

Sim, provavelmente. Tentei espreitar pela varanda, mas nada vi.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:42)

Uma pessoa fica vidrada no vento, quem nem liga aos acumulados. 

*11,5 mm* ontem
*1 mm* hoje


----------



## manganao (11 Dez 2017 às 00:43)

muita chuva agora outra vez


----------



## Teya (11 Dez 2017 às 00:43)

Aparentemente também houve queda de árvores em Odivelas, não sei precisar onde exactamente.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Dez 2017 às 00:46)

Agora que a parte mais interessante do evento já passou, tudo pra cama dormir! 





Vamos ver como corre o pós-frontal.


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:47)

temperatura em queda rápida, *11.9ºC*, depois da calmaria volta a chover mas o vento mais fraco que antes


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:48)

Entretanto,  mais 3 ocorrências dos bombeiros de Alcabideche


Queda de árvore - Abuxarda
Queda de árvore- Alvide
Queda de árvore- Manique
Vá lá se não vou para a serra de Sintra, ter uma área tão grande é tramado.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2017 às 00:51)

rozzo disse:


> Na verdade, a cidade de Lisboa foi muito poupada pela frente.
> 
> Houve uma "quebra" na frente mesmo nesta zona, não sei se por interação da Serra de Sintra, ou mera coincidência.
> Mas é notável esse efeito na imagem radar.
> ...



Teve, até, direito a uma aberta isenta de precipitação logo a seguir, antes do recomeço da chuva, agora mais fraca:


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2017 às 01:31)

chove bem  algum vento a levantar-se de novo


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2017 às 01:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Agora que a parte mais interessante do evento já passou, tudo pra cama dormir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meanwhile, amanhã à tarde no site do IPMA para ver o diário:


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2017 às 01:39)

rajadas mais fortes de novo, rajada de *50km/h* agora mesmo, claro abaixo do que foi há pouco, mas teve bastante calmo e agora voltou a aumentar bem a intensidade


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2017 às 01:44)

rozzo disse:


> Houve uma "quebra" na frente mesmo nesta zona, não sei se por interação da Serra de Sintra, ou mera coincidência.



Observando a sequência de imagens de radar, identifica-se, em localização, essa quebra com uma zona sem precipitação, situada antes da frente, quando esta ainda se encontrava sobre o oceano. Curiosamente a quebra, no momento da chegada à costa de Sintra também se localiza relativamente perto da estação da Praia Grande (a quebra entrou por Santa Cruz), onde se registou a intensidade máxima de vento de 140 Km/h. Por outro lado, esta frente apresentava várias destas "quebras" ao longo do seu desenvolvimento, sobre o oceano, pelo que não creio que se possa atribuir o fenómeno a uma interacção com o terreno. Já o fenómeno da rajada na Praia Grande pode ser produzido pela interacção com a serra. Poderá ser interessante investigar a distribuição espacial dos danos locais na zona da Praia Grande: 140 Km/h deixam com certeza uma marca.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2017 às 01:45)

Muito potente durou 5minutos e apanhei um susto do diabo quando vejo a cobertura toda do terraço a passar em frente da janela e aterrar em cima de 2 carros.. Rajada máxima so deu 74km/h  e acumulou 7,4mm desde as 00h


----------



## RickStorm (11 Dez 2017 às 01:46)

Por aqui faltou a luz em toda a zona por uma hora mais ou menos... Algo raro de acontecer, tal não foi a bomba que deve ter caído. Há registos?


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2017 às 01:54)

A frente progride sem quebras para sul, varre todo o Alentejo e vai chegar ao Algarve.

Continua a chover no pós-frontal pela região oeste.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2017 às 01:58)

RickStorm disse:


> Por aqui faltou a luz em toda a zona por uma hora mais ou menos... Algo raro de acontecer, tal não foi a bomba que deve ter caído. Há registos?




Trovoada? Por volta de que horas? O IPMA só mostra DEA registadas no norte.


----------



## Teya (11 Dez 2017 às 02:00)

Por aqui continua a chuva que se manteve desde a frente, o vento parou por completo, a temperatura está nos 12.2ºC e a pressão nos 999hPa.


----------



## RickStorm (11 Dez 2017 às 02:01)

StormRic disse:


> Trovoada? Por volta de que horas? O IPMA só mostra DEA registadas no norte.



Por volta das 23:50...


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2017 às 02:03)

despeço me com boa chuva  e vento forte (claro menos do que na altura da frente bonita, mas ainda assim forte) depois da calmaria de antes e a temperatura desde que chegou esta chuva a descer rapidamente *10.9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2017 às 02:28)

A análise de superfície das 00:00 mostra o que já se podia suspeitar nas imagens de radar: dupla frente fria, sendo a primeira mais concentradamente activa.







Interessante o núcleo depressionário satélite de "Ana", a formar-se a NW da Galiza.


----------



## criz0r (11 Dez 2017 às 03:06)

Boas,

Apesar de nada de grave ter acontecido, acabei por sofrer bem com a chegada da "Ana" pelas 24h.
Estava em casa de um familiar que mora mesmo à minha frente e vejo uma chapa de metal do tamanho de uma porta, a cair literalmente em cima do meu quintal.
A chapa, foi empurrada pelo vento contra a marquise da minha vizinha de cima e acabou por lhe partir o vidro ou seja, a chuva forte entrou-lhe pela casa dentro e fiquei com o quintal cheio de vidros por todo o lado. Os bombeiros, vieram tomar conta da ocorrência e repararam que os cabos da NOS aqui do prédio, acabaram também por ceder ficando suspensos no meio do corredor entre os dois edifícios. 
Enfim, ninguém se magoou e isso é o mais importante mas apesar da minha Estação ter registado apenas rajada máxima de *66km/h,* o vento que provocou isto no topo do prédio quase de certeza que a olho rondou os 100/110km/h. Foram apenas 5 minutos de Temporal à moda antiga, não quero imaginar se fosse 1h.

O acumulado, está a ir perfeitamente de acordo com as previsões de alguns dos modelos com *26,7mm* actuais. Destaque para o "tombo" da temperatura agora com 11,5ºC.


----------



## AJJ (11 Dez 2017 às 07:02)

Não dormi nada, durante a noite ouvi 3 estrondos e vidros a partir.


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Dez 2017 às 07:15)

Bom dia.. acordei ás 06:30 com um aguaceiro fortíssimo e uma ventania dos diabos!! Assim que parou de chuver vi um relâmpago enorme e um trovão bem audível!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (11 Dez 2017 às 07:34)

Amadora-Venteira:

Ao acordar pelas 05h00, fui ao terraço ver como estavam as coisas:
a reter: temperatura pelas 05h10 de 9,2ºC com vento fraco e rajadas de vez quando deviam rondar os 40 km/h(o telemovel não é fiável para medir,mas é o que há por enquanto).

O relvado que tenho no telhado não virou nem voou, o que significa que foi bera mas suportável este evento.

Agora já no Jamor, tenho 11ºC e vento com fartura,algumas árvores caídas pelo caminho,muitas ficaram sem folhas,muito lixo no chão. Noite de Inverno portanto,nada por aí além nem em chuva nem em vento,cheguei a ir para escola a pé com tempo pior que este(já lá vão uns anos valentes  ),e que falta fazia(menos o vento, algo que pelos vistos e devido a estes tempos de seca que tivemos o pessoal facilitou um pouco na minha opinião).


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2017 às 08:30)

Bom dia.
Este evento ainda rendeu 30.5mm, que caíram muito rapidamente, e foram mais ou menos bem divididos entre ontem e hoje.
Vento muito forte enquanto durou, o que, combinado com a chuva forte, foi um belíssimo white noise para adormecer... 
Por agora, céu  pouco nublado, ainda algum vento e alguma sensação de frio, com os 10.7ºC  que se vão sentindo.


----------



## srr (11 Dez 2017 às 08:34)

Boas,

Por aqui - Abrantes

Houve 1 min de tempo agressivo as 23h58 , mas "normal", sem estragos.

Precipitação do evento 50mm o que foi bom, finalmente áh cursos de agua a correr.


----------



## AJJ (11 Dez 2017 às 08:41)

Acabei de dar uma volta de reconhecimento, paragens destruidas. Lojas com vidros partidos arvores e sinais caidos alguns em cima de carros.

Ha paragens de autocarro que ate os ferros da estrututa soltaram se e estão pendurados.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (11 Dez 2017 às 09:04)

Bom dia, sim foi finalmente um belo evento, entre as 00h e as 00:20h foi um autêntico temporal muito vento sempre forte e muita chuva, o rain rate chegou aos 147.6mm/h, fui á janela parecia um furacão, total deste evento vai em 28,6mm, ainda é preciso muito e muito.


----------



## RStorm (11 Dez 2017 às 09:04)

Olá bom dia a todos, sou novo por aqui e sou fanático por tempestades. Desde Agosto de 2016 que acompanho este fórum e graças a ele ganhei ainda mais entusiasmo pela meteorologia, sendo que me decidi tornar membro e compartilhar todos os meus registos que obter com os vossos


----------



## Brites (11 Dez 2017 às 09:09)

Rapazes e Raparigas só tenho a dizer que as 6h30 cai um balde água lá dos céus...ou foi o canhão da Nazaré que se mudou para Pombal...credoooo


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 09:10)

Pouco antes da meia-noite foi o pico forte do vento, e da chuva, depois disso foi um período de acalmia.
Fui á rua já passava um pouco da meia-noite e ainda vi alguns clarões dos relampagos. 
A luz aguentou-se sempre sem nunca falhar sequer.
Durante a mdrugada ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, até que o dia acordou com o sol tímido e com o céu pouco nublado.~
Não registo danos aqui na minha área envolvente, apenas ramos soltos de oliveiras, que estavam espalhados pelos terrenos dos vizinhos, e vieram para a estrada.
O acumulado creio que não devia ter ultrapassado os 25mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2017 às 09:12)

RickStorm disse:


> Por volta das 23:50...


Não houve trovoada associada à frente mas sim vários estragos em linhas de distribuição de electricidade devido ao vento muito forte que causaram flashes em alguns locais devido a curto-circuitos. Provavelmente foi isso.


----------



## RStorm (11 Dez 2017 às 09:13)

Bom dia, após uma madrugada chuvosa e muito ventosa, sigo com céu nublado e algumas abertas com aguaceiros a aproximarem-se de noroeste.
Sigo com *13,5ºC *e 66% de HR.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 09:28)

RStorm disse:


> Olá bom dia a todos, sou novo por aqui e sou fanático por tempestades. Desde Agosto de 2016 que acompanho este fórum e graças a ele ganhei ainda mais entusiasmo pela meteorologia, sendo que me decidi tornar membro e compartilhar todos os meus registos que obter com os vossos


Bem vindo !
Também adoro tempestades e  sobretudo a neve !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (11 Dez 2017 às 09:40)

joselamego disse:


> Bem vindo !
> Também adoro tempestades e  sobretudo a neve !
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Obrigado
Gosto da neve, mas prefiro mais as tempestades relacionadas com trovoadas fortes e células convectivas, que é coisa rara de acontecer aqui na minha zona


----------



## WMeteo (11 Dez 2017 às 09:43)

Bom dia,

Ontem cerca das 23h30 faltou a luz, situação que se prolongou até meio da madrugada, o que impossibilitou que pudesse colocar aqui informações acerca da evolução da situação. Minutos após a luz ter faltado, registo do aumento do vento e da chuva, que durante alguns minutos e de forma contínua foram bastante fortes, correspondendo então à passagem da tal linha de instabilidade. Posteriormente a situação acalmou. 

Registos de precipitação acumulada (10 de Dezembro)

Estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade): *22,1 mm*. 

Estação da rede SNIRH localizada em Sobral da Abelheira (Mafra): *15,2 mm*. 
________________________________

No que se refere ao dia de hoje, o mesmo segue agora com céu parcialmente nublado, algum sol e vento fraco. 

Precipitação acumulada, até ao momento, na estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade): *9,91 mm*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 10:13)

Bom dia a todos. Espero que não tenham tido muitos estragos. Para além de ter ficado tudo sujo em volta de casa não tive nada. Agora continuam os aguaceiros fortes e frequentes e tempo frio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 10:13)

As cheias causadas pela chuva forte desta madrugada, arrastaram as cinzas e ramos das árvores queimadas dos incêndios de outubro no rio Alva.

Na praia fluvial de Avô, concelho de Oliveira do Hospital, são bem visíveis os estragos causados por esta situação que já era esperada.

A ribeira de Pomares que desagua no Alva em Avô também arrastou detritos dos fogos.

O rio Alva é um afluente do Mondego.
www.centrotv.pt

Fotos: Ana Campos Lencastre

Por aqui a chuva que caiu apenas deu parar as valas que drenam as águas das estradas, levarem alguma água, mas já estão secas novamente, agora para os ribeiros "acordarem" ainda tem de chover muito mais, pois os terrenos, ainda estão aguentam muito mais água.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2017 às 10:16)

Boas. Agora mais calmo, mas com alguns aguaceiros dispersos e um arco iris duplo esta manhã. Alguns ramos de árvore ainda nos passeios. Na faculdade chegaram a voar cadeiras e mesas da esplanada várias dezenas de metros, e as barracas que deixaram montadas lá fora foram aniquiladas 
Prevenção, prevenção!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2017 às 10:20)

StormRic disse:


> Observando a sequência de imagens de radar, identifica-se, em localização, essa quebra com uma zona sem precipitação, situada antes da frente, quando esta ainda se encontrava sobre o oceano. Curiosamente a quebra, no momento da chegada à costa de Sintra também se localiza relativamente perto da estação da Praia Grande (a quebra entrou por Santa Cruz), onde se registou a intensidade máxima de vento de 140 Km/h. Por outro lado, esta frente apresentava várias destas "quebras" ao longo do seu desenvolvimento, sobre o oceano, pelo que não creio que se possa atribuir o fenómeno a uma interacção com o terreno. Já o fenómeno da rajada na Praia Grande pode ser produzido pela interacção com a serra. Poderá ser interessante investigar a distribuição espacial dos danos locais na zona da Praia Grande: 140 Km/h deixam com certeza uma marca.



Mandei mensagem ao beachcam.pt , proprietários da referida estação, a questionar mais pormenores, como por exemplo estragos na zona da praia Grande.
Entretanto a estação, ficou off, foi uma brutalidade a velocidade de vento foi aos *117 km/h* com duas rajadas uma de *138 km/h* e outra de *140 km/h.*


----------



## bmelo (11 Dez 2017 às 10:22)

meu Deus, que estrondo !!!!

edit: mais alguém ouviu ?

estou em Vialonga e ouvi um estrondo enorme !!!!


----------



## jamestorm (11 Dez 2017 às 10:25)

Bom dia, ficamos sem Internet por volta das 23h e depois mais uns cortes de Luz por isso dexei de reportar quando o temporal intensificou mais. Tivemos varias coisas menores deslocadas no quintal, ha uma palmeira velha partida num vizinho que caiu sobre os muros, mas mais que isso n#ao se registaram estragos de maior..


----------



## WMeteo (11 Dez 2017 às 10:29)

Aguaceiro moderado .


----------



## Portugal Storms (11 Dez 2017 às 10:36)

Bom dia, deixo aqui a animação das imagens de radares (com algumas falhas pelo meio) do dia de ontem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 10:51)

Acabou agora mesmo de cair uns aguaceiros moderados, que duraram cerca de 10 minutos.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Dez 2017 às 11:01)

Cenário, há bocado, a norte:




Vão caindo aguaceiros moderados por aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 11:14)

Trovoada agora! Continua a chover bem e frio!


----------



## Zulo (11 Dez 2017 às 11:17)

Pelo Jamor há cerca de meia hora. De vez em quando o céu desaba,juntamente com uns quantos bilioes de chineses a soprar a chuva contra os vidros..Depois acalma e fica assim,um cenário bem bonito


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 11:18)

Mais um período de aguaceiros moderados, pena é durarem pouco tempo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 11:19)

Chuva torrencial! Dilúvio!!!  Mais trovoada! Cai granizo tb!


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2017 às 11:20)

Boas!

Noite de grande vendaval e chuva passada em Aveiras de Cima (Azambuja). Hoje de manhã viajem para Leiria pela A1 a fintar os aguaceiros, só apanhei um na zona de Fátima! 

Agora já em Leiria temos aguaceiros por vezes fortes, há pouco pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão.


----------



## Leiga (11 Dez 2017 às 11:24)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Noite de grande vendaval e chuva passada em Aveiras de Cima (Azambuja). Hoje de manhã viajem para Leiria pela A1 a fintar os aguaceiros, só apanhei um na zona de Fátima!
> 
> Agora já em Leiria temos aguaceiros por vezes fortes, há pouco pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão.



Sim, tb já ouvi pelo menos um trovão...Céu a ficar bastante escuro e chuva por vezes moderada. (Localização: Santa Catarina da Serra)


----------



## WMeteo (11 Dez 2017 às 11:27)

Aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Leiga (11 Dez 2017 às 11:28)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2017 às 11:30)

Evento bom vento um pouco aquém do que esperava mas em chuva dentro do esperado... acumulados até agora do evento 26,6mm

Agora regime de aguaceiros que pouco tem trazido de chuva aqui neste regime é para esquecer aqui a sorte ainda mais a virem de NW


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 11:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva torrencial! Dilúvio!!!  Mais trovoada! Cai granizo tb!


Foi um eco amarelo-laranja que passou mesmo por cima...  Já passou mas continua a ameaçar! Mais trovoada!


----------



## WMeteo (11 Dez 2017 às 11:32)

Trovoada ao longe, mas bem audível.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 11:33)

Acabei agora mesmo de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## fhff (11 Dez 2017 às 11:36)

Muito vento no litoral sintrense e boa carga de água, agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 11:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Acabei agora mesmo de ouvir um trovão.


Pois estas células estão a ir para aí...


----------



## Rachie (11 Dez 2017 às 11:46)

Granizo em Benfica, postes das bandeiras nas torres do Colombo abanam com o vento.

Durante a noite muita chuva e vento na margem Norte, acordei às 3 e tal da manhã com o que parecia ser granizo (ou isso ou chuva tocada a vento contra a janela).


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2017 às 11:47)

Aguaceiro forte de granizo em Entrecampos com vento  forte!


----------



## Rajujas (11 Dez 2017 às 11:48)

Granizo forte em Lisboa!


----------



## ct5iul (11 Dez 2017 às 11:51)

Bom Dia 
METEO-ALMADA (CT2IUL)

Temp Max: 14.7 ºC
Temp Mini: 9.2ºC
Rajada Máxima: 100 km/h


Temp atual 13.6ºC 11:25

Pressão: 1004.63Hpa 11:25
Intensidade do Vento: 2.0 km/h 11:25
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SSE
Temperatura do vento: 12.9ºC 11:25
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.0ºC 11:25
Humidade Relativa:95% 11:25
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 2.3 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Moderado 11:25
Solar: 188 w/m2
Altitude: 30 Metros

http://www.meteo-almada.comunidades.net/









METEO-AJUDA (CT2IUL)

Temp Max: 14.7 ºC
Temp Mini: 9.2ºC
Rajada Máxima: 82 km/h


Temp atual 11.6ºC 11:25

Pressão: 1003.98Hpa 11:25
Intensidade do Vento: 16.7 km/h 11:25
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: SSW
Temperatura do vento: 8.5ºC 11:25
Ponto de Orvalho: 9.0ºC 11:25
Humidade Relativa: 80% 11:25
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 1.02 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 297.18 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Moderado 11:25
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## DRC (11 Dez 2017 às 11:51)

Forte chuvada em Belém, com rajadas também fortes.


----------



## WMeteo (11 Dez 2017 às 11:52)

Afinal a trovoada não foi assim tão longe, dado que o mapa das descargas eléctricas do IPMA, indica várias descargas no norte do concelho de Mafra, sendo que diversas ocorreram a oeste da localidade do Sobral da Abelheira. @jonas_87 já tinhas observado o mapa?
_______________________________

Por agora céu parcialmente nublado, sem chuva. 

Temperatura actual: *12,7ºC*.


----------



## RStorm (11 Dez 2017 às 11:52)

Boas, manhã fresca com sucessivos aguaceiros moderados, um deles ainda fez um trovão. 
Agora sigo com um breve periodo de sol, mas já se vê mais células a caminho vindas de noroeste. Vamos ver se ainda vejo algum granizo


----------



## rozzo (11 Dez 2017 às 11:54)

Granizada forte agora na amadora, ainda era de dimensões bastante consideráveis! 
Ainda persiste acumulado. 







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (11 Dez 2017 às 11:55)

Ficou de noite no Jamor de repente... Está forte.


----------



## RStorm (11 Dez 2017 às 11:58)

Boas, manhã fresca com sucessivos aguaceiros moderados, um deles ainda fez um trovão.

Agora sigo com um breve periodo de sol, mas já se vê mais células a caminho vindas de noroeste. Vamos ver se ainda vejo algum granizo


----------



## jamestorm (11 Dez 2017 às 11:59)

Como era de prever, a árvore Natal flutuante de São Martinho do Porto não resistiu à passagem da tempestade Ana (custou uns bons milhares de Euros!):
http://regiaodecister.pt/noticias/tempestade-destroi-arvore-de-natal-de-sao-martinho


----------



## criz0r (11 Dez 2017 às 12:01)

Bom dia,

Sucedem-se os aguaceiros fortes por aqui, este ultimo com algum granizo à mistura. 
Muito escuro a Noroeste, parece que vem lá mais qualquer coisa.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2017 às 12:14)

Bom dia!

Em resumo, na minha localização (Mira-Sintra), a passagem da frente acabou por não ser tão agressiva como esperado. Ainda assim, o vento soprou bastante forte, com rajadas que certamente se aproximaram dos 100 km/h. Pecou mais pela rapidez (poucos minutos). A chuva caiu e tem caído com bastante intensidade, agora em regime de aguaceiros. Como disse o Pedro:


rozzo disse:


> Na verdade, a cidade de Lisboa foi muito poupada pela frente.
> 
> Houve uma "quebra" na frente mesmo nesta zona, não sei se por interação da Serra de Sintra, ou mera coincidência. Mas é notável esse efeito na imagem radar.



Por agora sigo com 10,5ºC. Os aguaceiros (com granizo à mistura) já fizeram a temperatura cair aos *8,4ºC* (mínima do dia).
O Sol brilha neste momento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 12:19)

Daqui observo a escuridão, que está como eco amarelo no radar, sobre a zona da Chamusca, deve deixar mais uns bons aguaceiros pelo lezíria ribatejana.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2017 às 12:20)

Têm caído uns aguaceiros jeitosos por aqui que já acumularam mais 3mm. Not bad at all...


----------



## Thomar (11 Dez 2017 às 12:22)

Aqui choveu moderado a forte durante 10 minutos, agora chove fraco e ainda ouvi 2 trovões! 
Vento moderado com rajadas. Temperatura desceu 1,5ºC com este aguaceiro, agora +11ºC


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2017 às 12:26)

aguaceiro curto com alguma chuva e rajadas, o pós frontal não quer nada comigo


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 12:30)

*Símbolo do Reguengo do Fètal não resistiu à Ana e caiu por terra*
*



*
Árvore fora plantada há cerca de 100 anos.

A palmeira de grande porte que era um símbolo oficioso da aldeia de Reguengo do Fètal (Batalha), não resistiu aos ventos fortes da tempestade Ana e caiu esta madrugada por volta da um hora da manhã, provocando estragos no telhado de uma habitação.

O presidente da autarquia, Paulo Batista dos Santos, que esteve no local, refere que esta foi uma das mais de duas dezenas de ocorrências, resolvidas pela Protecção Civil. “Havendo apenas a lamentar alguns prejuízos materiais com a queda da histórica palmeira, no Largo da Fonte, no Reguengo do Fètal.”

https://www.jornaldeleiria.pt/notic...do-fetal-nao-resistiu-ana-e-caiu-por-ter-7793


----------



## Candy (11 Dez 2017 às 12:31)

Boas,

Segundo o IPMA, a rajada máxima registada no Cabo Carvoeiro foi de 112,5 km/h.
No centro de Peniche o vento aquando da passagem da frente foi medonho! Deve ter atingido intensidade superior ao registado na EMA. As ruas do centro fazem como que corredor de aceleração! O largo em frente a minha casa parecia fazer remoinho e as ruas laterais pareciam rios de vento e chuva quase horizontal.  Durou menos de 5 minutos. Provavelmente uns 2 minutos! E o que aqui vi, ontem à noite, se demorasse mais tempo a passar teria, com toda a ccerteza, feito grandes estragos. Felizmente a linha da frente era "estreita" e passou muito rápido!
Ainda não fui à rua, mas estou curiosa em ver as ruas! 

Entretanto parece que, pelos dados do ipma, Peniche apenas foi ultrapassado pelas estações de Mougadouro com129.2 km/h e Montalegre com 180.7 km/h!


----------



## DRC (11 Dez 2017 às 12:39)

Informaram-me há pouco que caiu um raio num prédio na Póvoa de Santa Iria e que há estragos no terraço (abriu um buraco).


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 12:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Símbolo do Reguengo do Fètal não resistiu à Ana e caiu por terra*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Não sabia, esta conheço bem...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 12:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> WOW! Não sabia, esta conheço bem...



Uma palmeira que estava já em mau estado, no centro histórico de Torres Novas, ainda foi cortada a tempo, pois passei lá a semana passada e ja a tinham cortado, creio que se ela, lá estivesse não iria resistir a este vendaval, já estavam também severamente atacada pelo escaravelho.


----------



## DRC (11 Dez 2017 às 12:57)

O raio que caiu na Póvoa de Santa Iria foi registado pelo IPMA às 10h21.

Terá caído no bairro da Quinta da Piedade e danificou o terraço de um prédio e eletrodomésticos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 12:59)

Rajadas de vento moderado, deve ser para avisar que vem aí mais uns aguaceiros.


----------



## Yannick (11 Dez 2017 às 13:16)

Relampagos e granizo na Ulgueira, Cabo da Roca !


----------



## fhff (11 Dez 2017 às 13:16)

Grande bomba agora em Sintra. Sigo com 26 mm acumulados desde o início do evento,  até às 1300H. 11°C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2017 às 13:26)

Caiu há cerca de 10 minutos um belo aguaceiro, temperatura nos 10°C.

Pela freguesia notam-se alguns estragos, ramos e árvores deitadas, postes amolgados, muita matéria orgânica no chão. 

Rio Jamor segue regime de Inverno. 

De facto foi um evento de vento, não me lembro, desde que acompanho o fórum, de tantos estragos na minha zona.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2017 às 13:29)

Aguaceiros fracos por aqui e um trovão de um bom aguaceiros que passou ao lado para variar. 

14,3ºC e acumulados 16,8mm desde as 00h


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2017 às 13:36)

Bom dia

A única descarga registada entre as 10:00 e as 11:00 de hoje teve que ser mesmo em cima da Póvoa de Santa Iria, pelas 10:21:30. Ainda não sei se fez estragos mas soou como uma verdadeira bomba. Não teve qualquer eco ou ribombar, apenas um estouro único e violentíssimo, de tal modo que cheguei mesmo a pensar que algo tinha explodido:

A célula responsável até era relativamente fraca em termos de eco de precipitação:





*145,7 kA




*
Já observei e estive perto de muitas DEA, mas nada como esta. É pena que não estivesse a registar em vídeo nessa altura.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2017 às 13:41)

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte, com direito a um trovão.

Actuais 9,7ºC. A temperatura caiu aos *9,4ºC* durante a precipitação.


----------



## romeupaz (11 Dez 2017 às 13:50)

Nem reparei mas ontem....

*NOVO RECORD de rajada de vento! *

Rajada de vento máxima 96,4Km/h, domingo, 10 de dezembro 2017 às 23:04

Valor Anterior: 93,4 Km/h sábado, 27 fevereiro 2010 às 14h

na estação do meteoleiria.org


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 13:57)

Mais um aguaceiro torrencial muito forte com muito vento mas sem granizo. Com esta até fiquei sem luz, TV e Net!


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Dez 2017 às 14:03)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã, 8h30m, a caminho de Monsanto, estranhamente sem trânsito mas muitas árvores pelo chão, esteve um frio tremendo, que me causou arrependimento pela negligência da escolha de agasalho de mão. Granizo, caiu abundante lá para as 11h30m, acho eu, que não pude ater-me nesse pormenor. Dizem que vem mais frio e chuva também, mais tempestades cada uma de seu nome em sequência alfabética; Será? Com a quadra natalícia e indumentárias diversas para decidir, venham essas doutas opiniões; Que não tenho alma profética.


----------



## bmelo (11 Dez 2017 às 14:05)

bmelo disse:


> meu Deus, que estrondo !!!!
> 
> edit: mais alguém ouviu ?
> 
> estou em Vialonga e ouvi um estrondo enorme !!!!



foi precisamente esta bomba !!!!  muito provavelmente o maior que já ouvi !


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 14:08)

Levantou-se agora mesmo um vendaval, que não fica muito atrás da intensidade de ontem á noite.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (11 Dez 2017 às 14:09)

Belo aguaceiro agora, 1,6mm, misturado com algum granizo.


----------



## bmelo (11 Dez 2017 às 14:12)

StormRic disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> A única descarga registada entre as 10:00 e as 11:00 de hoje teve que ser mesmo em cima da Póvoa de Santa Iria, pelas 10:21:30. Ainda não sei se fez estragos mas soou como uma verdadeira bomba. Não teve qualquer eco ou ribombar, apenas um estouro único e violentíssimo, de tal modo que cheguei mesmo a pensar que algo tinha explodido:
> 
> ...




nem sabe o sustO que apanhei com essa bomba !!!  estava na cadeira, no pc, até saltei


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Dez 2017 às 14:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> WOW! Não sabia, esta conheço bem...



Também eu, era indistinguível da estrada que sobe a serra.. 



romeupaz disse:


> Nem reparei mas ontem....
> 
> *NOVO RECORD de rajada de vento! *
> 
> ...



Em termos de intensidade foi mesmo pior que o Gong. Não percebo o impacto em termos de eletricidade, água e comunicações de 2013. Vento médio, duração, mais pinheiros para cair?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Dez 2017 às 14:16)

Célula há instantes com formação de mammatus.


----------



## WMeteo (11 Dez 2017 às 14:20)

Vento moderado acompanhado por novo aguaceiro.

Temperatura actual: *12,3ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (11 Dez 2017 às 14:29)

Mais um aguaceiro agora moderado, *19,2mm* desde a meia noite. Temperatura nos 12,6ºC.


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2017 às 15:21)

aguaceiro com ventania doida!!!

rajada *60km/h*


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2017 às 15:30)

já faz sol  temperatura caiu até aos *10ºC*


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2017 às 15:40)

Boas!

Prosseguem os aguaceiros em Leiria entremeados com abertas. 

Está frio, 9ºC nas estações da cidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 15:43)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Prosseguem os aguaceiros em Leiria entremeados com abertas.
> 
> Está frio, 9ºC nas estações da cidade.


Sim aqui começou agora mais um aguaceiro torrencial. A temp desce logo a pique!


----------



## Candy (11 Dez 2017 às 15:43)

Rajadas de vento muito fortes, agora, em Peniche!!! 

Começa a cair pingo grosso! Céu a ficar negro!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Dez 2017 às 15:44)

Tarde desagradável por aqui também, temperatura baixa e vento moderado com rajadas fortes pontualmente. Vão passando alguns aguaceiros de curta duração.


----------



## marcoguarda (11 Dez 2017 às 15:59)

Olá malta! Já fiz a minha apresentação na outra secção do fórum.

Sempre que puder, vou dando uma ajuda aqui à zona centro do país, no entanto relatando apenas o que posso observar com os sentidos.

Dia marcado por curtos mas fortes aguaceiros aqui na Burinhosa. De momento decorre um. Céu escuro mesmo em cima de nós mas já se avista o azul para norte.


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2017 às 15:59)

desde o ultimo aguaceiro com vento forte mesmo com o sol a temperatura não consegue recuperar, sigo com *9.7ºC*


----------



## Candy (11 Dez 2017 às 16:14)

Marina de Peniche, ontem à noite!

Video de @Nuno_1010


----------



## Candy (11 Dez 2017 às 16:16)

marcoguarda disse:


> Olá malta! Já fiz a minha apresentação na outra secção do fórum.
> 
> Sempre que puder, vou dando uma ajuda aqui à zona centro do país, no entanto relatando apenas o que posso observar com os sentidos.
> 
> Dia marcado por curtos mas fortes aguaceiros aqui na Burinhosa. De momento decorre um. Céu escuro mesmo em cima de nós mas já se avista o azul para norte.



Bem vindo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 16:20)

Muito frio por estes lados, nomeadamente dentro de casa, hoje até tive de acender a lareira mais cedo do que o normal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2017 às 16:32)

Muitos estragos por Lisboa, na minha faculdade estão bocados de amianto no chão por todo o lado, algumas árvores caíram e muitos ramos no chão.

Diria que é um dia muito trabalhoso para a CML e para o resto do país. A Ana fez uma "limpeza geral".


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2017 às 17:04)

Totais de precipitação e extremos de ontem:






















Valores horários máximos para a Região Litoral Centro:






Vento médio horário:


----------



## RickStorm (11 Dez 2017 às 17:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não houve trovoada associada à frente mas sim vários estragos em linhas de distribuição de electricidade devido ao vento muito forte que causaram flashes em alguns locais devido a curto-circuitos. Provavelmente foi isso.



Se calhar foi isso porque pouco depois toda a zona ficou às escuras (menos as luzes de emergência)...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2017 às 18:04)

Acabei de ver um cipreste torto tipo torre de Pisa, já há pessoal da câmara com material para o cortar... São árvores muito compactas e facilmente são afetadas pelo vento.


----------



## criz0r (11 Dez 2017 às 18:26)

"Belo" presente que a Ana me deixou no quintal, finalmente ao fim da tarde lá consegui sair para ver os estragos.


----------



## AndréGM22 (11 Dez 2017 às 18:31)

Apesar do enfraquecimento da frente ao passar por Lisboa ainda deu para levar um bocado de telhado de um dos blocos da FCSH na Avenida de Berna... Em sentido inverso, aqui em alhandra ainda há plátanos que conseguiram aguentar umas quantas folhas


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2017 às 18:41)

david 6 disse:


> aguaceiro com ventania doida!!!
> 
> rajada *60km/h*



logo depois fui a Coruche e a estrada principal estava cortada em um pequeno troço, agora já sei o porquê:


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2017 às 19:29)

Eu não tenho estação, mas o que eu vi hoje de manhã supera tudo o que eu já tinha visto antes. TUDO. Isto foi BEM acima dos 100 km/h, arrisco mesmo dizer 130-140 km/h. As imagens abaixo falam por si, sobretudo a do renault megane.

Não sei que tipo de fenómeno aconteceu, mas sei dizer que só certas áreas é que foram violentamente assoladas. Existem "espaços" onde nada saiu do sítio sequer, como (apenas para comparação, obviamente sei que não foi nada disto) se tratasse daqueles tornados com os pequenos vórtices em torno do grande, que são capazes de destruir uma casa e deixar a que está ao lado inteira. Fotos registadas em Sta Marta. A zona de Corroios, mesmo adjacente, mal teve danos. Vale Milhaços a mesma coisa. Outras zonas entre estas a história já não foi a mesma. Parece que andou a saltar de zona em zona. Vários wet downburst's?

Moro numa zona ao pé de um campo aberto que tem árvores de grande e pequeno porte. Nem umas nem outras foram afectadas, mesmo as que têm no máximo 50 centímetros de largura de tronco, nem isso. Uns metros acima, a história é esta (abaixo). Aliás até pelas fotos do jardim vocês percebem isso mesmo. Árvores tão grandes tão afectadas e árvores tão frágeis nem sequer entortaram. Poderá o factor chave aqui ser a flexibilidade? Tudo bem, vi ecopontos fora do sítio que andaram a passear e a bater nos carros, mas o que é que é necessário para se "espetar" com tanta força contra a mala de um carro para a rachar em vários sítios?.............

Estou neste fórum para aprender e gosto de perceber o porquê das coisas, agora fiquei intrigado com tudo isto.


----------



## criz0r (11 Dez 2017 às 19:58)

@Lightning em tudo idêntico ao que aconteceu aqui no meu prédio e na rua. Esse rasto de destruição, por acaso deste conta se foi rectilíneo ?


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2017 às 20:19)

alguns mammutus hoje


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2017 às 20:21)

Não têm absolutamente nada a ver   daí a minha intriga.

Noutras zonas de Corroios chegaram-me relatos de casas SEM telhado. Mais relatos de danos também no miratejo e feijó. Assinalei meticulosamente no mapa a localização dos estragos que observei hoje. No restante caminho (não assinalado), absolutamente nada fora do sítio nem destruído.


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2017 às 20:32)

Chegou-me um vídeo (lembrei-me agora) feito na altura da passagem da frente, precisamente numa das zonas que assinalei, mas a chuva é tanta que não deixa perceber nada. Tudo "aparentemente normal" para um vídeo de um forte temporal... Não é perceptível qualquer rotação no vento, é sempre no mesmo sentido...


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Dez 2017 às 20:40)

Nestes 2 dias a Ana deixou por aqui um total de 22.0 mm de precipitação .
Temperatura actual de 6.7°C


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2017 às 21:41)

Boas

Vai com grande atraso só agora consegui publicar, por volta das 11:50 / 12:00 gerou-se vento violento por aqui.
Consultei agora a estação de referência e também registou esse fenómeno, e qual é o meu espanto que registou velocidade de vento de *61 km/h* e rajada máxima de *93 km/h*.

Podem consultar a estação aqui.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAA12






Infelizmente foi na altura que me preparava para ir para o trabalho, estava com pressa ,não deu para filmar o vendaval na rua.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 21:45)

Mais umas quantas células do pós-frontal a entrar entre Aveiro e Lisboa...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2017 às 22:09)

Bem se vocês vissem a Av. 5 de Outubro em Lisboa... parece que tinha passado um furacão.







Acumulado ontem: *16,5 mm*
Acumulado hoje: *19,8 mm
*
Mínima: *7,5ºC*
Máxima: *14ºC*


----------



## microcris (11 Dez 2017 às 22:11)

Esta brincadeira da Ana deu-me bem que fazer:


----------



## Nuno_1010 (11 Dez 2017 às 22:20)




----------



## Teya (11 Dez 2017 às 22:35)

Boa noite, excelentes registos mas infelizmente com muitos danos materiais. @Lightning uma folha de zinco como a que fotografou, com as rajadas que estavam pode ser o suficiente para ter causado danos nos carros parqueados.
Hoje arrefeceu bastante comparando com os últimos dias, sigo com 9.2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2017 às 22:46)

Amanhã de manhã cedo vou subir à Peninha.
Caso se justifique depois partilho registos de possíveis estragos, por lá, árvores caídas por exemplo.


----------



## meteocaldas (11 Dez 2017 às 22:57)

E aqui vai o resumo do comparativo de ontem às 23:40 com a precipitação acumulada no dia, e com os registos de vento àquela hora.
Na meteocaldas, a precipitação não foi excessiva e a rajada máxima foi de 77Km/h, às 23:20. Contudo,  o valor real deve ter sido superior, porque por grande azar, a estação esteve off alguns minutos, precisamente na hora em que o vendaval fez voar uns vasos pesadíssimos 
Na consulta que fiz pelas estações do comparativo, a rajada máxima foi a que está aqui registada em Tarouca (V da Serra) com 117 Km/h!









http:///www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## meteocaldas (11 Dez 2017 às 23:20)

E já agora... o acumulado de hoje, (23:13) para servir de comparativo com o dia de ontem :-)









Somando ontem e hoje, vê-se que desta vez a água chegou onde teimava em não chegar.

http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php   (comparativo)
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp   (versão PC, Tablet ou  Telemóvel)


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Dez 2017 às 23:51)

Boas!
A noite segue fresca, com *8,9ºC* e vento nulo. 
Acho que o facto de ter partido dois guarda-chuvas resume o dia de hoje. 
Foi um bom evento. Infelizmente não tenho dados relativos à precipitação acumulada.


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2017 às 00:31)

minima: *6.0ºC *(*-5.7ºC*) atingida já às 22h e tal
maxima: *12.6ºC *(*-5.4ºC*)
acumulado do evento: *30.9mm*
actual: *6.6ºC*


----------



## Candy (12 Dez 2017 às 03:27)

Boas,

Tive uma reunião às 21h30 e por isso não vi, mas pouco depois de começar a reunião começámos a ouvir um barulho tremendo e percebemos pelos vidro da janelas que estava a cair um aguaceiro monumental de granizo! Durou uns bons minutos e foi muito forte! Não tive hipótese de me levantar para ir ver com oestava, mas pelo barulhos não eram pedrinhas pequenas! A essa hora sentiu-se uma enorme queda da temperatura e os vidros ficaram brancos de repente!


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Dez 2017 às 06:10)

Bom dia
Temperatura actual  e mínima até ao momento de 1.1°C


----------



## André Filipe Bom (12 Dez 2017 às 09:34)

Bom dia, de regresso ás geadas, minima de 0,4ºC, agora estão 6,5ºC e céu limpo, bem vamos ter mais um mês seco por estas bandas.


----------



## RStorm (12 Dez 2017 às 10:31)

Bom dia, regressámos ao tempo frio e seco, sigo neste momento com céu limpo e *14,2ºC. *


----------



## RStorm (12 Dez 2017 às 10:47)

StormRic disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> A única descarga registada entre as 10:00 e as 11:00 de hoje teve que ser mesmo em cima da Póvoa de Santa Iria, pelas 10:21:30. Ainda não sei se fez estragos mas soou como uma verdadeira bomba. Não teve qualquer eco ou ribombar, apenas um estouro único e violentíssimo, de tal modo que cheguei mesmo a pensar que algo tinha explodido:
> 
> ...


Provavelmente foi essa a descarga que ouvi aqui no Montijo, mas fiquei na dúvida se realmente era um trovão pois na altura o céu estava limpo, só passado alguns minutos é que reparei que se aproximava uma célula vinda dessa zona.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2017 às 10:55)

Bom dia!
Fiquei surpreso com a mínima de hoje, *6,3ºC*.
Agora estão *11,7ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Dez 2017 às 12:04)

Bom dia mínima de -0.2 por agora 12.9


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2017 às 12:26)

minima de *0.8ºC*
sigo com *12.3ºC*


----------



## criz0r (12 Dez 2017 às 12:29)

Boas,

A mínima, acabou por estar dentro do que foi previsto pelos modelos e chegou aos *7,3ºC*.
O dia segue solarengo e sem grande relevância meteorológica.
Condições actuais:

Temp: 14,8ºC
Humidade: 60%
Vento: 7,2km/h Leste
Pressão 1020hPa


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2017 às 12:47)

Bom dia,

Hoje, mínima de *6,1ºC* e actuais 12,9ºC, em subida. O céu encontra-se muito nublado, por Cumulus e Stratus Fractus.

*Ontem* a temperatura oscilou entre os *8,4ºC* e os *13,4ºC* (às 00:00).


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2017 às 14:59)

Por aqui apesar de o dia ter acordado bem gelado, estavam 4ºC ás 7:40, a geada era bem visivel em alguns vales mais encaixados.
A tarde agora segue amena.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2017 às 15:07)

Boa tarde a todos. Esta manhã esteve fria, geou um pouco mas com muito sol. Agora o tempo fechou com nuvens escuras. Até parece que vai chover mas no radar não está nada...


----------



## RStorm (12 Dez 2017 às 15:18)

Boas, a tarde segue amena e solarenga com algumas nuvens no quadrante norte, mal o sol se ponha e deixa-se de poder andar na rua com o frio


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2017 às 21:06)

microcris disse:


> Esta brincadeira da Ana deu-me bem que fazer:



Não consigo ver as imagens, nem aparecem links.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2017 às 21:09)

Boa noite, talvez a única destruição benéfica que a Ana provocou, finalmente veio abaixo o crime paisagístico do Cabo da Roca! 






https://sintranoticias.pt/2017/12/12/ruiu-estrutura-metalica-45-metros-do-radar-no-cabo-da-roca/


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2017 às 21:21)

minima: *0.8ºC *(*-5.2ºC*)
maxima: *14.3ºC *(+1.7ºC)
actual: *8.3ºC*


----------



## Teya (12 Dez 2017 às 22:36)

Olá, mínima de hoje ficou-se nos 6.3ºC e uma máxima fraquinha de 14.1ºC. 
Agora 8.0ºC e uma boa noite a todos.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2017 às 23:10)

StormRic disse:


> Boa noite, talvez a única destruição benéfica que a Ana provocou, finalmente veio abaixo o crime paisagístico do Cabo da Roca!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Completamente de acordo, grande Ana.
Parece que a estação do Cabo da Roca la registou rajada máxima de 144 km/h. O Ipma não validou o valor de Montalegre, sendo assim, vitória nacional para a Roca.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2017 às 23:49)

Boa noite!

Vai arrefecendo em Leiria! As estações da zona indicam valores de 4/5ºC.


----------



## microcris (12 Dez 2017 às 23:56)

StormRic disse:


> Não consigo ver as imagens, nem aparecem links.


Já estou a tratar disso 

Queria editar o post anterior mas não aparece a opção.

Ficam aqui as fotos:


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2017 às 03:13)

*Dia 11* também partilhou com o dia 10 registos muito significativos, dado que as frentes frias à meia-noite iam a meio do território:

Maior acumulado diário de precipitação, de todo o território, para Elvas:





Para a Região Litoral Centro, Coruche:





Rajada máxima na RLC para Pegões (destaque também para Cabo Raso, em ajuda do máximo no Cabo da Roca e do registo na Praia Grande):





Rajada máxima para todo o território em Guarda (destaques para Penhas Douradas, Fóia e Faro). É pena a perda de Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão) onde deve também ter atingido desta ordem:


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Dez 2017 às 06:19)

Bom dia
Temperatura mínima de 3.2°C  por volta das 02:00h.
Agora o termómetro já marca 6.6°C


----------



## André Filipe Bom (13 Dez 2017 às 09:17)

Bom dia, minima de 1,2ºC, por agora estão 4,2ºC e céu com alguma nebulosidade, como é possivel a estação do IPMA  de Coruche ter registado 98km/h, se aqui no Couço foi só de 64km/h e tenho uma davis a 2m acima do telhado e no bairro da areia foi de 50km/h.


----------



## RStorm (13 Dez 2017 às 09:41)

Bom dia, sigo com céu pouco nublado e *11,1ºC*


----------



## marcoguarda (13 Dez 2017 às 09:43)

Bom dia!

Na Burinhosa, céu nublado e morrinha, tudo molhado lá fora. 10º.


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2017 às 09:53)

Bom dia!

Aqui em Leiria começou a chuviscar há cerca de 1h e assim se mantém com temperaturas na casa dos 10/11ºC nas estações da redondezas.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2017 às 10:17)

céu a ficar nublado por aqui, metade W nublado, metade leste céu limpo

minima foi *2.2ºC*
sigo com *9.2ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2017 às 10:19)

Bom dia a todos! Está a chuviscar!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2017 às 11:12)

Boas!
Mínima de *8,9ºC* por aqui.
Deve ter chovido porque vi um arco-íris enquanto estava na aula de condução. 
Neste momento, o céu está parcialmente nublado. Sabe bem este calorzinho ao sol.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2017 às 12:20)

Bom dia,

Hoje, mínima de *6,2ºC*. A nebulosidade impediu uma queda maior.
De momento sigo com 13,8ºC e céu encoberto. Ambiente calmo.

Ontem a temperatura oscilou entre os *6,1ºC* e os *14ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2017 às 12:23)

Chuva fraca na serra, perfeitamente visível de Alcabideche.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2017 às 12:30)

Continua a chuva fraca sempre certinha. Está tudo bem molhado... esta chuvinha o dia todo rega bem!


----------



## criz0r (13 Dez 2017 às 12:51)

Boas,

Mínima de *7,2ºC*. Manhã algo solarenga, mas já vislumbro muita nebulosidade média/baixa a Oeste.
A ver o que este evento nos deixa por aqui.
Situação actual:

Temp: 15,5ºC
Humidade: 70%
Vento: 7,2km/h SW
Pressão: 1028hPa


----------



## RStorm (13 Dez 2017 às 12:59)

Boas, após uma manhã de sol o céu ficou muito nublado e a ameaçar chuva, que venha ela


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Dez 2017 às 13:03)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui já chove, pouco mas chove.
Estão neste momento 13,6ºC
Vamos vendo e andando


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2017 às 13:20)

Mínima de 4,6ºC

Agora céu a aumentar de nebulosidade e temperatura de 14,8ºC

 Não vai chover aqui, amanha pode ser que caia alguma coisa(nem 1mm) e sexta mais um pouco (1,2mm)


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2017 às 13:36)

Boa tarde!
E eis que o céu fechou completamente e começou a chuviscar. Está abafado.


----------



## lm1960 (13 Dez 2017 às 13:44)

Boas,

Aqui chuvisca ligeiro.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2017 às 14:33)

está a começar a chuviscar aqui


----------



## criz0r (13 Dez 2017 às 14:45)

Começa a chuviscar também por aqui. Apesar de insignificante já conseguiu molhar o chão.
14,5ºC actuais.

@miguel  tens a certeza absoluta que não vai chover em Setúbal hoje?


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2017 às 15:43)

chuviscos nem para molhar o chão serviu

sigo com 14.4ºC e céu encoberto


----------



## jamestorm (13 Dez 2017 às 16:20)

J]a choveu nas Caldas da Rainha, algumas oscilações de temperatura entre o abafado e o frio, 15'C neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2017 às 16:44)

Boa tarde

Céu triste e cinzento, liso de altostratus e estratos com chuviscos intermitentes e fracos, chão humedecido sem acumulação. Vento fraco, os avióes aterram na pista NNESSW, as eólicas dirigem-se preferencialmente para SE. Neblinas nos montes.

*13,2ºC *na única estação a funcionar nas redondezas; *15,0ºC* de máxima e *8,0ºC* de mínima.

HR tem variado entre *75% e 84%*; 82% presentes.

Os chuviscos nem aparecem no radar nesta altura, mas continuam.

off-topic: a história da "Ana" aqui: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/tempestade-ana.html


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2017 às 17:03)

criz0r disse:


> @miguel  tens a certeza absoluta que não vai chover em Setúbal hoje?



Certezas absolutas nunca se tem, mesmo quando nada está previsto pode sempre chuviscar, mas até agora nada e se já não foi agora sim tenho a certeza que hoje nem uma gota cai do céu..amanha talvez caia lol 

Máxima 15,5ºC

Agora 15,0ºC e vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2017 às 18:05)

minima: *2.2ºC *(+1.4ºC)
maxima: *16.1ºC *(+1.8ºC)
actual: *12.4ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2017 às 19:36)

Hoje o dia foi marcado pela nebulosidade, e pela morrinha que começou ao meio da manhã, e ainda segue pela noite dentro.
Muito frio também, não consegui aquecer as mãos em todo o dia.


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2017 às 21:36)

Tempo ameno, não há vento, e o céu está uma completa porcaria para o pessoal da astronomia / astrofotografia esta noite...    já me estragaram os planos...

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/severewe...825.1377757209114043/2133417900214633/?type=3


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2017 às 21:58)

*13,3ºC*
Vento nulo.

Amanhã regressa a chuva fraca, espero *1 mm* se tanto.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2017 às 22:41)

Nem chuvisco nem nada... A noite segue amena com 14,4℃ e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2017 às 23:08)

Boa noite,

Por aqui o dia foi marcado por céu encoberto e precipitação fraca mas constante, do tipo "morrinha".

A temperatura oscilou entre os *6,2ºC* e os *14,0ºC*, muito semelhante a ontem.

De momento sigo com 12,1ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Dez 2017 às 23:19)

Boa noite

Sigo com *10,7ºC* e chuviscos. 

*0,8mm*


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Dez 2017 às 07:03)

Bom dia
Temperatura actual de 14.3°
Chuvisca..


----------



## Crissie (14 Dez 2017 às 08:15)

Bom dia .. Por aqui acordei com nevoeiro , chuvisca de momento e sigo com 14,5*.


----------



## Geopower (14 Dez 2017 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Manhã de chuvisco. 14.4°C. Céu encoberto.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (14 Dez 2017 às 09:26)

Bom dia, por aqui também chuvisca e estão 13,4ºC, já acumulou 0,4mm.


----------



## bmelo (14 Dez 2017 às 10:51)

Ainda os efeitos da Ana aqui onde vivo...


----------



## criz0r (14 Dez 2017 às 11:50)

Bom dia,

Tem chovido fraco desde o início de manhã, o acumulado segue nos *0,6mm*.
A mínima ficou-se pelos *13,9ºC* e agora estão 16,1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2017 às 12:11)

elah chuviscos bem intensos por aqui, já se ouve as goteiras


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2017 às 12:54)

Por aqui o dia levantou-se com nevoeiro, que logo se dissipou, dando lugar a aguaceiros fracos.
Hoje ás 7:30, estavam 9ºC, enquanto que ontem á mesma hora estavam 4ºC, nota-se bem que hoje está uma temperatura mais agradável.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2017 às 14:38)

Mínima brutalmente mais alta 14,0ºC foram só mais 10ºC que ontem

 Hoje já chuviscou e acumulou 0,2mm nem espero muito mais que isto até ao final do dia...

Agora estão 17,6ºC e vento nulo com muita palha no céu


----------



## srr (14 Dez 2017 às 15:49)

Atingido  1 mm com os tais chuvisco.


----------



## marcoguarda (14 Dez 2017 às 16:34)

É esperada alguma instabilidade de jeito aqui para a zona centro?

O dia tem sido de chuviscos e chuva miudinha sem grande interesse mas avisto para os lados do mar céu mais escuro!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2017 às 16:37)

A tarde segue com muita nebulosidade, e parece que a morrinha está com vontade de cair e talvez ficar pela noite dentro.
Para as pessoas que pensam que já choveu, ora esta tarde andei  a plantar algumas árvores e posso dizer que o que tem chovido, não repassou mais do que 40 cm, ainda tive de deitar água na cova, para afundar mais um pouco.
A minha pilha de composto ainda está também seca do meio para baixo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2017 às 16:39)

Boa tarde. Agora começou a chover um pouco mais forte...


----------



## srr (14 Dez 2017 às 16:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A tarde segue com muita nebulosidade, e parece que a morrinha está com vontade de cair e talvez ficar pela noite dentro.
> Para as pessoas que pensam que já choveu, ora esta tarde andei  a plantar algumas árvores e posso dizer que o que tem chovido, não repassou mais do que 40 cm, ainda tive de deitar água na cova, para afundar mais um pouco.
> A minha pilha de composto ainda está também seca do meio para baixo.



Idem Idem ,  por Abrantes


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2017 às 16:55)

Sequinho por aqui, não acumulou mais nada desde a madrugada... acumulados hoje* 0,2mm* 

Máxima de *17,9ºC*

Agora nuvens a enfeitar o céu e *16,6ºC*


----------



## belem (14 Dez 2017 às 17:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A tarde segue com muita nebulosidade, e parece que a morrinha está com vontade de cair e talvez ficar pela noite dentro.
> Para as pessoas que pensam que já choveu, ora esta tarde andei  a plantar algumas árvores e posso dizer que o que tem chovido, não repassou mais do que 40 cm, ainda tive de deitar água na cova, para afundar mais um pouco.
> A minha pilha de composto ainda está também seca do meio para baixo.



Fizestes bem, dizem alguns entendidos, que mesmo que esteja a chover, tem-se que se deitar água na cova, onde se planta uma árvore.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2017 às 18:24)

belem disse:


> Fizestes bem, dizem alguns entendidos, que mesmo que esteja a chover, tem-se que se deitar água na cova, onde se planta uma árvore.


Neste caso foram dois baldes de água, por cada cova, um no fundo, e outro no fim da árvore já plantada.
E as restantes árvores, só conto plantar para o próximo mes, pois tenho de esperar que chova mais um pouco, até porque não gosto de plantar árvores com a terra seca no interior da cova, e visto que as restantes covas será para a retroescavadora abrir.


----------



## criz0r (14 Dez 2017 às 19:15)

Está novamente a chuviscar por aqui. O vento sopra fraco de Oeste.
Actuais 15,6ºC, 93% de humidade e pressão de 1021hPa.


----------



## lm1960 (14 Dez 2017 às 19:16)

Boas,

Por aqui está um dia "adegueiro", sentados numa adega a assar qq coisa e beber uns copos.

Chuva míudinha...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2017 às 19:45)

Boas,

Morrinha por Cascais.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2017 às 20:00)

Boa noite,

À semelhança de ontem, o ambiente apresenta-se muito húmido. Nevoeiro e "morrinha".

Actuais 14,4ºC. Hoje a temperatura oscilou entre os *12,4ºC* e os *16,8ºC*.


----------



## Geopower (14 Dez 2017 às 20:27)

Fim de tarde e  inicio de noite com chuviscos. Temperatura: 15,9ºC. Vento fraco. 1022hPa


----------



## André Filipe Bom (14 Dez 2017 às 21:47)

Boa noite, dia caracterizado por alguma chuva fraca/chuvisco que no total acumulou 1mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2017 às 21:57)

Chuvisco forte por aqui.

De notar que o Rio Jamor segue com um caudal bem robusto para o início de Inverno, água límpida o que é de surpreender tendo em conta o meio suburbano por onde passa.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2017 às 22:02)

Por aqui já rendeu 4,3 mm, nada mau.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2017 às 23:13)

Chuva forte agora! Até se ouve cair no telhado!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2017 às 23:26)

Chove bem, a subir para os *5,5 mm.


*
Em bela hora instalaram uma estação com excelente leitura de precipitação a escassos metros de casa. 
*https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASCAIS24#history*

A máxima foi aos *16,6ºC.*


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2017 às 23:54)

Boas!

Hoje hoje andei fora de Leiria e por onde andei apanhei quase sempre períodos de chuva fraca. De manhã desloquei-me em Lagares da Beira (Oliveira do Hospital) e à tarde a Pombal, apanhei chuva, praticamente todo em percurso de ida e volta.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2017 às 00:02)

O dia fechou com 6,1 mm.
Muito bom, só esperava 1 mm.


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2017 às 00:04)

Aqui ontem não passei dos 0,2mm

Agora estão 15,9ºC a ver se dá mais de 0,2mm o dia de hoje que nesta terra ja duvido de tudo, parece que tem um maldito escudo nem o chuvisco pega


----------



## jamestorm (15 Dez 2017 às 00:15)

Grande carga de água agora em São Martinho do Porto!!   A noite estava a ser humida e bastante amena.


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2017 às 00:36)

chove bem por aqui, não esperava tanto


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2017 às 00:49)

entretanto o dia de ontem:

máxima: *16.7ºC *(+0.6ºC)
minima: *11.0ºC *(*+8.8ºC*)
acumulado: *2.3mm*

actual: *14.1ºC* e já acalmou mais, de volta à chuva fraca


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2017 às 02:04)

Madrugada semi-tropical com 14,4ºC actuais, absolutamente estáveis.

Nevoeiro e "morrinha".


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2017 às 02:25)

Acumulado de *6,3 mm*; not bad.

Esta chuva miúda é o melhor para manter os solos bem húmidos.


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Dez 2017 às 06:34)

Bom dia
14.9°C
Chuva fraca


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Dez 2017 às 09:17)

Bom dia, surpreendentemente esta madrugada até choveu bem, acumulou 7,4mm, não esperava isto, agora ainda persiste os chuviscos e estão 14,9ºC, amanhã o cenário já é bem diferente, com as nossas amigas geadas.


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2017 às 09:40)

Bom dia,

A morrinha nocturna acabou por deixar *1,3mm*. O Céu apresenta-se muito nublado mas não chove por agora.
Mínima de *15,4ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Dez 2017 às 10:37)

Bom dia. Já vou com 2mms acumulados com a morrinha e chuviscos noturnos.


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2017 às 10:44)

Bom dia!

Dia cinzento de céu encoberto em Leiria, a precipitação em forma de chuva fraca/chuvisco ao longo da noite e manhã acumulou até ao momento nas estações da cidade valores na casa dos 3/5mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2017 às 11:08)

Boas,

Hoje mais *4,3 mm*.
_____

Ora bem falando na tempestade Ana, tinha aqui dito que ia passar pela Paninha e ia depois publicar por cá os possíveis estragos, a verdade é que acabei por não passar por lá, não sei bem como está aquela zona.
Entretanto, hoje de manhã cedo fiz a estrada que liga Colares ao entroncamento do Cabo Roca e segue para a Malveira da Serra. Fui com atenção ver se via alguns estragos acabei por vezes árvores derrubadas.O que mais me impressionou foi um eucalipto e um pinheiro de grande porte arrancado pela raiz, estavam longe da estrada não conseguiu tirar fotos. Claro que este evento foi "fraquinho"(e ainda bem) comparado com o 17 de Outubro de  2015, é inevitável a comparação dos dois eventos nesta zona, o de 2015 foi uma razia impressionante.
Ficam as fotos então de árvores com marcas valentes da Ana, essa sacana.


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2017 às 11:09)

sigo com céu muito nublado e 4.7mm acumulado, parece vir um aguaceiro a caminho


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2017 às 11:34)

Boas
A chuva fraca e chuviscos da madrugada rendeu *2,0mm* hoje dentro do previsto

Agora céu encoberto e tempo ameno com *17,4ºC * e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2017 às 12:14)

uns chuviscos aqui


----------



## RStorm (15 Dez 2017 às 12:30)

Bom dia, céu encoberto e alguns chuviscos é o panorama atual e dos últimos dois dias e assim deverá  continuar.
Sigo com 18,1ºC e 78% de HR.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2017 às 12:48)

Durante a manhã ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, e agora o céu continua bem escuro.


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2017 às 12:49)

chegou a frente, chuvisca de forma tão intensa que até parece chuva moderada


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2017 às 13:14)

agora passou mesmo a chuva moderada  é o principio do fim da frente


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2017 às 13:45)

Mais* 3,6 mm.* Grão a grão enche a galinha o papo. 

Temperatura a baixar agora com a passagem da frente fria. *13,4ºC*


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2017 às 14:29)

Por aqui o acumulado vai subindo ainda que insignificante. *0,3mm* com a passagem de mais um período de chuva pelas 13h.
A temperatura situa-se nos 15,3ºC já com tendência para descer.


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2017 às 14:35)

A chuva apesar de fininha é bem compacta e já dura a algum tempo, o acumulado vai em *4,0mm* e a temperatura desceu para os *15,4ºC*

Chaguei finalmente aos *300mm *este Ano, valor que não me lembro de ver tão baixo!! praticamente metade do que seria normal. .


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2017 às 17:43)

O dia rendeu *4,4mm* 

Agora estão 13,4℃ assim que o céu limpe que já não falta muito vai arrefecer bem


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2017 às 17:46)

máxima: *17.1ºC *(+0.4ºC)
acumulado: *7.8mm*, bem bom não esperava tanto
minima e actual: *12.5ºC* desde que passou a frente começou se logo a notar o frio a entrar


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2017 às 17:59)

13,9ºC por aqui. O vento ainda sopra moderado, espero que acalme lá mais para a noite.
Céu a limpar.


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2017 às 21:23)

8.8ºC, ainda vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2017 às 21:43)

Este evento de precipitação fraca  foi realmente muito bom por cá, parece me que os modelos falharam um bom bocado.
Ontem: 6,1 mm
Hoje: 7,6 mm

Agora que a  chuva findou, regressa o sol e frio.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2017 às 21:51)

Já abaixo dos *8ºC*.

A partir de agora até ao Natal não deve chover.


----------



## homem do mar (15 Dez 2017 às 22:24)

Boa noite por aqui já se nota bem o arrefecimento com 5 graus a máxima foi de 15.4.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

mínima a descer bem aqui em Alenquer, estamos com 6ºc neste momento


----------



## criz0r (16 Dez 2017 às 00:27)

Vento moderado por aqui com 11,0ºC. A não ser que se torne nulo durante a madrugada, não espero nada de relevante em relação à mínima.
A máxima ontem ficou-se pelos *17,0ºC*.


----------



## RStorm (16 Dez 2017 às 09:42)

Bom dia, sigo com céu limpo e 11,2C


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2017 às 12:42)

O dia hoje acordou logo com sol, e com céu praticamente limpo.
O vento fraco, aumenta a sensação de frio, principalmente em alguns locais mais sombrios.


----------



## RStorm (16 Dez 2017 às 13:41)

Boas, manhã solarenga e fresca, agora vão aparecendo algumas nuvens altas e levantou-se um vento fraco de norte.


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2017 às 13:50)

Minima de 7,7℃

Agora céu limpo e vento nulo com temperatura de 15,0℃


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2017 às 15:50)

Mínima de *7ºC*.

Esta entrada fria já me pôs constipado, principalmente graças ao vento


----------



## nelson972 (16 Dez 2017 às 15:52)

Tarde agradável em Alvados, pnsac. 
Estas nuvens são estratocúmulos? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (16 Dez 2017 às 17:31)

Fim de tarde em Glória do Ribatejo com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Já se começa a sentir o arrefecimento nocturno. 10°C. 1027 hPa. Vento fraco. Nuvens com tons rosa:


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2017 às 17:53)

Geopower disse:


> Fim de tarde em Glória do Ribatejo com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Já se começa a sentir o arrefecimento nocturno. 10°C. 1027 hPa. Vento fraco. Nuvens com tons rosa:



Sem dúvida um por de sol, bem bonito, ainda tive para tirar fotos também, mas o telemovel, não tinha resolução para tal, até parecia que as nuvens deitavam fumo cor-de-rosa.


----------



## Torto 21 (16 Dez 2017 às 19:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima de *7ºC*.
> 
> Esta entrada fria já me pôs constipado, principalmente graças ao vento


Já somos dois, também estou constipado.
Aqui na minha terra estas constipaçoes tratam—se com mel e bagaço, eu pelo menos fico logo curado, mas bebo pouco como é obvio.


----------



## criz0r (16 Dez 2017 às 22:16)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje: 

Máx - *14,9ºC*
Mín -  *10,2ºC* 

O vento moderado impede qualquer registo mais significativo de temperatura mínima.
11,1ºC actuais.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Dez 2017 às 23:28)

Boas!
A noite segue fresca, com *9,6ºC*. A mínima vai ser interessante.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Dez 2017 às 23:53)

Estão já 3 ºC a esta hora aqui a Norte de Alenquer ...vai estar interessante amanha de manhã   geada de certeza!


----------



## david 6 (17 Dez 2017 às 02:24)

minima: *3.2ºC *(-4.8ºC)
maxima: *13.9ºC *(-3.2ºC)
actual: *3.8ºC*


----------



## RStorm (17 Dez 2017 às 08:53)

Bom dia, a manhã acorda com céu limpo e 8,5ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Dez 2017 às 08:53)

Bom dia. Mínima de 2.6°C. Nada mau.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Dez 2017 às 09:37)

Bom dia, minima de -0.7ºC e geada, por agora estão 3.6ºC e céu limpo, vai ser uma semana de natal de muito sol e geadas.


----------



## david 6 (17 Dez 2017 às 12:20)

minima de *-0.5ºC*
agora sigo com *12ºC*


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2017 às 12:27)

Mínima de *4,6ºC*

Agora mais do mesmo  de 90% deste mês seco e de sol. 
 Estão *14,2ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (17 Dez 2017 às 12:28)

por aqui mínima de -1 com geada e com algum gelo, tudo quanto era pequenas superfícies de água gelaram...incluindo o laguito dos patos tinha pouca água e congelou


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Dez 2017 às 16:11)

Boa tarde!
Algum vento durante a madrugada, pelo que a temperatura não baixou dos *7,8ºC*. Esperava mais frio. Vamos ver como corre esta madrugada que vem. 
O dia segue bastante solarengo e fresco. Sabe bem!


----------



## david 6 (17 Dez 2017 às 20:11)

minima: *-0.5ºC *(-3.7ºC)
maxima: *13.7ºC *(-0.2ºC)
actual: *5.7ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Dez 2017 às 20:40)

Boa noite .
A manhã começou gelada com uma mínima de -1.3°C
A maxima chegou aos 15.3°C
Agora estão 3.1°C


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Dez 2017 às 20:48)

Está a descer bem. Já 6.8°C a esta hora. Espero que não venha vento estragar o ritmo de descida.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2017 às 21:15)

Devia de ter caído geada, embora fraca, pois por volta das 10:30 a ponte da minha horta ainda estava perigosa, para atravessá-la.
De resto o dia foi ameno, e com céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2017 às 21:26)

Boa noite,

*Hoje*, dia de céu pouco nublado / limpo, e máxima de *10,8ºC*. A mínima vai-se fazendo... com os *5,6ºC* actuais.

*Ontem* as temperaturas oscilaram entre os *6,8ºC* e os *12,2ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (17 Dez 2017 às 21:32)

final de tarde em Coruche já bem fresco ali junto ao rio Sorraia:






actual de* 4.5ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Dez 2017 às 22:17)

E estagnou nos 6.1ºC há mais de meia hora...

Edit: afinal ainda mexe... 5.9ºC...


----------



## jamestorm (17 Dez 2017 às 22:29)

a descer bem rápido aqui em Alenquer (Alto concelho) ..1ºc neste momento.
Edit: Já tenho gelo formado em algumas gotas no pátio das traseiras.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Dez 2017 às 23:25)

Estranhamente a temperatura subiu um pouco: 2ºC neste momento


----------



## criz0r (17 Dez 2017 às 23:33)

7,8ºC por aqui com vento nulo. Oxalá o vento não venha estragar a mínima como sempre.
Máxima de *14,9ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Dez 2017 às 00:05)

Boa noite!
*7,8ºC* por aqui e o vento sopra bem fraquinho. Ansioso para ver a próxima mínima.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Dez 2017 às 00:33)

A caminho de casa já apanhei 1°C na estrada das meninas da Quinta do Conde. Por aqui, 4.9.


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2017 às 00:36)

*1.5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2017 às 02:58)

*-0.1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Dez 2017 às 03:56)

Mínima foi de *3.0ºC* à meia noite.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Dez 2017 às 06:19)

Bom dia
Actual de -1.3°C e continua a descer.
Geada forte
Nada de fotos pois ainda é noite


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2017 às 09:35)

Boas,

Minima a rondar os* 6ºC.*
Houve de certeza muita geada no Pisão, talvez ainda no decorrer da semana passe por lá.


----------



## homem do mar (18 Dez 2017 às 10:38)

Bom dia por aqui a mínima foi de -2.6 por agora 4.4


----------



## criz0r (18 Dez 2017 às 10:38)

Bom dia,

Não fosse o maldito vento decidir aparecer pelas 00h e a temperatura tinha descido bem abaixo dos 4ºC. Mínima ficou-se nos *6,4ºC*.
A manhã segue com 9,6ºC e céu limpo. O vento sopra fraco de Norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2017 às 10:51)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Não fosse o maldito vento decidir aparecer pelas 00h e a temperatura tinha descido bem abaixo dos 4ºC. Mínima ficou-se nos *6,4ºC*.
> A manhã segue com 9,6ºC e céu limpo. O vento sopra fraco de Norte.



Aquilo que falámos há uns tempos atrás.
Nas primeiras horas a EMA da praia da Rainha tem um arrefecimento nocturno brutal, pelas 22:00 já ia com formação de geada, ou pelo menos com condições para tal.
Em termos de rede nacional, muito bem classificada, e estando apenas a 200 metros da areia da praia, é impressionante!
O vento como sempre surge e quebra a inversão, é das estações com maiores quebras de inversão, vai lá vai. Podia ter registos bem baixos, o vento não quer.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2017 às 11:10)

homem do mar disse:


> Bom dia por aqui a mínima foi de -2.6 por agora 4.4



No Sábado de manhã, houve um despiste na estraga de Alvega, não sei se foi devido ao gelo na estrada.


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2017 às 11:11)

minima de *-1.6ºC*, não vi mas confirmo forte geada, ainda há alguma geada à sombra! sigo com *9ºC*, Coruche *-2.6ºC* às 7h

peço desculpa mas tenho andado mais cansado (comparado com a primeira semana de geada de dezembro) portanto vai ser complicado levantar logo aquela hora para tirar fotos


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2017 às 12:44)

Bom dia? Tarde? Whatever. 

Mínima de *4,2ºC* por aqui.

De momento sigo com 10,7ºC, em subida lenta, com céu limpo e vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2017 às 15:07)

Boas!

Dia fresco e ensoladado aqui por Leiria, de manhã quando cheguei por volta das 9h ainda havia bastante geada.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Dez 2017 às 15:38)

Boa tarde, minima de -1.6ºC e ainda eram 10:30h e ainda havia alguma geada nos telhados, agora estão 15,9ºC e c+eu limpo.


----------



## criz0r (18 Dez 2017 às 17:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aquilo que falámos há uns tempos atrás.
> Nas primeiras horas a EMA da praia da Rainha tem um arrefecimento nocturno brutal, pelas 22:00 já ia com formação de geada, ou pelo menos com condições para tal.
> Em termos de rede nacional, muito bem classificada, e estando apenas a 200 metros da areia da praia, é impressionante!
> O vento como sempre surge e quebra a inversão, é das estações com maiores quebras de inversão, vai lá vai. Podia ter registos bem baixos, o vento não quer.



Nem mais, é frustrante ver a temperatura descer a pique muito antes da meia noite e com toda a madrugada pela frente acaba por ter o efeito contrário. 
Situação também efectivamente semelhante com a Praia da Rainha, são locais com um potencial enorme para boas inversões mas quando uma simples brisa aparece...
Isto não costuma ser a terra do vento, mas quando ele decide chatear é mesmo um 'gajo' chato .


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Dez 2017 às 17:44)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui, a temperatura não desceu dos *6,2ºC*. O vento voltou a intrometer-se. 
Agora desce a um bom ritmo, *11,2ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## Teya (18 Dez 2017 às 17:46)

Boa tarde a todos,
a temperatura hoje oscilou entre os 3.2ºC e os 13.1ºC. Agora estão 10.1ºC em descida e 56% de humidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2017 às 17:57)

Os meus familiares disseram-me, que hoje o dia acordou com uma forte geada, estava tudo branquinho.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Dez 2017 às 18:21)

Hoje de manhã havia montes de geada  e gelo nos campos aqui a norte de Alenquer...agora a esta hora ja vamos nos 9ºC


----------



## dASk (18 Dez 2017 às 18:25)

Manhã com forte geada aqui na Moita também. Provavelmente a mais forte até agora deste Outono/Inverno! O sensor da minha varanda chegou aos *0º. *Por agora segue a descer bem sem vento. Vai nos *8.6º *


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Dez 2017 às 22:19)

Mínima de *1,4ºC*, voltamos ao normal do início do mês


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2017 às 23:02)

Pelas 22h as estações de Aljezur e Praia da Rainha a lideraram o ranking nacional com 0,2 graus e 0,6 graus respectivamente, é obra!!


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2017 às 00:15)

Hoje não está a descer nada de jeito, muito menos frio nesta noite...7ºC agora.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2017 às 01:20)

minima: *-1.6ºC *(-1.1ºC)
maxima: *14.5ºC *(+0.8ºC)
actual: *1.9ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (19 Dez 2017 às 09:21)

Bom dia, minima de 0.1ºC, agora estão 4.3ºC e mais sol.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2017 às 11:35)

minima alta hoje, de *1.1ºC*

sigo com *13.4ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2017 às 11:55)

mínimas estranhamente mto mais elevada do que no dia anterior, mínima ficou-se pelos 6 graus, sem geada de manhã...que diferença


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2017 às 13:12)

Boas mínima mais alta como previsto 5,6ºC contra os 3ºC de ontem...

 O dia segue bem quente com 18,5ºC e vento nulo... bom para secar bem as terras da pouca chuva que caiu até agora este mês, esperanças postas a partir do dia 26 ou quem sabe 25..


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2017 às 13:59)

Boa tarde,

Mínima mais elevada hoje, fruto do vento que não deu tréguas durante toda a madrugada: *7,2ºC*.
De momento sigo com 15,3ºC e céu limpo. Ainda sopra uma eventual brisa.

*Ontem *a máxima foi de *12,2ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Dez 2017 às 15:06)

Por Tomar e até ao momento

Máxima de 20.7 °C (14:26 UTC) / mínima de 1.3 °C (05:17 UTC)


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2017 às 16:55)

aqui a ribeira, até está boa:


----------



## criz0r (19 Dez 2017 às 19:04)

Boas,

Máxima de *17,7ºC* e mínima de *7,0ºC*. 
Dias aborrecidos estes, com Sol muito baixo e uma neblina persistente com algum smog pelo meio.
A noite segue com 13,4ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (19 Dez 2017 às 22:39)

Boa noite, a máxima foi de 19,3ºC, esteve uma bela tarde de primavera, agora estão 4,3ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2017 às 23:51)

A mínima durante a madrugada foi de 7ºC devido ao vento, pelo que a mínima absoluta do dia se faz agora: *6,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2017 às 00:18)

minima: *1.1ºC *(+2.7ºC)
maxima: *18.4ºC *(+3.9ºC) maxima de dezembro até agora
actual: *4.5ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Dez 2017 às 09:43)

Bom dia, Minima de volta aos negativos, -0.7ºC, por agora ainda estão 4.9ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (20 Dez 2017 às 10:28)

Por Tomar novamente uma negativa, -2.2 °C (07:49 UTC)


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2017 às 10:34)

minima de *-0.1ºC*
agora *7.4ºC*


----------



## RStorm (20 Dez 2017 às 11:40)

Bom dia, minima de *7,6ºC*, agora sigo com céu limpo e *10,1ºC*.


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2017 às 12:11)

Mínima 3,4ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e 15,4ºC


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2017 às 12:31)

Boas,
Hoje por Fátima , a recordar os tempos que vivi na cidade 
Temperatura atual de 13°C
Pressão a 1034 hPa 
47% HR 
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2017 às 12:51)

Hoje foi mais um dia que acordou gelado, com o gelo a permanecer nos carros, e no chão já depois das 10 da manhã.
Ao sol, até está uma temperatura bem agradável.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2017 às 12:57)

Boas!
Foi bem notável a subida da temperatura ontem. Cheguei a sentir calor. 
Rio Maior (IPMA) chegou aos *22,5ºC*. 
Hoje já está mais fresco e o dia segue bastante agradável e solarengo.


----------



## criz0r (20 Dez 2017 às 17:08)

Boa tarde,
A máxima de hoje foi atingida à momentos e de *15,2ºC*.
A mínima fixou-se apenas nos *8,7ºC*.
O dia foi semelhante aos anteriores, com muito sol e uma neblina ténue sobre a cidade que manteve sempre o ambiente algo frio.


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2017 às 17:51)

Fátima 
Temperatura atual 9°C
65% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (20 Dez 2017 às 19:20)

Adquiri a estação meteorológica que estava disponível no Aldi pelo que posso ir dando alguns dados do centro de Fátima apesar de não saber se esta é muito fiável. Neste momento sigo com 7,9 ºC e humidade de 61%.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2017 às 20:20)

dvieira disse:


> Adquiri a estação meteorológica que estava disponível no Aldi pelo que posso ir dando alguns dados do centro de Fátima apesar de não saber se esta é muito fiável. Neste momento sigo com 7,9 ºC e humidade de 61%.


Eu por acaso também tive com essa estação na mão, e ainda tive tentado em traze-la, mas depois acabei por não a trazer, apesar de á primeira vista, nem me parece má de todo.

Aproveitei esta tarde amena, e que ainda me obrigou a tirar os casacos, ficando apenas com uma camisola de algodão, para cobrir de palha, um talude com mais de 20 metros de comprimento.
Agora é só esperar que o S.Pedro mande alguma chuva.


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2017 às 20:24)

dvieira disse:


> Adquiri a estação meteorológica que estava disponível no Aldi pelo que posso ir dando alguns dados do centro de Fátima apesar de não saber se esta é muito fiável. Neste momento sigo com 7,9 ºC e humidade de 61%.


Também comprei hoje essa do Aldi !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2017 às 20:53)

A máxima hoje foi de *18,8ºC* 

Agora estão *12.0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2017 às 22:58)

Boas,

Máxima: *14,2ºC*
Minima: *6,8ºC*

Hoje de manhã registei uns 2ºC no Pisão, na zona da ponte.
Que gelo, uma tortura daquelas fazer aquela estrada de bike, quem passa lá de mota ou bicicleta sabe bem do choque térmico que falo. Curiosamente, uma meia hora depois, já na serra à cota 300 mts, já registava uns 9/10ºC, que diferença!
__

Foto desta manhã, no topo da Peninha.
Como é bom chegar a este local e estar vento nulo!!!
Certamente um dos pontos mais ventosos de Portugal.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2017 às 23:45)

minima: *-0.1ºC *(-1.2ºC)
maxima: *15.7ºC *(-2.7ºC)
actual: *2.7ºC*


----------



## criz0r (21 Dez 2017 às 01:08)

Paisagem espectacular @jonas_87 , tenho de arranjar uma folga para ir visitar a Peninha. Logo eu que sou o 'maluco' do vento e nunca lá fui acima .

Queda livre na temperatura com vento fraco  . Realmente, tenho muito para estudar em relação às inversões térmicas aqui da Cova da Piedade..


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2017 às 02:41)

*1.7ºC*, brisa a influenciar..


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2017 às 08:43)

Bom dia Fátima
Bom dia mundo ...
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 3°C
84% HR 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Dez 2017 às 09:36)

Bom dia malta, minima de -0.4ºC, hoje espera-se mais um dia de sol, grande começo de inverno sim senhor.


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2017 às 09:50)

Boas pessoal!

Mais uma manhã igual às dos últimos dias, com sol e geada! 

Das estações aqui da zona apenas a do nosso companheiro WHORTAS chegou aos valores negativos com *-0.6ºC**.*


----------



## RStorm (21 Dez 2017 às 10:39)

dvieira disse:


> Adquiri a estação meteorológica que estava disponível no Aldi pelo que posso ir dando alguns dados do centro de Fátima apesar de não saber se esta é muito fiável. Neste momento sigo com 7,9 ºC e humidade de 61%.


Essa é a estação que eu estou a usar, apesar de não funcionar a 100%, é boa para registar a máxima e a minima


----------



## RStorm (21 Dez 2017 às 10:44)

Bom dia, minima de *7,9ºC*, agora sigo com *10,1ºC* e mais um dia de sol.


----------



## homem do mar (21 Dez 2017 às 11:16)

Bom dia por aqui a mínima foi de -0.7 por agora 9.7.


----------



## criz0r (21 Dez 2017 às 11:49)

Seja bem vindo senhor Inverno! Traga-nos lá muita água e se possível muito vento para mim 
A mínima, foi mesmo a 2ª mais fria da temporada e a chegar aos *6,0ºC*. 

Temp: 10,9ºC
Humidade: 68%
Vento: 13,3km/h NE
Pressão: 1035hPa


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2017 às 11:53)

minima de *-0.4ºC*

sigo com 13.3ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2017 às 12:21)

Mínima muito mais alta hoje com *6,0ºC*

Agora estão *16,4ºC* com vento nulo, é mais um dia de Primavera


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2017 às 18:34)

Hoje foi mais um dia gélido, quando ia a sair de casa para ir trabalhar, ás 6:15 da manhã, já a geada era bem visível na rua.


----------



## criz0r (21 Dez 2017 às 18:48)

Boas,
A máxima hoje foi de *16,7ºC*.
Seguimos por aqui com 12,9ºC actuais e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2017 às 23:30)

minima: *-0.4ºC *(-0.3ºC)
maxima: *16.9ºC *(+1.2ºC)
actual: *3.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2017 às 00:09)

Boas,

Ontem mínima de 6,1graus e máxima de 15,0 graus.
T.actual: 8,8 graus

Esta madrugada está mais humida fruto da ausência praticamente total do vento.
Cheira me que a geada no Pisão vai ser valente, amanhã passo por lá,vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2017 às 00:12)

criz0r disse:


> Seja bem vindo senhor Inverno! Traga-nos lá muita água e se possível muito vento para mim
> A mínima, foi mesmo a 2ª mais fria da temporada e a chegar aos *6,0ºC*.
> 
> Temp: 10,9ºC
> ...



Eu cá não quero vento nenhum desde Junho até agora que tenho rajada mensal 80 km/h 90km/h. Não houve único mês que falhasse. Posso dizer que foi um ano ventoso.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2017 às 00:30)

Boas!
Temperatura extraordinariamente alta por aqui, *12,2ºC*. 
O vento vai soprando fraco de Este.


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2017 às 02:33)

*2.0ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (22 Dez 2017 às 09:42)

Bom mais uma negativa, -0.8ºC, por agora estão 3.9ºC e céu limpo, ontem a máxima chegou aos 19.1ºC, de noite e manhã é inverno á ytarde é primavera isto realmente.


----------



## homem do mar (22 Dez 2017 às 10:52)

Bom dia por aqui a mínima foi de -1.1 por agora 6.7


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2017 às 11:15)

Registei -0,4 graus no Pisão, a mínima terá sido na casa dos -1 graus.
Aquele sitio não dá hipótese.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2017 às 11:28)

Minima 4,1℃

Agora outro dia de Primavera já estão 17,5℃

Ontem a máxima foi de 19℃


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2017 às 14:54)

Dia muito quente aqui já estão 20℃ com vento nulo, melhor que alguns dias de Primavera


----------



## André Filipe Bom (22 Dez 2017 às 15:46)

Boa tarde, sigo com 17.5ºC e céu limpo, a ver se vêm alguma chuvinha para alegrar.


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2017 às 19:24)

minima: *-0.2ºC *(+0.2ºC)
maxima: *16.9ºC *(+0.0ºC)
actual: *11.2ºC*

dia praticamente igual


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2017 às 19:26)

Mínima de *4,1ºC*
Máxima de *20,0ºC*

Não fosse a mínima e mais parecia um dia de Abril.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Dez 2017 às 19:27)

Viva à primavera , maxima de 19.1 graus .


----------



## jamestorm (22 Dez 2017 às 20:19)

máxima bem alta 19ºC, mas também mínima de apenas 1ºC, sem geada...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2017 às 21:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Registei -0,4 graus no Pisão, a mínima terá sido na casa dos -1 graus.
> Aquele sitio não dá hipótese.



Aqui está o referido registo, a hora está mal, eram umas 8:30.
A geada era muito localizada, estranho, mas assim foi, talvez tenha surgido algum vento no vale durante a madrugada, não vejo outra hiptese.
Ficam  então duas fotos.
Estava um frio brutal, como qualquer vale a humidade é tremenda, o simples respirar quase que fabricava uma névoa a esvoaçar,  impressionante.
Optei por fazer todo o vale até as traseiras do mercado de Cascais.
Assim que saí do Pisão, para outro sector do vale da ribeira das vinhas a 1 km talvez, a temperatura subiu logo para os 4ºC, ou seja aquele sector dos -0,4ºC não dá mesmo hipótese.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Dez 2017 às 22:05)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui está nevoeiro... está menos frio.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Dez 2017 às 23:38)

Em Alenquer bem menos frio e fui ao terraço e estava tudo pingado..estou na duvida se foi chuva ou condensação ..já ha nebulosidade  também


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2017 às 23:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite a todos. Por aqui está nevoeiro... está menos frio.


Estive tua terra de quarta para quinta...de manhã tinha meu carro com gelo! Estava imenso frio em Fátima !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (23 Dez 2017 às 00:07)

Neste momento pelo Jamor, tenho 11º (mas sinto bastante frio,não parece estar tão elevada a temperatura!) e a humidade é tanta que parece que choveu.

Está pelos 89% hoje. Aguardando o regresso da chuva.


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2017 às 03:55)

por aqui está um nevoeiro dos diabos e sigo com *2.7ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Dez 2017 às 07:51)

Bom dia
Nevoeiro e 6.7℃


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Dez 2017 às 08:39)

Bem está um frio , apesar de a temperatura estar mais elevada do que estou estou a sentir também está nevoeiro , dá sensação que já esteve a chover .

Venha de lá essa chuva .


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Dez 2017 às 09:41)

Bom dia, Minima um pouco mais alta hoje, 1.5ºC, mas esteve um belo nevoeiro que conseguiu acumular 0,2mm, agora estão 3,7ºC e o sol está de volta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2017 às 10:02)

joselamego disse:


> Estive tua terra de quarta para quinta...de manhã tinha meu carro com gelo! Estava imenso frio em Fátima !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


E a minha terra não é bem Fátima, é entre esta e a Batalha no vale que tem as pedreiras... aqui faz uma boa inversão térmica, fica tudo cheio de gelo.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Dez 2017 às 10:10)

Bom dia, nevoeiro cerrado por aqui...9'c mas sensação térmica inferior


----------



## Geopower (23 Dez 2017 às 10:18)

Bom dia. Manhã de nevoeiro que começa a dissipar. 8.5°C.


----------



## belem (23 Dez 2017 às 10:28)

Amanheceu tudo molhado por aqui (aliás desde ontem à noite, que se via bastante água no chão).


----------



## criz0r (23 Dez 2017 às 13:05)

Boas,

Nevoeiro cerrado até cerca das 11h e mínima fixada nos *7,4ºC*.
O dia entretanto já segue solarengo, com alguma neblina nas zonas abrigadas.
Condições actuais:

Temp: 11,1ºC
Humidade: 85%
Vento: 9,7km/h NE
Pressão 1030hPa


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2017 às 14:36)

Boa tarde

Ontem até parecia que tinha chovido aqui na Póvoa, zona alta, tal era a quantidade de água depositada pelo orvalho, escorria e até fazia pequenas poças à noite.

De 16 até hoje, a mínima das mínimas foi de *4,9ºC *no *dia 21 *e a máxima das máximas *14,6ºC* no *dia 19*.
A amplitude da variação do ponto de orvalho tem vindo a aumentar notavelmente, mas mantendo-se a amplitude térmica diurna.


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2017 às 15:58)

Boas

Mínima de *4,8ºC*

A máxima foi bem mais baixa que nos últimos dias ainda assim chegou aos *16,9ºC*

Nem as humidades aqui são como em outros anos em que rendia pelo menos 0,2mm, este ano é tão mau que nem isso acontece aqui. 

Estão 16,1ºC agora com vento nulo


----------



## RStorm (23 Dez 2017 às 18:28)

Boa Tarde
Máxima - *12,9ºC *
Mínima - *8,2ºC *
O dia começou frio e com nevoeiro cerrado que se dissipou a meio da manhã e deu lugar a uma tarde solarenga e agradável. Agora sigo com *12,1ºC *e 72% de HR.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2017 às 19:02)

Hoje o dia acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, que permaneceu até ao meio da manhã.


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2017 às 19:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E a minha terra não é bem Fátima, é entre esta e a Batalha no vale que tem as pedreiras... aqui faz uma boa inversão térmica, fica tudo cheio de gelo.


Mas na quinta de manhã tinha meu carro cheio gelo...fiquei no hotel santa mafalda...quanto cheguei ao parque esteve vidro todo com gelo ...manhã bem fria 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2017 às 20:39)

joselamego disse:


> Mas na quinta de manhã tinha meu carro cheio gelo...fiquei no hotel santa mafalda...quanto cheguei ao parque esteve vidro todo com gelo ...manhã bem fria
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Pois isso é no centro de Fátima, agora imagina aqui! Mas nós já estamos habituados...


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Dez 2017 às 22:22)

Boas
Manhã com nevoeiro.
Depois sol com máxima de 17.7℃
Agora vai arrefecendo bem.
Temperatura actual e mínima do dia de 4.6℃


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2017 às 01:28)

minima: *1.4ºC *(+1.6ºC)
maxima: *16.1ºC *(-0.8ºC)
actual: *6.4ºC*


----------



## remember (24 Dez 2017 às 02:12)

Boas, dias muito idênticos...manhãs muito frias e tardes mais amenas!
Dia de nevoeiro cerrado até meio da manhã com mínima de 4,6ºC, muita humidade por aqui também!
A máxima foi de 15,2ºC, actual de 9,4ºC


----------



## RStorm (24 Dez 2017 às 08:17)

Bom dia, mínima de *8,5ºC*. 
O dia começa com períodos de muita nebulosidade, sigo neste momento com 8,9ºc. 

Um bom natal para todos


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Dez 2017 às 09:43)

Bom dia, por aqui também estão muitas nuvens e estão 6,6ºC, a minima 2.3ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2017 às 10:45)

Por aqui a véspera de Natal, segue com céu nublado e sente-se algum frio.
Por volta das 8:30, ainda se viu o sol, mas foi por pouco tempo, pois depressa as nuvens o esconderam.
As favas já estão a começar a nascer, e agora estão "ansiosas" por uns aguaceiros.


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2017 às 19:37)

minima: *5.6ºC *(+4.2ºC)
maxima: *16.2ºC *(+0.1ºC)
actual: *12.3ºC* , parece vir aguaceiro a caminho :O

*Feliz Natal a Todos! *


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2017 às 20:24)

A noite aqui segue com pouco frio, a lareira está acessa hoje só a "meio-gás".
Durante a tarde o sol ainda marcou presença.
*
Desejo a todos um Feliz Natal...*


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2017 às 20:27)

ta a chover :O 
bela prenda natalicia


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2017 às 21:20)

david 6 disse:


> ta a chover :O
> bela prenda natalicia


Pois, já chove em Santarém...


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2017 às 21:38)

Aqui também já chegaram os aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2017 às 21:39)

Boa noite

Começou a chover fraco na A1 em Santa Iria pelas 20:30. Aguaceiros fracos ou moderados deslocam-se de SSE para NNW vindos do Alentejo e Ribatejo.

Talvez já tenha acumulado algo, 0,1 ou 0,2 mm aqui na Póvoa.

*12,1ºC* neste momento.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Dez 2017 às 23:32)

Mas que bela surpresa, acumulou 5,4mm e teve um rain rate de 66mm/h.


----------



## MSantos (25 Dez 2017 às 00:54)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Mas que bela surpresa, acumulou 5,4mm e teve um rain rate de 66mm/h.



Também choveu bem ao inicio da noite aqui ao lado em Santo Estêvão!


----------



## homem do mar (25 Dez 2017 às 01:31)

Wow a chuva aqui vei com prenda de natal surpresa que bela trovão


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2017 às 01:34)

por aqui acumulou 2.3mm ontem

actual 10.4ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2017 às 09:12)

Bom dia de Natal a todos. Aqui durante a noite também caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos. Agora não chove mas no radar vê-se alguma coisa a vir...


----------



## RStorm (25 Dez 2017 às 09:43)

Bom dia e Bom Natal 
Mínima mais alta, *11,6ºC *
Por agora sigo com céu parcialmente nublado com nuvens altas e algumas nuvens baixas a chegarem de sudoeste. Ontem à noite ainda caiu um aguaceiro fraco, agora só espero chuva lá mais para a tarde.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2017 às 10:03)

Bom dia.
Os aguaceiros de ontem ainda deu para acumular cerca de 3 mm.


----------



## Geopower (25 Dez 2017 às 10:44)

Bon dia e bom Natal! Nevoeiro cerrado em Lisboa. 11.7°C.


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2017 às 11:27)

Sacavém muito nevoeiro e 13℃, vai ser um dia de Natal de Nevoeiro e não de chuva pelo menos não até a noite uns pingos


----------



## jamestorm (25 Dez 2017 às 11:33)

Um Feliz Natal para os membros do forum!

Por aqui em Alenquer ontem por volta das 23h choveu um aguaceiro fraco, que não deve ter durado mais que 5 minutos. Depois ja madrugada formou-se um nevoeiro bastante denso. Agora está bastante nublado, 11ºC de temperatura e mta humidade. Será que ainda chove??


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2017 às 12:18)

Este dia de Natal, segue com nevoeiro, e bastante humidade.
E parece-me que pelo "andar da carruagem" a chuva já não deve demorar muito a vir.


----------



## RStorm (25 Dez 2017 às 12:27)

Boas, manhã com sol e algumas nuvens, por agora veem-se alguns cumulus a formarem-se a sul e nuvens carregadas e cinzentas a oeste, penso que seja a frente que já se está a aproximar.
Sigo com *13,1ºC *e 89% de HR.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2017 às 14:19)

Olá olá,
Feliz natal! 
Por Setúbal ontem ainda chuviscou à noite mas mal deu para molhar o chão.
Hoje, o dia segue nublado, nuvens bastante ameaçadoras mas disto não passa. Ambiente fresco com algum vento de SW.


----------



## criz0r (25 Dez 2017 às 14:25)

Boa tarde e feliz natal!.
Ontem, acabou por não cair nada aqui em Almada mas em compensação, fui fazer uma caminhada nocturna para desmoer o jantar e apanhei nevoeiro cerrado no Parque da Paz com 4,8°C:












Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2017 às 14:58)

homem do mar disse:


> Wow a chuva aqui vei com prenda de natal surpresa que bela trovão



 espectacular prenda, sem dúvida, um estouro de respeito, ainda bem que foi registada, não estava prevista trovoada tão a norte:


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2017 às 15:13)

A situação torna-se interessante, note-se que não havia qualquer previsão de trovoadas por parte do IPMA.
No entanto, ontem no sotavento algarvio foi o que se viu:






E hoje, de madrugada, inesperada trovoada na região centro:





Aqui pela Póvoa o céu já esteve assim uma hora atrás e neste momento há indícios de instabilidade dispersos:
*SSW 14:07*





*SW 14:07*





*WNW 14:09*





*ENE 14:09*




*
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2017 às 16:08)

Por aqui já chove! 

Edit: Já chove bem!


----------



## criz0r (25 Dez 2017 às 16:38)

15,7°C e vento moderado. Nada de chuva por enquanto. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2017 às 16:55)

Por aqui estão a começar a cair uns pingos, mas ainda com pouca vontade.


----------



## RStorm (25 Dez 2017 às 17:04)

Sigo neste momento com *14,2ºC*.
A tarde tem-se resumido a céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco, agora aproxima-se uma linha de nuvens escuras vindas de ONO, vamos lá ver se é desta que vai chover.


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2017 às 17:09)

Vento de SSW 15 Km/h, rajadas de 22 Km/h, no alto da Póvoa (Bairro da Salvação). Céu com nuvens de todos os níveis, escurecendo para Oeste.


----------



## Aspvl (25 Dez 2017 às 17:19)

Chove forte por São Pedro de Moel!


----------



## jamestorm (25 Dez 2017 às 17:28)

Começou a chover agora aqui...vamos ver quanto dura. Precisamos de chuva a serio, chega  de mitigar chuva!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2017 às 17:51)

Aguaceiros moderados a cair neste momento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2017 às 17:59)

Chove torrencialmente agora! Até fiquei sem TV!


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2017 às 18:04)

Chove fraco na Póvoa. Céu encoberto.


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2017 às 18:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente agora! Até fiquei sem TV!



Eco amarelo extenso associado à frente:






A frente a chegar à região de Lisboa:





Às 12h :


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2017 às 18:24)

StormRic disse:


> Eco amarelo extenso associado à frente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, passou mesmo aqui por cima... foi intenso mas curto.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Dez 2017 às 18:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente agora! Até fiquei sem TV!


E perdeste a Música no Coração ou o Sozinho em casa? Não se faz pá!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2017 às 18:25)

mr. phillip disse:


> E perdeste a Música no Coração ou o Sozinho em casa? Não se faz pá!!!


Perdi a Música no coração... mas foram só 5 min...


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2017 às 18:27)

Dia de Natal seco, agora para a noite vem lá essa chuvinha se der 5mm já me dou por contente


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Dez 2017 às 18:38)

Boas!
Bela chuvada! Frente a passar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2017 às 18:39)

Aguaceiros fortes a cair agora mesmo. 
O radar mostra um eco amarelo sobre a zona de Alcanena.


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2017 às 18:41)

ta acomeçar a chover aqui


----------



## RickStorm (25 Dez 2017 às 18:44)

Que carga começou agora aqui a chover


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Dez 2017 às 18:49)

Bem!!! Chove torrencialmente!!


----------



## jamestorm (25 Dez 2017 às 18:49)

Alenquer: a descarregar bem por aqui...


----------



## RStorm (25 Dez 2017 às 19:13)

Chove bem por aqui 

EDIT: torrencial agora


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2017 às 19:14)

chuva moderada


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Dez 2017 às 19:15)

A frente já passou. *4,7 mm*.
Fica uma foto tirada hoje na praia do Guincho.


----------



## RStorm (25 Dez 2017 às 19:16)

DILÚVIO  As ruas parecem rios


----------



## RStorm (25 Dez 2017 às 19:21)

Já acalmou, agora chove moderado


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Dez 2017 às 19:29)

Chove bem pela Quinta do Conde...
 3.5mm... Estava dificil de atualizar a Netatmo...


----------



## carlosgodinhof (25 Dez 2017 às 19:31)

Chove moderado na Marisol! Já teve período de alguma intensidade! Notou se uma subida de temperatura e humidade! Vento não se faz sentir.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (25 Dez 2017 às 19:32)

Parou de chover, a frente já passou.


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2017 às 19:32)

chove bem


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2017 às 19:32)

A chuva já parou, a noite segue agora calma, sem nada a relatar.


----------



## criz0r (25 Dez 2017 às 20:39)

A frente deixou apenas 2,3mm na Cova da Piedade. A noite segue agora calma com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (25 Dez 2017 às 21:19)

choveu bem, mas não durou mais que uma hora...que venha mais!


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Dez 2017 às 21:27)

4.4 mms... Não há mais?


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2017 às 22:05)

3,8mm foi o que deu esta porcaria de frente.. Durou meia hora


----------



## André Filipe Bom (25 Dez 2017 às 22:39)

3,6mm esta mini frente, ontem o aguaceiro choveu mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2017 às 22:45)

Boas,

*3 mm* 
O acumulado mensal por cá, afinal de contas está apenas nos *50 mm*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2017 às 22:55)

mr. phillip disse:


> 4.4 mms... Não há mais?


Vai vir o pós frontal mas é sempre uma lotaria...


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2017 às 23:22)

acumulado de *4.7mm*


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2017 às 01:43)

*1,5 mm* acumulados nesta frente. 

Máxima de dia 25: *12,1ºC*; mínima *10,8ºC*.


----------



## Zulo (26 Dez 2017 às 02:09)

Não foi nada por aí além, mas já deu para regar, toda a chuva é bem vinda não importa a quantidade.
Neste momento, Venteira com céu limpo e mínima mais baixa desde dia 23.
 9,5ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2017 às 02:10)

Boa noite!
Por aqui acumulou-se *5,3 mm*. Não é o suficiente mas sempre rega alguma. Cada milímetro conta! Que não nos esqueçamos disso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2017 às 13:42)

Boa tarde a todos! Por cá voltaram os chuviscos. O vento também está a aumentar.


----------



## criz0r (26 Dez 2017 às 15:07)

Boas, 
Mínima de *8,9ºC* e acumulado de *0,3mm* devido ao nevoeiro e consequente humidade nocturna sempre acima dos 90%.
O dia segue com céu encoberto e vento moderado que nos últimos minutos se intensificou bastante. 15,4ºC actuais.


----------



## RStorm (26 Dez 2017 às 15:26)

Boa tarde, sigo com céu encoberto e 14ºC.


----------



## criz0r (26 Dez 2017 às 15:36)

Alguma precipitação fraca já bem perto aqui da AML. Nova rajada máxima de *30km/h





*


----------



## Dematos (26 Dez 2017 às 16:05)

Começou a cair pelas 14h30 com "pézinhos de lã"; agora parece intensificar-se!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2017 às 17:10)

Por Cascais já se nota o aumento da velocidade do vento, de resto tudo tranquilo.


----------



## RStorm (26 Dez 2017 às 17:15)

Por aqui o tempo começa a ficar carregado e o vento aumentou de intensidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2017 às 17:24)

Por aqui a tarde segue bem fresca, e com alguns chuviscos, que começaram ao meio da tarde.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2017 às 17:25)

Vento e chuva claramente a aumentar aqui. Já se ouve dentro de casa...


----------



## srr (26 Dez 2017 às 18:17)

Aqui, nada e passa,

Vento fraco e uns meros chuviscos muy raros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2017 às 18:56)

Aguaceiros muito fracos por aqui.


----------



## Candy (26 Dez 2017 às 19:29)

Boa tarde,

Espero que estejam todos a ter umas Festas Felizes! 

Bem, por Peniche tem chuviscado. O vento... sei lá o vento vai soprando fraco a moderado.

Diz que vem por aí uma tempestade...  
Não tenho visto as previsões. Hoje ao ver as notícias ouvi falar da tal tempestade Bruno. Vem?


----------



## Dematos (26 Dez 2017 às 20:13)

Continuam os aguaceiros; com algum vento!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2017 às 20:17)

Os aguaceiros fracos continuam, o vento vai ganhando alguma força.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Dez 2017 às 20:26)

Afinal em ai um "Bruno"?? Realmente o vento esta a aumentar claramente..e esta a chuviscar desde as 19h mais ou menos...


----------



## miguel (26 Dez 2017 às 20:38)

jamestorm disse:


> Afinal em ai um "Bruno"?? Realmente o vento esta a aumentar claramente..e esta a chuviscar desde as 19h mais ou menos...



Vem ai uma frente fria associada a essa tempestade bruno que está a milhares de km de Portugal no Norte de França, vamos ter vento sim no máximo ate 70 ou 80km/h e chuva que no geral nem deve chegar aos 5/10mm na maioria do Sul incluindo estas zonas Lisboa e Setúbal.  Ou seja é a tv's a exagerarem como sempre


----------



## Geopower (26 Dez 2017 às 20:58)

Em Glória do Ribatejo chuva fraca. Vento moderado de oeste. 1013hPa. 14°C.


----------



## criz0r (26 Dez 2017 às 21:44)

Nova rajada máxima de *45km/h*, vento muito mais intenso agora. Céu completamente laranja.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Dez 2017 às 22:05)

Estou a ter rajadas fortes de vez em qdo por aqui...já choveu qq coisa tambem..


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2017 às 22:05)

A imagem de radar mete respeito entre Aveiro e Leiria...


----------



## Dematos (26 Dez 2017 às 22:10)

Vento moderado; vai caindo umas pingas! 
A aguardar a frente!


----------



## Aspvl (26 Dez 2017 às 22:29)

Começa a chover bem aqui por São Pedro!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2017 às 22:44)

A frente está a chegar aqui agora. A chuva está bastante mais intensa e o vento também.

Edit: Está um temporal daqueles! Um dilúvio e vento muito forte!


----------



## criz0r (26 Dez 2017 às 22:45)

Esperemos que corra tudo bem nas zonas afectadas pelos incêndios.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2017 às 22:58)

Em termos de vento, estamos assim.

Moinho de Pinheiro Manso,Torres Vedras: *77 km/h*
Praia Grande,Sintra: *71 km/h*

Fonte: http://www.weatherlink.com/user/nvicente/index.php?view=summary&headers=1
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## jamestorm (26 Dez 2017 às 23:05)

ja chove em Alenquer, vento ás vezes  bastante forte. Realmente a imagen de radar para zona de Leiria...impressionante


----------



## miguel (26 Dez 2017 às 23:08)

Aqui o dia acaba seco e com pouco vento..

Rajada máxima até agora *45km/h *


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2017 às 23:34)

Algumas rajadas de vento e ainda chuvisca/chuva fraca proveniente da frente quente.

Ao menos chove!


----------



## srr (26 Dez 2017 às 23:36)

Aqui registo 5 mm, vento fraco


----------



## Dematos (26 Dez 2017 às 23:43)

Tudo calmo! Houve umas rajadas; chuva moderada por pouco tempo e... passou!


----------



## dvieira (26 Dez 2017 às 23:44)

Sim as imagens do radar confirma-se. Tem chovido bastante por aqui com algum vento á mistura.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2017 às 23:49)

Vai chuviscando por aqui. O solo mantém-se molhado. 
As rajadas é que já assustam!


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2017 às 23:55)

acumulado de hoje *0.6mm*
o vento vai soprando com alguma intensidade


----------



## jamestorm (27 Dez 2017 às 00:21)

grande vendaval agora


----------



## manganao (27 Dez 2017 às 00:29)

chove bem por aqui


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Dez 2017 às 00:32)

Por aqui chove com grande intensidade.


----------



## jamestorm (27 Dez 2017 às 00:46)

aora sim, descarregar bem agora


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2017 às 01:35)

belo temporal agora


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2017 às 01:38)

Frente a chegar à AML. Chove moderado com rajadas bem fortes.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2017 às 01:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em termos de vento, estamos assim.
> 
> Moinho de Pinheiro Manso,Torres Vedras: *77 km/h*
> Praia Grande,Sintra: *71 km/h*
> ...


Moinho de Pinheiro Manso: *87 km/h*
Praia Grande: *90 km/h *


----------



## jamestorm (27 Dez 2017 às 02:39)

acordei com o vendaval, aqui na zona de Alenquer continua rajadas fortes, chuva à mistura


----------



## Candy (27 Dez 2017 às 02:58)

Caramba! 
Por incrível que possa parecer, em Peniche não sinto nada assim de tão extraordinário!


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2017 às 03:07)

Vento forte na A1, hora e meia atrás, de Lisboa à Póvoa, rajadas faziam os veículos abanar e desviar-se significativamente. Chuva batida mas não mais do que moderada.
*1,5 mm* (sem grande confiança neste registo), desde a meia-noite. Antes, apenas chuviscos sem acumulação.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Dez 2017 às 07:41)

Tenho o sonho pesado, pelo que não dei conta da chuva, mas fiquei com 4.3mm acumulados.
Dei conta foi do vento forte pelas 23h30 que me obrigaou a ir fechar umas portadas que normalmente ficam abertas, tendo as mesmas decidido vingar-se em mim, e agredindo-me violentamente na cabeça. Até deve ter ajudado a dormir melhor...


----------



## RStorm (27 Dez 2017 às 07:44)

Bom dia, mínima de *13,9ºC*
Em relação à noite passada não tenho nada de interessante a relatar, a não ser chuva e vento moderados por volta das 2 da manhã, ou seja uma noite normal de inverno.


----------



## RStorm (27 Dez 2017 às 09:27)

Sigo neste momento com *14,3ºC* e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Dez 2017 às 09:44)

Bom dia, vá lá ainda conseguiu chover 5,8mm e a rajáda máxima foi de 47km/h, isto não foi tempestade nenhuma.


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2017 às 10:12)

Bom dia,

*1,5mm* é o saldo final desta frente fria que só teve como registo digno uma rajada de 49km/h. Dezembro segue com *40,2mm.*
Condições actuais:

15,2ºC
Vento moderado
75% h.r
1019hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2017 às 11:20)

Boas,

Por cá rendeu mais umas migalhas, melhor  que nada. *1,5 mm*
O vento soprou bem, mas nada de outro mundo, para esta zona uma noite de verão com nortada valente supera isto a brincar.


----------



## srr (27 Dez 2017 às 11:52)

Por cá ainda deu 13mm  - mas não sei porque chamam a uma frente fria em dissipação uma tempestade - enfim.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2017 às 12:03)

Aqui a frente fria banal deixou 4,2mm e uma rajada máxima de 51km/h, e hoje está feito não chove mais.

O mês leva 41,0mm muito longe do normal.


----------



## RStorm (27 Dez 2017 às 12:15)

Por aqui está a chuviscar Sigo com *15,5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2017 às 12:23)

Céu carregado na serra, dever estar a chover nos topos da Pena e Cruz Alta, efeito da orografia a trabalhar.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2017 às 14:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Céu carregado na serra, dever estar a chover nos topos da Pena e Cruz Alta, efeito da orografia a trabalhar.



Aqui também se vê o topo dos montes de Vialonga cobertos (alt. 300 m). Chuvisca na Póvoa, céu encoberto com nimbostratus e estratos. Vento fraco a moderado de oeste.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2017 às 14:14)

Já chuviscou mas nada acumulou, estão 16,4ºC


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2017 às 14:36)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui também se vê o topo dos montes de Vialonga cobertos (alt. 300 m). Chuvisca na Póvoa, céu encoberto com nimbostratus e estratos. Vento fraco a moderado de oeste.



Já abriu, céu azul sem nuvens altas, apenas estratos dispersos. Chão molhado, sem acumulação visível.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2017 às 15:23)

Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui voltam os aguaceiros fracos e sem vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2017 às 15:25)

Boas!
O dia segue com *3,3 mm *acumulados. O chão permanece bem molhado. Assim é que deve ser! 
O vento sopra bem fraquinho e o céu está parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2017 às 17:33)

Por aqui depois de aindar ter chuvido bem durante a madrugada, o dia aguentou-se sem chover até agora, mas agora o céu está a escurecer muito, e já se observa a chuva ao longe.


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2017 às 18:00)

Boas,
Destaque do dia, vai para o vento moderado com rajadas pontualmente fortes e um aguaceiro fraco pelas 14h.
A tarde segue com céu muito nublado e 14,9ºC actuais. A máxima chegou aos *16,4ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2017 às 19:41)

acumulado até agora *3.7mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2017 às 20:23)

Boa noite. Cai uma chuva persistente e tudo bem molhado. As caleiras correm bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2017 às 20:38)

A noite segue com aguaceiros fracos, as beiras pingam bem.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Dez 2017 às 21:22)

Boa noite, por aqui sigo com 13ºC e chuviscos muito fracos.


----------



## srr (27 Dez 2017 às 21:35)

Diria que hoje , tenho aqui a tempestade perfeita.

Chuva certinha a persistente, as beiras pingam a um ritmo certo.  Será que lhe posso chamar o "Bruninho" ?


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2017 às 22:14)

Chuviscos com ar morno de 15,4℃ assim vai este mês horrivelmente entediante


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2017 às 22:29)

vai chuviscando


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2017 às 23:29)

Cheguei a casa mesmo a tempo da chuva, chuva fraca a cair bem, se fosse uma semana assim é que era...

Acumulado de *11,2 mm*


----------



## Karlla (27 Dez 2017 às 23:35)

Boa noite.
Há muito que acompanho este fórum e adoro, gosto de perceber e compreender o mundo da meteorologia  e hoje finalmente me registei.
Por aqui na minha zona chuva e muito vento (23:30h) 

Boa noite


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 23:41)

Karlla disse:


> Boa noite.
> Há muito que acompanho este fórum e adoro, gosto de perceber e compreender o mundo da meteorologia  e hoje finalmente me registei.
> Por aqui na minha zona chuva e muito vento (23:30h)
> 
> Boa noite


Sê bem vinda ao nosso cantinho 
Bons eventos !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Dez 2017 às 23:57)

Boas, minima de 12,6ºC e máxima de 17,7ºC.
Sigo com 15,5ºC, 90% de HR e 1017,2 mb


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2017 às 00:06)

acumulado:*4.4mm*


----------



## jamestorm (28 Dez 2017 às 01:56)

Alenquer: ainda ha uma hora um vendaval digno de registo..com chuva fraca puxada a vento


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2017 às 07:48)

Karlla disse:


> Boa noite.
> Há muito que acompanho este fórum e adoro, gosto de perceber e compreender o mundo da meteorologia  e hoje finalmente me registei.
> Por aqui na minha zona chuva e muito vento (23:30h)
> 
> Boa noite


Seja bem vinda, bons eventos meteorológicos.


----------



## srr (28 Dez 2017 às 09:23)

Karlla disse:


> Boa noite.
> Há muito que acompanho este fórum e adoro, gosto de perceber e compreender o mundo da meteorologia  e hoje finalmente me registei.
> Por aqui na minha zona chuva e muito vento (23:30h)
> 
> Boa noite



Benvinda, e esta a Norte de mim relativamente proxima, quando houver ai um evento habitualmente desloca se para as minhas latitudes . Benvinda. Bons relatos.


----------



## criz0r (28 Dez 2017 às 11:36)

Bom dia,
Vão-se sucedendo os aguaceiros de spray acompanhados de vento forte.
A manhã segue com 16,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2017 às 11:44)

Aqui nem ao chuvisco tenho direito, acumulados 0,2mm de madrugada nem acredito que passe disto o dia, apenas palha e mais nada, o mês está feito com 41,6mm não vejo nenhum motivo de alegria por aqui o único evento digno foi a Ana e está na média 1 evento por mês deste Setembro, este mês teve ainda mais uma ou duas frentes já desfeitas  a chegar aqui.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Dez 2017 às 11:49)

Alenquer: Céu muito nublado, dia típico de Inverno, 17ºC..vai caindo um chuvisco de vez em quando.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2017 às 11:51)

Bom dia a todos. Nevoeiro cerrado, chuvinha certa tipo spray e algum vento. Este tipo de chuva entra bem na terra e deixa tudo ensopado .. Tenho estado sem luz até agora.


----------



## RStorm (28 Dez 2017 às 12:59)

Boa Tarde, por aqui o céu está encoberto e de vez em quando caiem alguns chuviscos.
Minima alta *15,3ºC *Por agora sigo com *16,7ºC*.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2017 às 13:26)

Sol palha e calor, estão 17,3℃


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Dez 2017 às 15:38)

Boa tarde, por aqui os chuviscos até agora acumularam 2,2mm, por agora está novamente a chuviscar, aproveitar este ultimo dia de chuva pois os próximos serão de pasmaceira novamente e omais um mês que vai ser seco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2017 às 17:24)

A noite passada, madrugada, e hoje praticamente todo o dia foram de aguaceiros fracos, embora com alguma interrupção durante a tarde. mas já está a retomar novamente. 
Esta chuvinha apesar de pouca, sempre é uma boa ajuda para os solos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2017 às 18:00)

Boa tarde. Os chuviscos fracos e o nevoeiro continuam. Há água por todo o lado, tudo ensopado. Um dia inteiro com esta chuvinha rega bem...


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2017 às 19:47)

So não acerto no euromilhoes mas no tempo para aqui nao falha, tempo seco a tarde toda e o acumulado do dia ficou nos 0,2mm

máxima de 18,4ºC e mínima de 15,3ºC belo dia de Abril


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2017 às 19:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde. Os chuviscos fracos e o nevoeiro continuam. Há água por todo o lado, tudo ensopado. Um dia inteiro com esta chuvinha rega bem...


Aqui os chuviscos até estão a intensificar... a água corre bem nos beirais.


----------



## Teya (28 Dez 2017 às 20:37)

Ela cai, fraca mas tem caído e ainda bem. Eu fico feliz por ter este tempo, mil vezes melhor do que sol e céu sem nuvens, mas há malta que adora sofrer por antecipação. 
Pelos vistos também vai chover no Sábado, no Domingo, e ao que vejo, dia 3 também é capaz de molhar qualquer coisa aqui na minha zona, e por muito pouca que seja é sempre bem vinda.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2017 às 21:58)

Chove bem, nunca pensei...


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2017 às 22:24)

Mais um final de dia de chuva fraca, faz bem à alma.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2017 às 22:25)

Bom aguaceiro neste momento.
Grande surpresa!
3 mm


----------



## lm1960 (28 Dez 2017 às 23:17)

Boas,

Ontem á noite choveu bem e com alguma vento moderado á mistura, continuo noite fora mas mais fraco.
Hoje amanheceu com chuva fraca e mantêm-se ainda.
Nalgumas zonas da lezíria onde não está cultivada, já existe alguma água retida tipo charca.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2017 às 23:28)

Teya disse:


> Ela cai, fraca mas tem caído e ainda bem. Eu fico feliz por ter este tempo, mil vezes melhor do que sol e céu sem nuvens, mas há malta que adora sofrer por antecipação.
> Pelos vistos também vai chover no Sábado, no Domingo, e ao que vejo, dia 3 também é capaz de molhar qualquer coisa aqui na minha zona, e por muito pouca que seja é sempre bem vinda.



Isso já é dias a mais no máximo Domingo apenas.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2017 às 23:29)

Aqui nada de chuva   tempo bem quente 16ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2017 às 23:37)

Agora está a chuviscar


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2017 às 23:53)

Acumulou 0,2mm e o dia acaba assim com 0,4mm em 24h isto ou nada é igual


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2017 às 00:18)

minima: *14.6ºC *(+2.1ºC)
maxima: *16.7ºC *(+1.2ºC)
acumulado: *1.4mm*
actual: *14.8ºC*


----------



## Teya (29 Dez 2017 às 01:12)

miguel disse:


> Isso já é dias a mais no máximo Domingo apenas.


Em Setúbal és capaz de ter razão, mas tu tens o escudo anti-chuva activado o ano todo. Agora aqui deste lado, parece-me que calha um pouco mais!


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2017 às 10:42)

Bom dia a todos! A manhã está exactamente como o dia de ontem, chuva persistente (um pouco mais hoje que ontem), nevoeiro cerrado e água por todo o lado...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2017 às 11:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! A manhã está exactamente como o dia de ontem, chuva persistente (um pouco mais hoje que ontem), nevoeiro cerrado e água por todo o lado...


Chove bem agora! Mas que bela rega! De facto não esperava... que pena não ter um pluviómetro!


----------



## RStorm (29 Dez 2017 às 11:45)

Bom dia, mais uma minima alta *14,8ºC*. 
Agora sol e algumas nuvens, sigo com 16,6ºC e 93% HR.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2017 às 11:47)

Dia igual a ontem seco e quente..

Acumulados 0,2mm e temperatura agora de 17,8ºC


----------



## RStorm (29 Dez 2017 às 13:39)

Chove moderado


----------



## criz0r (29 Dez 2017 às 14:29)

Boa tarde,
Dia em tudo semelhante ao de ontem, até no acumulado que segue nos *0,3mm*.
Até dia 1 estarei a reportar a partir do Porto, espero ver alguma chuva digna desse nome.
Condições actuais por aqui:

17,5ºC
83%h.r
Vento fraco de SW
1025hPa


----------



## André Filipe Bom (29 Dez 2017 às 15:29)

Boa tarde, acumulado de hoje vai em 0,2mm, por agora estão 18.2ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2017 às 18:06)

Hoje foi mais um dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros pontuais.
O solo á superficie encontra-se já bem ensopado, pode ser que no próximo mes de Janeiro, a chuva, chegue para trazer "vida" aos ribeiros, pois vão totalmente secos.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2017 às 19:23)

minima: *13.6ºC *(-1.0ºC)
maxima: *18.3ºC *(+1.6ºC)
acumulado: *0.3mm*
actual: *15.0ºC*


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2017 às 22:13)

Dia a zeros nada de chuva.. Máxima muito alta de *19,6℃* Agora estão ainda 15,6℃


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Dez 2017 às 23:55)

Boas!
Sinceramente, já estou cansado destes dias super húmidos. 
*0,1 mm* acumulados hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2017 às 00:15)

Esta manhã apanhei nevoeiro e alguma chuva a cota 400 mts na serra, simplesmente incrível aquele microclima. Tenho registos, depois partilho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2017 às 00:54)

Tenho registado as mínimas mais altas deste mês de Dezembro frio, *11,3ºC* ontem e *12,8ºC* hoje.

O comunicado do IPMA confirma a anomalia negativa do país:


> No mês de dezembro 2017 a temperatura média será cerca de *-0.8 °C *inferior ao valor normal, a temperatura máxima cerca de +0.4 °C superior ao normal e a temperatura mínima cerca de* -1.9 °C *inferior ao normal.



Atenção que Janeiro teve só -1,56ºC de anomalia, logo o mês de Dezembro é mesmo o mais frio do ano de 2017. 

Pelos gráficos do IPMA, desde Dezembro de 2014 que não se registava tal anomalia.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2017 às 01:03)

Queixo-me que os dias têm estado super húmidos e eis que do nada formou-se um nevoeiro de tal forma cerrado que nem consigo ver os prédios da frente. 
O vento simplesmente não existe.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2017 às 03:33)

Confirmo, nevoeiro cerrado, diria que visibilidade inferior a 50 metros porque nem os choupos vejo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2017 às 11:53)

Hoje o dia acordou com nevoero cerrado, que ainda permanece.


----------



## RStorm (30 Dez 2017 às 13:19)

Boa Tarde, mínima de *14,4ºC*
Mais um dia como os anteriores, céu nublado e alguma neblina, a diferença é que hoje não vai chover.
Temperatura atual de *17,0ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2017 às 15:21)

E como diz o ditado popular" Manhã de nevoeiro, tarde de soalheiro", e é assim que segue por aqui a tarde, bem amena, quando o sol ganha "força" em relação ás nuvens.  
Tenho aproveitádo estes últimos dias mais húmidos para realizar uns trabalhos na área da permacultura.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (30 Dez 2017 às 15:29)

Boa tarde, por aqui o dia amanhceu também com nevoeiro até ás 11:30h, por agora estão 17,4ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2017 às 15:50)

Boa tarde! 
O dia segue com céu muito nublado. O sol nem consegue espreitar, tadinho. 
Estão *17,2ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2017 às 17:58)

Creio, que amanhã vai ser mai um dia de nevoeiro, pois já se está a formar, ao longe, no horizonte.
O nevoeiro, acaba por deixar uma boa rega, nas ervas, e muita humidade no solo, é bom, enquanto não vir mais chuva.


----------



## kikofra (30 Dez 2017 às 23:08)

Noite diria tropical, estações do meteoleiria com registos por volta dos 15c. Fui dar uma volta pela rua e frio zero


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2017 às 23:20)

Dia bem mais frio e a noite também está muito mais fria por aqui...máxima de 16,8ºC e agora estão 12,5ºC


----------



## Zulo (31 Dez 2017 às 01:32)

Hoje pelo Jamor passou-se o dia de camisola apenas, estava bem amena a temperatura apesar de ter estado praticamente o dia todo nublado. 

Noite com poucas nuvens pela Amadora, o Auriol ainda marca 13,6º.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2017 às 09:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã apanhei nevoeiro e alguma chuva a cota 400 mts na serra, simplesmente incrível aquele microclima. Tenho registos, depois partilho.



Boas.
Aqui estão alguns registos da manhã de Sexta-feira na estrada da Pena e outros recantos lá perto que fui descobrindo.











Quando se junta meteolouco mais ciclolouco, resulta nisto. 

Bem, bom ano a todos.


----------



## celsomartins84 (31 Dez 2017 às 10:26)

Por Alfeizerão e São Martinho do Porto já chove bem 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (31 Dez 2017 às 10:40)

Leiria debaixo de água, weeee


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2017 às 11:01)

Parece-me que este último dia do ano promete, pois o dia acordou com nevoeiro, pouco denso, e agora pouco antes das 11 horas, já começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## RStorm (31 Dez 2017 às 11:22)

Bom dia, minima de *13,8ºC* 
O dia de hoje começa algo diferente dos anteriores, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado. 
Para N/NW vê-se nuvens bastantes carregadas e ameaçadoras, vamos o que nos vai sair na rifa


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2017 às 11:24)

Dia de sol aqui até agora a frente fraquinha chega aqui mais daqui pouco, isso não apaga o ano dramático sem precedentes que tivemos, um ano em termos de clima para esquecer, entramos em 2018 com seca ainda grave em  metade do Pais em particular no Sul.
Mínima de 11,6ºC

Agora uns muito quentes 18,4ºC e sol, logo se cair 5mm é muito e acabo o mês abaixo dos 50mm mais um mês seco e vai em mais de 1 ano com tempo muito seco por aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2017 às 11:35)

Neste memento sigo com chuva molha todos...


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Dez 2017 às 11:37)

Bom dia por aqui chuva fraca a moderada e algum vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2017 às 11:59)

As beiram já pingam a fio.
Em conversa esta semana com uma colega de trabalho, ela pergunta-me se o que choveu até agora já deu para repor os níves freáticos, e eu disse-lhe a ela que o ideal seria uma valente chuvada, que deiaxa-se as águas ás portas das localidade do Reguengo do Alviela, e na sua localidade de Azinhaga, e aí sim talvez já podéssemos ficar mais descansados.






Cheias do Tejo - 1 - Reguengo de Alviela

A última grande cheia foi a 2 de Abril de 2103, já vai á quase 5 anos.


----------



## RStorm (31 Dez 2017 às 12:00)

Vento começa a aumentar de intensidade com algumas rajadas fortes


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2017 às 12:08)

Chuva fraca e *0,3 mm.*


----------



## RStorm (31 Dez 2017 às 12:12)

Já chove


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2017 às 12:36)

O vento já sopra com rajadas moderadas a fortes.
Os aguaceiros fracos continuam.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2017 às 13:21)

Não sei onde tinha a cabeça quando disse que nem aos 5mm chegava ahah ando muito optimista!! devo estar com febre  a frantesinha passou é só deixou 0,6mm um espelho do que foi todo este ano, uma miseria. 

Máxima do dia de 18,6℃ 
Agora estão 15,7℃


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2017 às 14:10)

Por aqui a tarde segue já com sol, e e com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## srr (31 Dez 2017 às 14:14)

Depois de 2mm relampagos ja está sol.

Será que já não vêm frentes que dêm mais que 1/2 hora de chuva seguida?????


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2017 às 14:19)

*Boa tarde a todos e Bom Ano Novo !* Agora já começa a entrar o pós-frontal e os aguaceiros já estão perto. Quando a frente principal passou por volta das 12h10 estava em Fáfima  e choveu torrencialmente durante 10 min.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2017 às 14:24)

Tal como eu dizia já chove bem aqui. Aguaceiro forte com a entrada do pós frontal...  

Edit: Aguaceiro torrencial agora!


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Dez 2017 às 15:32)

Boas!
Realmente, o acumulado ficou muito abaixo do esperado. É acreditar que melhores dias virão. 
Neste momento o sol já brilha bem.
*0,7 mm* por aqui.
*Feliz 2018 a todos!*


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2017 às 15:39)

Acumulados 0,8mm, nem ao pós frontal tenho direito, não a direito 

17,6℃

Bom Ano de 2018 a todos e que seja de muita chuva todo o ano é o que desejo


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2017 às 15:47)

Por aqui  mais umas quantas _nano-migalhas,_ renderam *0,5 mm*
O acumulado mensal ficará nos *53 mm*.
No ano passado foi aos *118 mm*.


----------



## criz0r (31 Dez 2017 às 18:44)

Na cova da Piedade o acumulado ficou-se em 1mm. 

Aproveito para desejar um feliz ano novo a todos os membros e respectivas famílias!

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (31 Dez 2017 às 21:19)

Quase a terminar o ano. Máxima do dia de 16,2º, de manhã choveu bem, entretanto a partir das 12:00 mais ou menos o céu abriu e foi um dia com vento mas bem agradável.. A noite vai mais fresca que ontem. Já está nos 12,1º.

Um bom ano para todos, que tenham tudo aquilo por que lutarem e fizerem por merecer. Um abraço.


----------



## fhff (2 Jan 2018 às 15:22)

Terminei Dezembro com 63 mm em Colares,  Sintra. 

Pouco... 

Bom Ano Novo para todos!


----------

